# Over 50's Ladies - Part 4



## Maggiephatcat

New home ladies   


Happy chatting


----------



## morganna

Here's Hoping this thread will inspire and encourage women over 50 to go for thier dream of having a baby!!


It's the most wonderful thing that I have ever experienced.


My little girl is now 4, and such a delight (I gave birth Age 57). 


She truly makes life worth living.


Good luck ladies and never give up on your dream.


Morganna xx


----------



## Albatross

Thanks for your replies to my questions.
I've been to my dr about getting the hrt. (Oestrogen patch and progesterone) but they seem completely confused about the situation due to the fertility treatment as well and have gone off to ask a gyny.
I'm not sure whether I should start it or not, but the clinic in Greece said it would keep the uterus in shape.
I will have a look at CARE. I was thinking of going abroad again because of more availability of egg donors.


----------



## Stacey10

I’m in the combined pill for the exact same reasons albatross, to keep my uterus in shape and working


----------



## Albatross

Thanks Stacey
What do you take exactly and did you start straight after the ivf? Do you then have to waiti for a bleed before starting ivf again?


----------



## Exactam Eam

Albatross, if it's Greece, you probably have cyclo-progynova. It has the oestrogen pills(white color) and the brown pills (progesterone). You start with the white pills which are I believe 10 - for ten days, then take each of the brown pills for the next 11 days. Then you stop and after 3 -4 days, you get a bleed. Your clinic would have told you when to start the ivf treatment....either from day 2, day 3 or day 4 of your bleed. ..or indeed whether you are going to do another cycle of cyclo-progynova.


----------



## Channa

Goodevening ladies, a question: I was on Progynova (a start of a new cycle), but after 12 days the endometrium desintegrated.
The clinic advised me to complete Progynova for 21 days and stop. I don't have to add Utrogestan.
Is this right, and is this the best decision before a new start, or should I have add a Progesterone?


----------



## Stacey10

Channa if it were me I would add progesterone, not sure it will make any difference and you’ll get a bleed but I wouldn’t like to do unopposed estrogen, I would start the progesterone now as it’s about when you would in a natural cycle, I would want to mimick a natural cycle as best I could. Sorry you had this happen.


----------



## Exactam Eam

Definitely should add progesterone.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi Morganna
Great to see you posting again Morganna and I'm so happy that you are enjoying your little girl.
I remember you posting with updates about your cycle when I was cycling with my first baby. You were an inspiration to me, confirmation that us older ladies can be mums!


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies 
Well today I’m heading to Spain for my treatment using one of my day 5 embies (FET)  - clinic tomorrow for hormone blood test and scan to check how lining is coming along. I’m traveling on my own as DH couldn’t take time off so a week of rest, books and Netflix! Nervous and excited in vety equal measures x


----------



## Stacey10

Good luck Betty, try and keep us updated on your progress


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Lots of luck to you, Betty. I had my little boy following a FET in Spain. He's 6 now  


Maggie x


----------



## Albatross

My dr still hasn't got back to me. Worried about leaving a gap. I have the progynova and utrogestan so could start taking but not sure how much when.
Good luck for your FET.
How are the Spanish clinics?


----------



## Stacey10

Albatross  I missed your last question to me sorry,  I’m taking lenest 30ed and yes I take it then have a bleed then start cycle, although I have been taking it since January and will keep on taking it until I decide to cycle.


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Hello.  It's been a very long time - years - since I last logged in.  I'm sorry I haven't caught up with anyone's story yet (I do hope to very soon) but meanwhile may I just wish everyone the best of luck in making the progress they're looking for.

A couple of years back I'd been trying some embryo banking (with own eggs as it happens).  Gradually and eventually I managed to freeze 4 x day 3 embryos (at Create, St Pauls).  Then for various reasons - stress, no money, becoming peri-menopausal (yeah, slightly inconvenient that last one) I ground to a halt about this time last year. My periods are now very erratic, so my original plan to try a natural/non-medicated FET has sadly gone out the window.  I do still want to try a couple of frozen embryo transfers with the embryos I've got in storage, but it'll have to be via a medicated FET cycle, which I'm worried about (i.e. that it might be less likely to succeed). 

Of course I'm desperate for this to work  , but if it doesn't, then DP and I have agreed, however sadly and reluctantly, that would have to be it now.  We won't move on to any other type of treatment or another way of extending our family.

I'm about to get in touch with Create to re-start the process towards having an FET.  I'm actually terrified, not least because I'm now 49.8  
The point being, if I need to try 2 (or even 3) FETs, then I won't get all of those done before my 50th birthday.  I don't know what the clinic policy is on age, but I have an awful sneaking suspicion that it might be 50th birthday.  Again, whether they'd have any discretion over treatment with embryos already in storage with them, I've no idea.

Could any of you lovely ladies please stop me freaking out and losing the plot completely?!  Does anyone know of any UK-based clinic(s) that will treat above 50th birthday?  If so, then I wonder if I could get my embryos transferred to that clinic for the purpose of an FET.  London or Midlands would be best if there's a choice.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Stacey10

Hi beside the sea, Deb’s clinic treats over 50 so I’m sure she will pop in soon and give you more info on that.


----------



## deblovescats

I'll do that Stacey! 
Beside the sea - some UK clinics will treat about 50, so don't panic. I'm with CARE and they treat up to the age of 53, although you need to undergo some medical tests such as ECG, blood tests, cervical screening, and mammogram. I believe that LWC will also treat up to 53, or 54.
Good luck


----------



## millie13

Deb Do Care do Embryo adoption do you know?  Thanks


----------



## betty21

Just a quick update ladies - arrived safely and had bloods done all is good,scan showed lining is now at 10 so they was very pleased with that. Got another blood test tomorrow and transfer on Monday at 11.15 - they will thaw the first one and if that’s ok will use that one and if not will thaw another / just hoping the first one is ok x


----------



## Clarabelle71

Best of luck Betty. X


----------



## miamiamo

betty21 - keep my fingers crossed. Good luck xx


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

*Betty21* good luck!

Many thanks for the advice *Stacey10* and *Deblovescats*! *Deb * - would all CARE clinics treat above 50 do you know? Or just a particular one - and if so which? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## muffin2

good luck Betty!!!!


----------



## deblovescats

Beside the seaside - yes, I understand it's a national policy for CARE, up to 53. 
Good luck for transfer betty
Millie - I think all clinics offer embryo adoption, but I think it depends on whether there are any to offer. I did double donation with an egg sharer.
Now for an update for me, girls  - I'd requested a prescription for either the pill or HRT from the clinic rather than going to GP as the one who was supportive as now left, and I didn't want to face another who maybe doesn't agree with my plans! Good news, the doctor I saw at CARE has done me a prescription for the pill and they won't me to take it for 3 months and then go to transfer after building up the lining. My plan is to start it in May as I'm going on holiday to Malta in April and thought it was better to avoid risk of potentially a DVT on the pill. That would mean I'd be ready to go for transfer in either July or August, so feeling excited about this now! I feel that I have a plan in place. It would also mean that if it works, my son will be nearly 6 by the time the baby would be born and my daughter 3 1/2 so both more independent! Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## irishjen

Dear Ladies, 

I hope i am typing in the right place ,I was wondering if I could ask our advice.

Conceived naturally aged 44 but my baby girl was stillborn (edwards syndrome) totally devastated.
Continued trying naturally and had 3 miscarriagies very early.
eventually found parttners sperm extreme high DNA fragmentation and had looked at donor option.

Found donor embryos in uk clinic and had 2 transfers last year, june -negative result 
2 transfer oct chemical pregnancy.
had scratch both times and steriods for high nk cells each time.

totally gutted as was confident and relaxed and my gut instinct had been to chose an uk cinic so I had nformation for chilren when turned 18.

My relationship has since failed as he said it was just too hard.can not believe I spent 12 years with someone for them to say this.
Am heart broken and trying to get myself back on track.

How did you ladies chose your clinic abroad? I have been looking at spain and greece,
what helped you decide where/which clinic was for you?
what questions to ask.?

finances are a problem as I am now in debt.
I am so far away from where I thought I would be at this time of my life.
Any suggestions gratefully received.

Thank you in advance 
Jen  x


----------



## deblovescats

Jen - I'm so sorry for your losses, it's heartbreaking. I can't give any advice about going abroad as I decided to have treatment in the UK. I did go and check out Serum, but had misgivings as I felt pressured into having hysteroscopy, which I declined, and obviously wasn't needed as I have had two healthy pregnancies. I tried LWC  Darlington, had 2 BFNs and wasn't happy with follow up so went to CARE Sheffield. I have been very happy with the clinic and have two gorgeous children, and am in the process of having another cycle in the next few months. 
I think when deciding where to go, do as much research as you can, read reviews on the forum and ask any questions of the clinics. I wanted UK due to option of the children finding out about donors if they decide to do so, but I realise this isn't what everyone wants. 
As for finances, if you go abroad, you also need to factor in flights and accommodation. I believe treatment in Cyprus and Czech republic is cheaper, but I don't have personal experience of this, just comments I've read on the forum. Spain is apparently no cheaper than the UK. I think a lot of the time, we want to recommend clinics where we've had a good experience or have had success.
I believe some clinics such as Greece and Spain have cut off of age 50. I think Cyprus will treat up to 55 or 56 and Ukraine and Bulgaria have no age limit. UK clinics such as CARE and LWC will treat up to 53. So it also depends on your age as to where you can have treatment.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## irishjen

Dear Debloves cats, 

thank you so much for replying to my message. i really appreciate all your advice and information about clincs and age.
I feel like I have researched for years since 2014...an embarassingly amount of hrs  and that I have let this whole fertiity thing take over  my life in a way.
my first choce was like you , a UK clinic, 
I lost count of the  clincs i rang to ask f there were any available embryos, it is very rare in the uk I found, very frustrating as well. 
I was very happy with my treatment and care but used all the available embryos at that clinic in my cycles.

I thought that last year I would get the result I wanted and all would be worth it.

you must be totally thrilled with your success. 
Do you mind me asking did you do embryo donation?

or did you chose your egg and sperm donors to get your embryos? 
do you think this was the secret to your success.
all the very best for your next cycle.
Jen x


----------



## miamiamo

irishjen - I am sorry you are going through this. Czech and Poland are cheaper, but it depends on what you need and/or are expecting. Poland does not treat singles, I do not know whether or not Czech clinics treat. Good luck


----------



## irishjen

Dear miamiamo, 
Thank you so much for responding to my message.
I wll look again at the coutries you have suggested. 
I feel like i have spent months researching this whole fertility thing and had hoped that I would have success last year. 
i find it hard to make decisions as i am afraid I will make the wrong one!
When i felt confident and relaxed last year and it did not happen for me, it has knocked my confidence.
Thanks again.
x


----------



## Stacey10

Czech only treat until 49 and Poland I think is 50 and I think they changed their law a couple of years ago and don’t treat single ladies, always ways around that though if you have a good male friend who will come onboard to sign clinics papers etc.


----------



## deblovescats

Jen - I can totally understand how difficult it is. I can sometimes be a master of prevarication - I like to be prepared and research, and I did this for a while. I looked into options when I was about 42 and my GP referred me to a clinic to discuss options, but the consultant immediately mentioned donor eggs and advised a clinic in Cyprus they had a link with. I needed to reduce my BMI before starting treatment and I delayed making a decision for several years, still hoping, I suppose that I might meet someone to have a family with. I got to 45 without this happening so decided I needed to bite the bullet before it was too late. I decided to go it alone and have not looked back. I realise how fortunate I have been to have my gorgeous children. I went for double donation, as I knew that there weren't many embryos available for adoption in the UK, although obviously there are some. I have read that the USA has a real programme of trying to find families to adopt embryos to prevent them from being destroyed, but I know USA is very expensive for IVF. I was also very lucky that I had embryos strong enough to freeze, and obviously viable, as evidenced by my beautiful daughter.


----------



## Clarabelle71

irishjen welcome. Iam sorry your journey has been a painful one. I hope at the end of this you find success. It’s so hard you’ve been through losses. I went to miracle ivf with dr Firdevs in Cyprus however they might only do fresh cycles with double donation. There is Dogus also in Cyprus which I believe do embryo donation at lower cost than double donation. I had a friend who had twins from Reprofit in Czech rep and had embryo donation but it was a few years ago. For me I chose Cyprus as my dh speaks Turkish and could visit relatives close by. I now have my lovely daughter from my first visit to dr Firdevs. I needed to take meds for thyroid and Blood sugar before treatment. I wish you much luck. X


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, sorry I went missing for a bit.


Welcome Irishjen. I'm sorry you've had a long painful journey too.
I've just had to research clinics again because I got too old for Spain. My 2nd Spanish clinic wasn't that great anyway, I asked if I could go back to the first one, but they said too old. Interestingly Spain does not have an age limit by law, it's the clinics themselves which decide and mostly it's 50. Or maybe 51st birthday if you're already with them. I was told Greece is now 50. This could be 50th birthday. 
I was all set to go to Cyprus (TM) but lost confidence in them when the doctors and admin team changed. I had advice from egg donation friends and they were really helpful. For me the choice was one clinic in Spain, several in Cyprus (not TM or Dogus), and Latvia. I would really recommend looking at their website for verified reviews of the clinics and having a chat with them for suggestions which might suit you. Your requirements may be different from mine.


AFM, I've been for a consultation last week! After getting cold feet about the clinic I chose before I wanted to actually visit and meet them and them to meet me. I'm feeling weird because they've already got a donor for me. And want to get going asap! Which is all great, but I guess I'm just really scared. Realistically my journey is coming to an end which is really hard. I'm also struggling with a cold which isn't helping, maybe I picked up something while travelling. And then there's Mother's Day coming up which is always so hard for me...
Anyway I went to a clinic highly recommended by egg donation friends, no one on FF seems to have been there. They all spoke good English and the clinic was very busy. I have to decide on the donor in the next 1 or 2 days, then pay a deposit to reserve her!


----------



## deblovescats

Ruby - good to see you back on here. I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time. I really hope that you have good luck in the clinic you've selected - where are you heading off to? I think it's a good idea to actually see the clinic you're planning on going to, as despite reading all the reviews, you get your own vibes.
I can totally understand how you feel with Mother's Day fast approaching. Before having my children, I used to feel the same. My sister who doesn't have any children, hates Mother's Day but does make an effort to get me a card and present from the children as they're too young to do it. I usually get her a card and gift as an aunt, but she says it isn't the same.


----------



## Clarabelle71

rubyring I wish you much luck with the clinic you selected. I went to TM before dr and marketing split so would chose the dr again, but understand why you were hesitant. I really hope everything goes well. X


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

*Jen* - Just a thought - I appreciate what Debs said about Serum, as I gather they often recommended hysteroscopy and in Debs position, I could understand not wanting to have one. However, if you haven't had a child already and yet you've sadly had losses, maybe a hysteroscopy wouldn't be such a bad idea if they recommend it? From what I've read on here (so just an impression), but also from my own limited enquiries with Serum a couple of years ago (they ran some tests for me), I'd say that one huge advantage they have is they seem to offer a personalised, friendly and caring service. That's a massive plus to my mind, especially if you'll be cycling as a single person.

Now for my problem! I was worried about my age [49.8] and whether I'd be able to continue treatment at my UK clinic, with embryos I already have frozen. I have reassurance that I can carry on even though I'm approaching 50, so that of itself doesn't seem to be an issue.

However, I'm very concerned that my periods are so irregular now - I'm starting to skip them. I had an endo scratch on 30 January, with a view that I'd have a transfer the next cycle. I had my period starting 8 February, then ... I bottled it. I decided to leave it for that menstrual cycle, then have my transfer in the cycle starting with the next period - which I would've expected around 8 March. Except I'm still waiting . So that means its been 7 weeks/49 days since my last period!!! Even if I have a period now, I can't start the FET protocol (progynova) to have a transfer in 14 days surely? Surely the lining would be unhealthy and rubbish?

I never expected the FET to be the hard bit! I would be grateful for any advice on how people might proceed with very irregular periods. Or indeed, if anyone has ever been in the situation of having not had a period for a very long time, how was their lining prepared for transfer?


----------



## deblovescats

Beside the seaside - I'd give your clinic a ring and ask them. I haven't had a period since I had my daughter, partly because I've done extended breast feeding and I'm now peri-menopausal. My clinic want me to have several months with a period to refresh the lining so the doctor has prescribed me three months of the pill.


----------



## Albatross

Does anyone know the best place to go for info on Cyprus clinics? Or can anyone recommend. I can't find much up to date on Cyprus on this site. Thanks!


----------



## Stacey10

Your best bet is to contact the clinics that your interested directly. The two most popular are dogus and miracle ivf by dr Firdevs.


----------



## betty21

Wow this is becoming a busy thread now ! 
Just thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone and to say that I had my transfer on 18th all went well and we have got a BFP - now the long wait till scan day  XX  good luck to all you lovely ladies that our awaiting treatment or even thinking about it x


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congratulations, Betty   that’s great news.


Maggie x


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

*Betty21* - how lovely to log on and see such exciting news! Well done!

*Deb* - Thanks. It just doesn't seem right to not have a period for ages, then start preparing for transfer from the next bleed, whenever that might be. Two questions:
1. Can I please ask when you had your daughter/your youngest daughter? I was looking at your signature, did you mean Lydia (lovely name) born Oct 2016?
2. What pill are you on? I've had oestrogen-only HRT (progynova) last year but it didn't seem to have any real regulating effect. The pill sounds like a good idea. I'll ask about that.


----------



## deblovescats

Beside the seaside - yes I agree about a bleed. My consultant thinks that if you've not had a period for a while, that you need a fresh lining when building up. He has prescribed microgynon. My plan is to take that after I get back from my holiday, so starting the pill in May. It's the combined pill.
I had my son James in July 2014, and my daughter Lydia was born October 2016. Thanks for your compliment about her name. I like it and think it's a pretty name. It was my great grandma's name but I never knew her so she wasn't called after her.


----------



## rubyring

Deb - thank you, hopefully they will be a good clinic. It's really hard to know. But ED friends said they're having good success at the moment which is the most important thing, although as the doc there said I'm obviously a difficult case. I know that of course but it's really deflated me to hear her say it. I agree with you sister, being an aunt isn't the same.
Clarabelle - thank you, I just couldn't trust after all that, and I wasn't getting answers to medical questions
Albatross - have a look at egg donation friends website, they have verified patient reviews which are not all positive! 
Betty - CONGRATULATIONS!!   


AFM - loads of paperwork to do, payments to make, and just general organising. Still got the cold / sore throat which is probably not going because work is too busy


----------



## Clarabelle71

Betty that is great news. Good luck at the scan. X


----------



## miamiamo

betty21 - that's amazing news, I keep everything super tight x


----------



## Irisa

Hello All, 
I am 56 years old and on an ivf journey.  I had my first round in September which was unsuccessful but plan to visit Cyprus again within the next few months.  I saw Dr Firdevs with Team Miracle. However, management has changed with TM and when I last contacted them they mentioned a Dr Vedat. Has anyone here had recent experience with either doctor as now I don't know which way to go. Thanks
Also, does anyone want to share their fertility journey with me as I really need inspiration to keep me going. Many thanks


----------



## deblovescats

Massive congratulations Betty - and keeping fingers crossed for your scan! Hope the baby dust rubs off on us all! 
Irisa - sorry about the failed cycle, it is so disheartening but great that you're going again! 
I'll set the ball rolling about my fertility journey! I wanted a baby before but didn't have a partner, so finally took the courage to try on my own. I went for a double donation cycle at LWC Darlington in 2012, fresh transfer July - BFN, had one frostie, so had FET October, again resulting in BFN. Wasn't satisfied with the follow up and decided to take a break from treatment, so checked out other clinics. Had a consultation with Penny at Serum, but had misgivings as she immediately advised me to have hysteroscopy, which I know works for some people, but wasn't necessary for me. I finally went to CARE Sheffield and had double donation cycle October 2013, amazingly was  a BFP - with 3 blasts to be frozen. My son was born July 2014. Wanted to try for a sibling, so February 2016 had a FET, again BFP and my daughter was born October 2016. Have two frosties frozen, so now in process of starting a cycle again in May. Hopefully I'll be lucky again, but I feel that as I have my lovely family, I'll not feel as stressed! I really know how lucky and blessed I am, and I hope everyone has the same luck. I used an egg sharer both times. I can highly recommend CARE Sheffield, but they will treat ladies up to 53.


----------



## Irisa

Thanks for getting back to me deb. It's encouraging to hear of others success. I have to do further research into other therapies to support my next cycle. Have you or anyone else used embryogen or blastgen. I am considering, also acupuncture and reflexology.


----------



## deblovescats

Irisa - haven't used acupuncture or reflexology. I didn't use embryo glue during my first successful cycle and it worked, but was offered the chance to try it for my next cycle. I was told it might not make a difference, but may do, so I gave it a go. That cycle was also successful, but I'm not convinced about how successful it was as I had a previous successful cycle without it. For my next cycle, I don't think I'll opt for it, as I see no difference.


----------



## Irisa

Hello deb, sorry for the delayed reply, I am still working my way around the site, sometimes getting lost.  Thanks for that info, I  am going to book adults before and I transfer and I have just heard about intralipids which I am going to research.


----------



## Irisa

Sorry deb I meant I am going to book acupuncture sessions before and after transfer.


----------



## Clarabelle71

I didn’t do any extras such as blastgen , embryogen, pdg or embryoscope. I tried acupuncture a few years before my last cycle  but didn’t continue as ended up with swelling on my thigh. 

I think I would not go back again but because we have a frozen embryo we might if we can afford it. It might be impossible for us but Iam still thinking about it. Hard when you think it might be a potential child. We are renting a house now so not sure if I will get the chance. Still getting joint pain at heels and knees so hoping that gets better. Was in great health during pregnancy apart from the gestational diabetes, no aches or pains so not sure what caused it. Dr said it can happen after having a baby.

Just had a recent birthday and a few years back I used to cry as it was another year and I always thought less chance at ever becoming a mother. It’s wonderful we can still become mothers at a later age. 

Best of luck Irisa for your cycle no matter which doctor you choose.

X


----------



## Inaaya

Hi all 

How is everyone? I’m currently nearly 15 weeks pregnant with twins!! Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71

Inaaya that’s wonderful. I posted to you on the Cyprus thread before asking how you are. I remember you had your baby August too. Iam so glad it’s worked for you. You will have your hands full but it’s amazing. Hope pregnancy with twins goes smoothly. X 

I cannot imagine going so soon after having my daughter but I will see what happens in the next year. X


----------



## Clarabelle71

Was it a fresh cycle or did you use frostie? Mine is only frozen to December so need to decide this year.


----------



## Inaaya

It was a fresh cycle I didn’t have any Frosties left xx

How’s your daughter doing xx


----------



## Irisa

Many thanks Clarabelle.  I think I will be going with Dr Vedat because of the Blastgen and Embryogen. I will keep you updated. It has been a blessing to find this site and be able to communicate with you ladies. It has given me a lot more hope. Thanks again


----------



## Clarabelle71

Glad you made a decision so you can go forward. Wishing you lots of luck Irisa. 

Inaaya, did you get a surprise at the scan? My daughter is lovely and looks like dh, Iam trying to help her sit as still falling over. She loves making noises and hardly ever cries since a newborn. Mum says we are lucky to get such a good baby. Hope your boy is doing well, and the older ones. X


----------



## miamiamo

Inaaya - wonderful news, congrats! xo


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
I just have a question about tests at 12 week scan
I am pregnant after my second FET in Cyprus (the first one last year went wrong after a few weeks)
I have my midwife appointment tomorrow and 12 week scan in a couple of weeks. I understand that we are asked at the 12 week scan whether to have certain tests eg Downs and a couple of others -nuchal tests I think.

The 7 week scan was fine-saw a heartbeat so hoping that it is still good

Have ladies had these tests-what is the recommendations?

Thanks
SP


----------



## Clarabelle71

Congrats sweetpea. I know it’s still nervous days at the beginning but not long until the scan. I had just the nuchal one where the take measurements , baby moved so much I had to return a week later. I didn’t opt for the amniocentesis as didn’t want a risk and thought odds were good with de baby wouldn’t have it. I don’t know standard tests in UK as I live in Canada. X


----------



## betty21

Hi sweet pea - i also have my booking in appointment with the midwife next week when I will be 9 weeks and I have booked in to have the Iona test at 10.5 weeks so if all comes back ok I won’t bother having the test at 12 weeks and will just have the usual scan instead - I did the same in my last pregnancy and felt it was pointless having it when Iona came back good. Feeling very tired and feel sick at odd times day and night - I had a scan at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat and now my clinic for some reason have requested I have another scan next week so I have booked that in for Tuesday- x


----------



## Stacey10

Hey sweet pea congratulations, I was wondering how you were getting on since your last post on the dogus thread last year.


----------



## deblovescats

Congratulations Sweetpea and betty. For both my pregnancies, I opted for the screening tests at 12 weeks - nuchal scan and blood tests to check for Downs, Edwards, Patau but would not have chosen amnio. I was open about the donor aspect and it's important that you give the donor's age if using donor eggs, as otherwise the risks will be higher, calculated on birth mum's age. My results came back low risk, so didn't get offered amnio, but would have declined anyway. 
Due to my age, I was consultant led care and was offered more scans after 24 weeks to check growth, but I didn't mind as it gave me more chances to see baby!


----------



## Clarabelle71

Yes that’s right I forgot there was blood tests for that too and I gave the donor’s age for calculations which I believe they looked at for nuchal screening too. My tests had to be sent off so didn’t get results right away. 

I got extra care later on because of age and maybe as it was ivf. I also got gestational diabetes so there were a lot of appointments.

Congrats both sweetpea and betty. Wishing smooth and easy pregnancies for you. X


----------



## Tincancat

Congratulations Sweetpea.  At 12 weeks you are offered a rather outdated NHS screening blood test and nuchal fold scan.  This gives a risk factor only as it is not diagnostic. It it's comes out higher risk result then you are offered the more invasive CVS or amniocentesis.  However there is now a much better screening tests (NIPT) available which is almost considered diagnostic as it looks at foetal DNA in mum's blood.  There are lots of companies which do NIPT such as Nifty and Harmony.  At the moment you generally have to pay for NIPT but some areas of UK they are starting to use them for older ladies.  I had NIPT as DE doesn't guarantee a baby doesn't have Down's it is just a lower risk but Patau and Edwards can occur sporadically at any age.  The NIPT generally only test for those three conditions.  It's all your choice but I'd advise NIPT if you want to do a screening at all.  In my opinion the NHS test causes more worry and anxiety because it's not an accurate enough test.
TCCx


----------



## sweetpea17

HI Ladies
Congrats to Betty too

Thanks for all your responses. Yes I will be consultant led too.
The midwife said it will be a blood test at the 12 week scan and the nuchal test on baby but I think thats just then looking at the scan and taking a measurement-it's not invasive in any way. She did not mention about the amniocentesis test which I would not be comfortable with anyway.

What is the IONA test Betty? Not heard of that
So I just have to decide whether to go for the blood tests on me or not. I have heard of the NIPT test too which is supposed to be very good ie accurate. At how many weeks can we have the NIPT test?

My donor was 22 so quite young but I know thats not a guarantee for anything.

After what happened last time I just pray that it wil be a healthy baby scan  at the 12 week -was great to see the heartbeat at 7 weeks
SP
X


----------



## Stacey10

Sweet pea not sure about the uk but the bloods taken at 12 wks from you go hand in hand with the nuchal scan so you need to do both. The nipt has lots of different names demoending on which company you choose, so the iona, harmony etc, they can usually be done from about 9-10 wks depending on which one you do, some of them don’t work with de or embryo so if you decide to do that then make sure you pick one that does.


----------



## esj

Hi sorry to jump in on the thread just a question on the NIPT test (is this another term for the Harmony test?). Is this available on the NHS for DE pregnancies? *Stacey10* you mention that some don't work with DE, does this mean we will need to go private for it? I want to have any tests available but won't do amniocentesis. 
Thanks xx


----------



## betty21

I have had harmony and Iona with both my previous pregnancies with DE using a 22year old donor, both done at 10 weeks and had to pay privately for them - around £400 mark but well worth it for complete peace of mind - results usually within 5 days - with low risk coming back I declined the 12 week bloods but continued with the usual 12 week scan.
I do know in certain hospitals they offer this nipt test on NHS but unfortunately not at my local hospital.
My Iona for this pregnancy is booked in for 14 May. Esj I would definitely recommend it x


----------



## esj

Thanks for the heads up! *Betty21* my next scan is on the 14th May coincidentally. Will ask then if poss on NHS, if not will go private xx


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
So I am just 11 weeks ow. I think my local ultrasound direct clinic does the NIPt test-wondering whether to just go for that rather than the bloods at my 12 week scan.


----------



## betty21

That’s what I will be doing sweet pea - my local scan clinic do the nipt  and I am booked in to have mine done on 14 May I will be 11 weeks at that point - in my last pregnancy I had it done at 10 weeks which is the  earliest point in having the test and I had to go back a week later and have it re done again as they couldn’t get all the results so this time I’m waiting till 11 weeks x


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Betty
I might see if the hospital offer the NIPT first otherwise go private

SP


----------



## muffin2

Dear Ladies, 

I have not logged in for some time. Exactly a week ago I did FET in Barcelona and now the 2ww till Friday 24th.

Betty, I am so happy to see you had BFP, sailed through first scans and now happily pregnant!! Congratulations! May I ask what was the grade of the Embryo you received in March?

My twins were AA, then I had FET AA and this one was FET 4BA. I didn't know the numbers for the first ones. 

Waiting....


----------



## muffin2

BFP for me today 

I may be lucky and meet my 50's birthday in August pregnant


----------



## Stacey10

Congratulations muffin2 !


----------



## Cinnara

Hello everybody!

Congratulations to all new babies, and keep going whose of you who have not arrived there yet! I have not been in here for a long time. Had given up on the thought of another child, partly because my husband is very reluctant, but now I really wish to give it at least one attempt. Have been thinking about Dogus, Cyprus, but then I read here that you Rubyring did not recommend it. I would be extremely grateful for information about why that is, and if you, or anybody else,  have any other recommendations for Cyprus. Thank you very much, and good luck to everybody!


----------



## Stacey10

Hi cinnara I’ve responded to your questions on the dogus thread. You will always find someone who is not happy with a clinic, clinics are not a one size fits all and it’s always best to contact the clinic your interested in and get a feel for them yourself. While it’s good to hear both good and not so good reviews ultimately unless there are more negative reviews on a clinic you should always contact them first and see how you go.


----------



## Cinnara

Yes, that's true. Thank you Cinnara!


----------



## miamiamo

Stacey10 - I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## morganna

Hi Ladies, just popping in to say a quick hello.
Please dont ever give up on your dream of having a baby.
Good luck to you all.
I am still happy with my decision not to have another one!
My 4 year old is plenty, and gets undivided attention. 
And i am pleased to say she is not SPOILED. Just very loved indeed, and engaged with as much as is possible.  She is an absolute delight.
Keep on going for your dreams!!!


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna. Great to see you posting again. I think you've been a great trailblazer for us older ladies - I remember being inspired to follow my dream when I was cycling for my son. I'm so glad you're loving being a mummy to your 4 year old. The time goes so fast. My son is 5 in July and has nearly completed a year at school! My daughter is now 2 1/2.  I do not regret for one moment becoming a mummy. I think we older ladies have so much to give and I agree, follow that dream.
AFM - I've started on the pill to have my 3 months of periods and then planning to go for a cycle for no 3 in August!


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Ladies
I had my 12 week scan and thankfully it was fine although once there they said I was 14 weeks and 1 day which meant that I could not have the combined test which looks at dowsn and a couple of other things. I had decided that I will have that and hopefully it would be low risk. Anyway I didn't have it because they said that I was one day too late. I saw my midwife a couple of days ago who said that actually they should have done it as cut off is 14 weeks and 2 days.

Anyway the next option was that the midwife can take a blood test to do whats called a quad test just for downs. So she took the blood and I got a call today from the hospital where the blood is sent to saying that they needed the date of birth of the donor to put into the computer to calculate the risk. We just have an age of 22. I don't think they will give the age as it's an anonymous donor and they do not give out such details. I said surely the year is the important thing and they can work it out.

Has anyone else had this issue about specifically being asked for a date of birth-apparently they cannot do the test without it which just seems mad. I assume they will need the date of birth for the NIPT test too-have you ladies who have had the NIPT test had to give date of birth?

SP


----------



## deblovescats

Sweetpea - both times, I was able to have the combined test, so not had the others, but I don't see how they are any different. I was only asked for age of donor, not date of birth - can't see it makes any difference!


----------



## Stacey10

Sweet pea I’d just make up a date to fit in with 22 yrs, probably mid year range do in June of that year sometime, really can’t see why a date would make any difference as you said.
Atm just had a cancelled cycle which was annoying, got the final cancel at the scan at the clinic before the transfer, but clinic were amazing, so cannot fault them, though I will have to fault my acupuncturist as it seems I had “fluid” in my uterus, at my day 10 scan, also a lining of only 3.2 mm after 10 days of esfrogen  which is what you’d expect straight after a period, seems the omnibuxtion that he was giving me for blood flow the the uterus was too strong as was actually breaking my lining down as the estrogen was building it up, after each session I’d have 2 days of brown spotting, so as we weren’t sure what the “fluid” was at that stage, (could have been from infection from scratch or from estrogen supplementation) I upped my estrogen to 6 orally and 3 vaginally per day and 3 days later my lining was a juicy 9mm triple layered, but fluid still present, so there was still a chance of transfer going ahead if the fluid is caused by the estrogen as progesterone dries it up, so I started progesterone (but deep down I knew  what the fluid was from) flew half way around the word lol, went to the clinic the next day to confirm if transfer would take place, and as I said, fluid was still present and transfer cancelled, que rest of the day pool side ! 
I have now started my period and as suspected, a passed a huge amount of old brown blood, then absolutely nothing for 5 hours, then started lightly spotting pink, but the next day full flow, have to say though apart from the obvious disappointment, I’m having a very healthy period, so that’s due to the scratch I think, so back on the pill on Saturday for a few months with the intention of cycling again in October, this time without doing omnibuxtion


----------



## Clarabelle71

Sweetpea I also had the combined test and only needed to tell the age. 

Stacey sorry you didn’t get to go ahead. Wishing you luck next time. Hope the holiday was not too stressful. X


----------



## sweetpea17

Sorry to hear Stacey about whats happened. Good luck for October-hopefully it will all go well then. Thank you for the replies ladies. I also thought about making up a date of birth to fit in with the age. It's just ridiculous them being so fussy

Do they ask the date of birth for a private NIPT test too? 

SP


----------



## betty21

Hi sweet pea - I had my private Iona test about 4 weeks ago and I was only asked age of donor and not DOB - not that I would have had any idea anyway x


----------



## miamiamo

Hi Stacey, sorry to know your cycle has been cancelled. Hope next one will work for you.


----------



## Cinnara

I decided to give Dogus a try, but now I have hade two scans which have not first good. The first with a lining of 3.8mm (Friday 31 May) och now yesterdays 4.2 mm (after a raised dose to 12mg estrogen a day). The gynecologist who did the scan does not generally have any views on the treatment schedule, but seemed to think that this ruled out the possibility of embryo transfer during this cycle. The clinic, however, advised me took raise the dose to 18 mg a day, and do another scan in five days. Anyone who has taken such high doses? Do you think there is any chance of luck at all?? (it will complicate our family schedule as well as my work very much, so I am reluctant to go ahead if chances are very small). Sorry for just coming in asking questions, but it would be immensely appreciated with some input on this.


----------



## Cinnara

Hello again, Stacey, sorry to read about your cancelled cycle. Hoping better luck to you next time!


----------



## Stacey10

Cinnara sorry your having lining issues, are you doing any of them vaginally? If not I would do 3 per day vaginally and also add in an estroferm patch every 3 days if you can, that made my lining triple in 3 days. The dr at dogus will do a transfer with a lining of 6 mm.


----------



## deblovescats

I had a successful transfer at 7 mm, and a failed one at 11, so it's not always the thicker the better! I think my second successful one was about 8 mm, so never very thick, but they worked!


----------



## Channa

Dear Ladies, I think I have some good news for those in their late fifties or early sixties.

I was at Dogus, and they were excellent! 
Because of my age I had to ask permission for treatment at the Ministry of Health. 
I knew Andri from earlier treatment, and find her lovely and very caring. 
This time I got support from mrs Fatma Tertemiz. She is one of the directors of Dogus, and she is the famous embryologist at the clinic. I think a good embryologist is at least as important as a good doctor. Fatma guided me through all the tests and investigations, and shared information with me about the questions the committee would ask about my situation. She was really very helpfull.
Sadly for me it is a BFN, but this has nothing to do with the care Dogus took or the way they treated me.

So ladies, the good news is there is excellent treatment for us waiting at Dogus. Mrs Fatma Tertemiz will welcome all ladies who want to apply for treatment at advanced age. Mail: [email protected] mob +90 5338692330
It took me a lot of time finding a place where serious care was available for us "oldies" , and I am very glad I met Fatma at Dogus.


----------



## Stacey10

Hi chanca, sorry you got a bfn, when I was at dogus in May Andri was telling me that they will help once your over 55yr a couple more tests etc but she was pretty confident that there shouldn’t be a problem, so that’s great to know that that option is there, thanks for sharing Fatima’s email etc.


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Hello - I haven't posted on here for ages, so I'm feeling a bit shy and I'm sorry but I've rather lost track of what everyone's doing. 

For my part, I have 4 frozen day 3 embryos, not tested and of varying quality (only one is 'top' quality) and I plan to have medicated FET(s) in London this year. 
I'm terribly anxious about it all - practically paralysed with anxiety to be honest - as whatever the outcome, once the FET(s) are done, that's it for us.

I know I'm already hugely lucky to have a beautiful, wonderful nearly 6 year old daughter and I am consciously grateful for her. Still, I would dearly love my daughter to have a sibling ... and I'm not going to lie, it's purely for me too, I'd just love to have two living, healthy children. Doing this at almost 50 years old wouldn't exactly have been my ideal scenario (those years of infertility weren't really the plan ...) but frankly my age (and OH is not far behind) just isn't sufficient reason NOT to at least give this a try. We are both still solvent (just about, after all the IVF) energetic and hopefully doing a pretty good job in raising our 6 year old. So on we go!

Anyway, I asked *Deblovecats* a question sometime back about the contraceptive pill, and many thanks Deb, as I'm now on my 2nd month of that and (after last year when my periods started to become horribly irregular - like 37 days, 67 days, whatever ...) it's such a blessed relief to have something approximating a normal cycle! I might do one more month of that and then go for the FET, perhaps around the end of July. It would be so lovely to find a cycle buddy? (*Deb*, when is your FET cycle planned for?)


----------



## Clarabelle71

Besidetheseaside glad you are able to try for you frostie. For me I’ve turned 48 with a 10 month old and also dream of going back for my frostie. Problem is I would need to take her from Canada to Cyprus which is a very long journey and financially it’s not good for us. I qualified for maternity last time and would not this time as not been working. I too wish I had treatment sooner but she is the baby I was meant to have. I am fine with not doing a fresh cycle again and dh said last time we would only do that cycle but we did freeze the reminder and freezing longer just makes me older. 

I had great health except gestational diabetes during pregnancy and no aches and pains. Now even 10 months past my c section I have joint pain and heel pain. Not lost weight on my stomach and not feeling in great shape. 

Anyone else with post pregnancy aches and pains and not lost the weight? Dr told me it’s not age. X


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks besidethesea. Would be great to be cycle buddies - it would coincide very well. Like you, I've been taking contraceptive pill to regulate cycles - as they've been very erratic since breast feeding and also being peri menopausal. It was amazing - had a regular cycle last month. On the second month of this, so fingers crossed. I have one more month of taking the pill, as my clinic wanted me to have 3 cycles before doing the FET, so all being well, the FET would take place mid August! So we could be going through it at a similar time!


----------



## Channa

Goodmorning ladies,
Another question: when thinking about embryo-adoption (fresh or frozen) it is about young donors isn't it?
What do you ladies think, does it make sense to ask for PGD? We would not want to know about boy or girl. The price is a lot higher, what do you think is it worth reducing the risks? With young donors the risks are not very high and only a few genetic "faults" are detected.
Does anyone has an opinion about this subject?


----------



## Stacey10

I’m of mixed thoughts on it as I’ve read that unless the lab is absolutely spot on it can damage the embryos, maybe that’s why so many genetically “normal” embryos don’t implant because they have been damaged during the testing process, especially if it’s done on day 3. In saying all of that I’ve seen ladies test embryos from donors and sometimes 50% +  of them have come back abnormal 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Channa

Oke Stacey, thank you for your answer.
We tend not to ask for PGD, partly because of financial reasons, partly because I'm not sure there is enough experience and follow-up in PGD.
In frozen embryo's there is still less experience and follow-up.

You ladies noticed that freezing embryo's that are not transferred at Dogus is not encouraged. 
What about frozen embryo-donation?  This treatment is offered by Dogus, but is it encouraged? Or do they urgently advise to do fresh treatment? How about the results when comparing fresh with frozen donation in ladies of advanced age?
Anyone?


----------



## Stacey10

Apparently their frozen embryo side of things is a really popular option because of the cost, maybe that’s why they don’t encourage the freezing of the fresh cycle because they don’t have much room, every time I have been offered a different combination of embryos so they’re either turning them over quickly or they have a lot frozen. It’s definitely a great option, and I think the success rates are comparable with fresh nowadays. 
I can’t understand why they discourage the freezing of left over embryos, most clinics even encourage the freezing of one, they’re saying that they’ve transferred the best but we all know it’s not necessarily the best looking one that make a baby, maybe they also think cost wise, as their freezing costs are high, it’s better monetary wise to do another fresh cycle 🤷‍♀️ Still, if you have 3-4 left over, it’s €1500 +€1000 I think for freezing and transfer, so that still works out cheaper than another fresh cycle.


----------



## Tincancat

I was under the impression the slow freeze technology was still being used at Dogus and wasn't so successful but that was 2014.  I was due to freeze 4 but they told me after looking at them again it wasn't worth it as they were not good enough.  I could have wasted €1000 and I'd have been none the wiser, so I was pleased they were honest with me. 
TCCx


----------



## Stacey10

Pretty sure that was when TM was working out of dogus and doing all the english patients, one would have thought/hoped that they have moved onto vitrification by now


----------



## Channa

Morning Ladies,
Anyone heard of PRP as a method to prepare endometrium before transfer in ladies of advanced age, or in ladies where it seems difficult to have andometrium which is thick enough?
It is offered by Dogus, to make endometrium more stabile before transfer.
I have searched in literature, and PRP is used in several parts of medicine (orthopedics, cosmetic surgery etc); as part of preperation for transfer it is a new technique. Several ladies on FF have used this technique, but I'm not sure about the results. Side-effects?


----------



## Stacey10

A couple of ladies on an  aussie thread im on who have had lining troubles have used it, with success. Maybe worth a try.also dogus apparently  use vitrification, so thats good to know.


----------



## rubyring

Apologies, this is all about me&#8230;.  
Well, I've just completed my 6th DE cycle. The transfer was end of May, I got a BFP. Bloods were good, then slow to double, then good. The first scan at 6+5 was inconclusive. The next scan at 8+1 showed the embryo very small and no heartbeat. I had 2 more scans in the 2 weeks after which showed the embryo only 5mm and no heartbeat. I had the ERPC last week. Feeling heartbroken. This was my 4th MC, and 3rd cycle with full immune support. I'm nearly at the end of the road. I cannot bear to think I will never succeed after all this time, money and pain - physical and emotional. I'm going to start a thread in the immunes section to see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Clarabelle71

No apologies needed. Iam sorry you find yourself once again down the journey of the pregnancy not progressing. I too have gone to a scan only to get sad news. I was very lucky my first DE cycle actually worked. Though I cannot offer you much advice I want to make sure your clinic tested both your blood sugar and thyroid. Although I was only pre diabetic and thyroid within the normal range the clinic had me on metformin and thyroid medication. As I went to Cyprus I had 3 embryos transferred and even had the option of 4. Perhaps you may consider Miracle ivf with Dr Firdevs. Wishing you the best of luck and not to loose hope. X


----------



## rubyring

Hi Clarabelle,
Thanks for your post. DE cycles mostly work 1st or 2nd time. Just not for me. Cycles 1-5 got progressively worse with the last 2 being BFN. So this cycle was good in that I did get pregnant. But still not as good as that first DE cycle. I'm pretty sure I've had all the tests, though some are not that recent any more. Actually the recent clinic did lots of blood tests when I was there but I didn't see the results. I know you had a good experience with TM in Cyprus which is great, but I was all set to go there last November when they split. It all sounded very dodgy to me and the people at egg donation friends said they'd had lots of bad feedback and even someone phoning them while in Cyprus for treatment looking for an alternative clinic! Personally I wouldn't ever transfer more than 2 as I know someone who had triplets and one child will never walk - she transferred only 2. Thanks again for your good wishes


----------



## Clarabelle71

I understand. Medically I got a positive result with TM and found them extremely helpful at the beginning. Communication was too slow later when I needed something urgent and caused us a lot of stress, as well as a problem with their listed hotel. Not all a positive experience but perfect baby in the end. That is why I would go with dr Firdevs now that they are separate. I found Kolan British Hospital clean and very good medical care given. Though I think both TM and MiracleIvf with Dr Firdevs have changed clinics.


----------



## olgakorbut

HI All


I am returning the the boards after a very long break - Morganna I remember you all those years ago and see that you were successful at 57!  I had to have a break as I had no money to continue and it broke my heart when I lost my twins the last time. I have had a lot of health issues since I last tried and gone through the menopause though enquired after this to try again and know it is possible.

I have mailed Reprofit in Czech again today who put me onto a clinic in Poland to have the embryos I had left transferred to.  They also years ago gave me a good cost for meds based on my report from the private specialist in london as I have killer cells.  They also gave me a really good cost at the time to transfer to poland and then they would do the meds.

They have come back to me asking me to look at clinics myself and then if want to go ahead they can look at meds and transfer. Not sure why they cant help with it all this time e.g. tell me names of clinics I can use maybe because I've not been in touch for a while.

anyway I have just finished some specialist treatment surrounding my MH and PH issues and have been saving up to see if I can have one last try!  PLEASE can anybody tell me which clinics do tx over 55 (I am just 56) in Europe if possible please but if not other clinics and how you went about things etc and costs?

Many thanks Kathy aka Olgakorbut - Morganna I am sure you will remember me! xxxx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi, I know of one clinic in Bratislava that has no age limit, also you could transfer your embryos there, it’s called repromedica, other than that I’m not sure where else you’d be able to transfer them to, I know north Cyprus treat up to 55-56 depending on the clinic but I don’t think they would accept embryos, they’d want you to do a cycle with them. Repromedica have had a shake up and now have coordinator’s, their communication used to be shocking but it’s great now.


----------



## miamiamo

olgakorbut - good luck with your journey x


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Stacey - I can see my message now I couldn't before not on the board anyway, not sure how these messages have come up. Miamiamo thanks for the good luck.  I would need to transfer the donor embryos as I don't have any others at all, I guess I could try contacting them. That is why when I asked a few years ago now Reprofit said they were working with a polish clinic - I've asked them for the name, waiting to hear. They were always on the ball with me and so helpful but seem a bit off (maybe its me) this time, but said would help if I sort the clinic?

Olgakorbut


----------



## ciaelle

Hello everyone 
Olga.see below the mail i received from reprofit a few years ago.good

thank you for you e-mail.

We can offer you 2 clinics abroad:

Slovakia:

http://www.iscare.sk/

or

Poland:

Agnieszka Chmielowska

Kierownik Laboratorium IVF

tel. bezpośredni +48 32 783 73 27

tel. sekretariat +48 32 783 73 03

faks +48 32 783 73 04

Centrum Medyczne Angelius Provita

ul. Fabryczna 13D, 40-611 Katowice

rejestracja wizyt: +48 32 783 73 00

pon. - pt. w godz. 8:00 - 21:00

sobota w godz. 8:00 - 13:00

www.angelius.pl

yours

Světlana Mejtilová


----------



## Stacey10

Iscare only treat to 52


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Cialle, this will be really helpful I will go back to them with this and see what they say - your name rings a bell too definitely, been so long since I was on here, didn't realise how many years it had been! lol xx


----------



## Blue Iris

Hi everyone 
Although my journey is in all likelihood at an end, I was just wondering how you all are and also if any of you know of clinics who treat ladies who are 53. I know CARE may and LWC treat til 54 and 3 months and there is of course Dogus but are there any others in Greece or Cyprus or does anyone know of any Spanish ones who may have extended their age limit. I doubt I will go again now and have ventured onto the Dovecote Community for those who are involuntary childless but I can’t bring myself to say it’s over though. 
love to all and happy weekend x


----------



## Stacey10

Pretty much all the clinics in north Cyprus treat to 55, and will treat over  55 if you have extra tests done,  repromedica in Bratislava have no age limit and then I think Georgia might as well.


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

I haven't posted here for a while. I have a long-standing plan for a FET (in London) with the best of my frozen embryos. Initially I'd thought I could start the protocol early summer, but for various reasons I've had to delay. I feel sick with nerves at the delay (and getting older &#8230 but it can't be helped. It will now be late October, early November, all being well.

*deblovescats* I think you were contemplating another FET and wanted to ask you if you'd started your treatment yet? And of course, to send my best wishes


----------



## Stacyj

Blue Iris, I just wanted to mention that there are clinics in Ukraine that don't seem to have an age limit.

I went to Intersono in Lviv and I have twins from there. They are eleven years old now. I'm now 53 too. I have frozen embryos there that I want to use but it's complicated .
There are other clinics in Ukraine too, that I'm not familiar with but I'm pretty sure they don't have an age limit.


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Morganna/All


I remember you well when I was last on these boards which is quite a while ago.  Last we spoke I had gotten pg but lost the twins again and found out I had high killer cells but could not afford the treatment.  Reprofit offered to up my meds and took a look at the report from the specialist, which they did and said they would do everything they could to help with meds and transportation to Polish Clinic as I was over 50 at the time I am bow 56 and have two embyros left still and would dearly like one last try but cannot afford the treatment and I don't think Poland do it past 55 now do they?

I think somebody mentioned a clinic in Bratislava is that right, who take you over 55? Are there any others, I know someone posted another place but I could only just afford to pay to get there once and the meds if I save hard as I've been having specialist treatment for quite a long time now.  I just want one last shot even if it fails at least I know I will have tried and seeing your post Morganna has spurred me on. 

Anybody else diagnosed with high killer cells, as that is what has killed all five of my angels??

Thanks for any help, Olgakorbut (Kathy)


----------



## olgakorbut

Reprofit have just come back to me as they said find out the clinics who take poeple who are older. They are asking how old I am now, so I've told them 56 and given the the names that you posted Stacey10 - see what they say. I guess it is a very long shot that they may help still, transfer the embyros and sort meds for me and if the clinic will just accept me with just one visit as I can't afford anymore!  It seems Ukraine don't seem overly worried about age looking at what you say.

I have to see what Reprofit say first. I just so wish I had found out about my cells before I got pregnant and saw heart beats for the first time, as then maybe I could have had the treatment I need, though would have cost a fortune. But I get to every Xmas when the twins would have been here and right on our anniversary and it kills me not knowing if there is one last chance, as I hate Xmas now and struggle around then.  I would not like it if I did not try if there is tjhe remotest possibility, and I guess that is a big if!

Olgax


----------



## olgakorbut

beside the seaside I hope everything goes to plan for you!  xx

Blue Iris, I am with how you are feeling right now, don't give up as yet, you just never know, and I'd be interested to know if there are clinics other than those in the Ukraine, take care xx

Getting to know people on here still really as not been on boards for a very long time! x


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Blue Iris
I went to Cyprus -to the Crown Cyprus clinic which will teat you up to 55.  My transfer last year didn't work last time but this March we went again and I am due in November.

We went through their link in Liverpool-I can give you details if you need to talk to the Liverpool team first

SP


----------



## nevertoolate

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to put on a general post here to say thank you for the inspiration that you have given me. As fertility clinics home in on age a lot i have felt i have really gone through it and feel a lot older for the experience but you have given me hope that it is not too late for me to go abroad to get treatment. to be honest i have a lot felt very judged by some medical staff and society in general for going on his journey over 50 but i just to keep strong and go for it. gold luck to everyone x


----------



## olgakorbut

Feeling very disheartened, I have now emailed Repromedica twice in the last 2 weeks and have heard absolutely nothing at all, Not even a thank you email and we will get back to you!  It looks a lovely clinic and Reprofit are willing to help to get the donor embryos there if they are ok with it.  But I'm not getting any response from them so will try again today. 

Had anybody been there or know somebody who has that I could talk to please?  The days are passing and I just need to know if there is a chance for me, cost etc etc 

thanks all and have a fab Sunday, though the weather is rubbish! xxx


----------



## Stacey10

I’ve just been to the clinic, in the subject line try putting Att: Mgr Giselle Vrba 
Email address is [email protected]


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Stacey10 that is really helpful I will forward my email again and put that in the message bar! That's really kind of you, ws the clinic ok? x


----------



## Stacey10

Yes the clinic was fine, small and personal, wasn’t too busy either, so it didn’t feel like a rat race or a production line, if I was going to be really really picky I could say it needed a lick of fresh paint etc but it was opened in 2014 so it’s not that old. I’ve been in “flasher” clinics but they haven’t given me a bfp so 🤷‍♀️ I was happy enough to leave a deposit for my up coming treatment


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks for this, I have just forwarded my email and marked it for the attention of the gentleman you told me about so hopefully I will hear back from him now.  The clinic sound nice and its good not to feel like you are on a production line. My problem is I only want to go there once if they are able to help as I would have to save up just for that and the additional meds from Reprofit if they are happy to work with them and have the donor embyros from them. 

I hope your upcoming treatment plan goes well for you I really do. I always got a BFP with Reprofit but then the Killer Cells I didnt know I had kicked in and killed each and everyone of them. Not sure with upped meds it would work if I get a chance, but I couldnt live with myself if I didnt try or at least ask about it.

Good luck keep me posted xxx


----------



## Stacey10

It’s actually a female coordinator, they will take your embryos no problems.


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh need to check my email as may have put dear Sir, lol I hope so its just whether they will stay in me because of my high killer cells, I think I really need to be on a drip every night like a friend of mine was. But I cant afford it, will wait to see if I hear back and apologise if I did call her sir lol xx


----------



## Stacyj

Hi Everyone, I'd like to ask about what kind of tests you had to have done ?
I have 11 year old twins from Intersono in Ukraine and back then I had a few blood tests, but now they require a Mammogram, pelvic ultrasounds, karyotyping , a lot of tests that seem extreme. I don't know if it's because I'm over 50 now, or the new ownership of Intersono. Did any of you need a mammogram before treatment ? I'd go to another clinic but my frozen embryos are at Intersono.


----------



## Stacey10

It depends on the clinic, the one I went to in the Czech Republic wanted anyone 45+ to have them, I’ve been to a clinic in north Cyprus where it wasn’t needed and one in Bratislava as well. I looked at intersono but was put off with all the extra tests they required.


----------



## Stacyj

Thank you Stacey10 for answering.
I too am put off by the extra tests and I'm wondering if I should have my embryos shipped somewhere else. 
When I went to Intersono in 2007 my Doctor was great, very professional and nice (she even became a friend on my ******** page) but she works at a different clinic now and Intersono is now owned by people in Hong Kong, maybe that's why they require so many tests.


----------



## Stacey10

Repromedica in Bratislava accept embryos from elsewhere and don’t have an age limit.


----------



## Stacyj

Thanks Stacey10, that's good to know. I'll look up the clinic and find out more about them.


----------



## newlife19

I used miracle ivf with Dr F, and was unsuccessful, people give them too much credit they don’t deserve, there communication is very poor, do not follow up especially after a failed ivf give an explanation, or even explain what they can do better, they detach very quickly.

Their success rate is high in younger women and not very with older women. Is very important to point this out so that people will factor this into their decision before heading to use these clinics especially Miracle ivf. Just an observation and opinion.


----------



## Qpmz

Why are people put off by the tests? A bit time consuming and costly but well worth it for peace of mind. The tests are ultimately for the benefit of the child.


----------



## Stacey10

Most of tests are a pain, (some are obviously needed), especially stupid tests like a hormone panel, especially if your doing donor egg, hello, most of us are either in peri menopause or menopause so the hormones tests should be mute, obviously needed if your doing own egg but not donor egg, eg amh 🤷‍♀️
Some of the other tests some clinics want are also over the top, hysteroscopies, colposcopy etc. smear/Pap tests, omg you could be doing those every 6 mths if you move clinics, 🤷‍♀️ Where I live Pap/smear test is done every 5 yrs. all these tests add up and cost money and when you have to repeat them for no good reason over and over, it’s really a waste of money. I think that’s what the problem is. They should individually take into account your personal history, before rolling off standard tests for everyone.
Eg from memory I think it was intersono who wanted a colposcopy done, why if you haven’t had any abnormal results from a Pap/smear?, I wouldn’t even be able to find a dr or specialist where I live to do one, because there is absolutely no reason for me to have one.


----------



## Adelphi

Hi ladies, finally feeling confident enough to start my first ever process of DE IVF. I have been approaching team TM with Dr Firdevs. I have seen some negative comments about people's experiences on some forums. I'm starting to feel a bit stressed. Has anyone had recent experiences of IVF there? 
I think the only other place I could consider is Dogus. I'm 55 in Dec 2019.


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Adelphi as long as your going to miracle ivf by dr f you’ll be fine, team miracle on the other hand I’d stay away from, although you will get ladies on her that have had positive results with them. Dogus are ok as well, I’ve had experience with them, but there is something not quite right with the embryology side of things. Repromedica in Bratislava don’t have an age limit so that could be another option for you. 🙂


----------



## LateBloom

Hi ladies, I'm heading to Crown IVF clinic in northern Cyprus for IVF with double donors - has anyone had IVF experience with Crown in Famagusta in Cyprus? Finding very little information about them although my consultant thinks they are getting very good results and is very positive about their procedures. Any information would be great! 9th attempt...51 years young...excited and terrified as usual...


----------



## Adelphi

Stacey10 said:


> Hi Adelphi as long as your going to miracle ivf by dr f you'll be fine, team miracle on the other hand I'd stay away from, although you will get ladies on her that have had positive results with them. Dogus are ok as well, I've had experience with them, but there is something not quite right with the embryology side of things. Repromedica in Bratislava don't have an age limit so that could be another option for you. &#128578;


Hi late Bloom, Yes it is the Miracle Cyprus IVF by Dr Firdevs. Stating that they can treat to 56th birthday. Whereas I've also heard treatment after 55th birthday is by permission of the ministry and lots of questioning may not lead to acceptance for treatment. I feel sooo frazzled and demoralised as to what the reality actually is as everything feels opaque.


----------



## Stacey10

Adelphi, scratch repromedica off what I said  as unfortunately they don’t treat single ladies


----------



## Adelphi

Stacey10 said:


> Adelphi, scratch repromedica off what I said as unfortunately they don't treat single ladies


Thanks Stacy 10...Was just about to contact them.


----------



## Channa

Goodmorning ladies, does anyone of you know:
Can a scratch be performed when no endometrium is available?

I am postmenopausal, and the dr told me to stop all medication (Progynova and Progesterone) 3 weeks before the scratch will be performed.
In the past I had a scratch in the cycle before the one of the treatment, and it was performed on day 21 in a cycle with Progynova and Progesterone. I have asked again because I was not sure I did understand well, and they gave me same medicationsceme.

After medication is stopped, there will be a bleeding, so no endometrium during the moment of scratch, or am I wrong?
Can anyone advise me please?


----------



## Stacey10

Channa Ive only done it the day 21 day, i take bcp and have it done while on them, never heard of it done the other way.


----------



## Keshet

Channa, you have a Message


----------



## tanda

Hi
Can anyone recommend a European clinic for women in early 50's? I turn 50 in January, have had 2 ivf DE cycles but both sadly ended in CP. Running out of money now so need to try Europe and within about 5k euros. Currently looking at Miracle Ivf in North Cyprus but keen to hear of any personal recommendations from ladies as old as myself for any European clinic. Thanks 🙂


----------



## miamiamo

tanda - I am sorry about your failed attempts. I have no personal experiences with IVF clinics in Czech rep, but from I have come across ladies are happy with them. I am sure in this thread ladies will recommend IVF clinics they have success with. If you are considering Poland, I would recommend my clinic. particulalry prof. Lukashuk. Unfortunately, I do not know their stats for women 50+. But if you mail them, I think you will get answers to all your questions. Good luck with your search and treatment x


----------



## FranWillow

Hi Channa, 

I find the instruction from your clinic really odd, to be honest. Have they given any reason for this? I'm postmenopausal myself and I've been told that I it's crucial that I stay on HRT and have monthly bleeds in the cycles leading up to a transfer. It's important that you keep your uterus intact and that the lining is shed regularly.  I've had a scratch done late in the cycle - and as you're on HRT you can just delay the progesterone to you want to have a later bleed. I would have a scratch approximately around the time you start taking progesterone. This will mimic a natural cycle and would be roughly day 21. Best of luck!


----------



## Vicbaby

Hello 
I would just like to say I am expecting twins after treatment at Miracle IVF with Dr F and I’m 54 .
I have a 2 year old daughter from an earlier transfer with her . I found the clinic to be great, and communication good.
However every story is different . It doesn’t work every time .. I have had 3 failed transfers at other clinics . It is a difficult journey . Good luck to all the women over 50. It is possible !


----------



## miamiamo

Vicbaby - amazing and inspiring news. congrats!


----------



## tanda

miamiamo said:


> tanda - I am sorry about your failed attempts. I have no personal experiences with IVF clinics in Czech rep, but from I have come across ladies are happy with them. I am sure in this thread ladies will recommend IVF clinics they have success with. If you are considering Poland, I would recommend my clinic. particulalry prof. Lukashuk. Unfortunately, I do not know their stats for women 50+. But if you mail them, I think you will get answers to all your questions. Good luck with your search and treatment x


thank you Miamiamo, and for your kind words. I had a reply from one Polish clinic who said their age limit as 48 so I thought that would apply to them all, however looking at your clinic it looks like they don't have an age limit! I will message them although their website doesnt look like its working at the mo.. thanks for your help xx


----------



## tanda

Vicbaby said:


> Hello
> I would just like to say I am expecting twins after treatment at Miracle IVF with Dr F and I'm 54 .
> I have a 2 year old daughter from an earlier transfer with her . I found the clinic to be great, and communication good.
> However every story is different . It doesn't work every time .. I have had 3 failed transfers at other clinics . It is a difficult journey . Good luck to all the women over 50. It is possible !


Congratulations! that's amazing, did you transfer two embryos? Just interested as not sure what I will do. I am looking at Miracle IVF with Dr F but just getting some other quotes as well. I'm inspired by your story. xx


----------



## Vicbaby

Each time I transferred 3 on the recommendation of Dr F . First time a singleton, my daughter . I never expected twins. To be honest I thought it wouldn’t work !


----------



## tanda

Wow 3! The UK doctors refused to transfer more than one at each of my transfers. How lucky having twins, I would love that! Congratulations, when are you due? 🙂


----------



## miamiamo

> I will message them although their website doesnt look like its working at the mo..


I came across their post on ** that they had a techical issue with the website, but now it should be OK. x


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Latebloom
I have just logged onto the forum after a while because I had my baby end of October form a frozen embryo transfer at crown Cypruc IVf in Fagmusta. I went though the english clinic in Liverpool who are great. Overall it went very smoothly and have a lovely healthy boy who is nearly 8 weeks old.

Have you started the process? Good luck
SP


----------



## Vicbaby

I am due mid May


----------



## LateBloom

sweetpea17 said:


> Hi Latebloom
> I have just logged onto the forum after a while because I had my baby end of October form a frozen embryo transfer at crown Cypruc IVf in Fagmusta. I went though the english clinic in Liverpool who are great. Overall it went very smoothly and have a lovely healthy boy who is nearly 8 weeks old.
> 
> Have you started the process? Good luck
> SP


Hi SweetPea,

Oh that is fantastic for you!! Huge congratulations. What an amazing Christmas present!! I was due to start my cycle/meds at the end of November but my period decided to arrive nearly 3 weeks late... So frustrating!!! It was too close to Christmas so I'm now waiting for my January cycle to start and will hopefully travel to Crown mid-January for the transfer. How did you find your dealings with Crown? Communication was patchy to start, but Jay is now super quick at responding. Where did you stay when you were there? Any tips on the clinic or the process would be fab!!


----------



## sweetpea17

Hi Latebloom

We were communicating with an english coorodinator called Charlotte who was very good.
We stayed at a lovely family bed and breakfast called Betul Guest House within the fort. It is a family run business and the family are lovely. Would really recommend it, the owner veen took us to the clinic on the day of transfer.

The clinic itself is very modern and clean. I went through the Liverpool clinic though-Abbey clinic. 
Are you going for a 5 day transfer? 
Good luck with it all.


----------



## miamiamo

LateBloom - good luck with Crown x


----------



## tanda

Hi ladies what protocol did you all follow those of you who had or having DE transfer? I did Buserelin injections with my last two ivf rounds with a UK clinic and then progesterone tablets. With cyprus clinic I am about to take just the combined pill then progesterone. Interested in what you guys did and if it was successful? Feeling little anxious with the different protocol although I'm sure they know what they're doing. Thanks x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Tanda
Usually they have you on oestrogen and later progesterone too.  Older ladies don't normally have enough natural oestrogen around so need supplementation. 
TCCx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hello All

I have not been on for quite a while but have been talking with Repromedica.  Finally after a disastorous Xmas and New Year I completed my application form and sent it over. Left it a while and chase over the weekend, lovely guy called Jan cam back to me saying that Giselle would come back to me on Mon. I didnt hear so let him know, he said she was away Mon and then seeing physician Tues so should come back to me then after discussing my form that day.  Still not heard.  I don't want to appear a pain in the neck chasing them again, how long would you leave it. I have put on the form I'd like to try July/August but would have to go on special meds first as gone through the Menopause. 

I also need to get my embryos transferred from Reprofit to them and sort meds out, not sure how long this would all take, but guess I can save more money in the meantime! Has anybody on here gone gone through the Menopause and had treatment please and if so how long did it take and what did you have to do/take please?

Thanks Olga xx


----------



## tanda

Thanks Tincancat, I've had a couple of DE FET  last year but I was on Buserelin injections for the first 15 days or so and then the progesterone so this is quite different, I was expecting a similar protocol. Be nice not to do injections again though!


----------



## Stacey10

Olgakorbut I’m going through treatment with repromedica at the moment, they have been really busy so that’s probably why Giselle hasn’t got back to you yet. If you don’t hear back from her by the end of the week fire them off a brand new email and in the subject line put Att manager Giselle etc, it shouldn’t take too long to transfer your embryos, I had a friend do it from zlin and everything went quickly and smoothly.
Nothing special regarding menopause, I just went on the pill beforehand to get my uterus working again and then back onto the meds for the cycle, I am on a bit more estrogen than when I was having regular periods, and I’ve also opted to take a bit more progesterone, the same amount as the clinic in zlin, repromedica don’t have you on enough imo, but other than that, once your in the system, everything goes smoothly, sounds like your nearly fully in there 🙂


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Stacey10 for getting back to me, really kind of you!!  That info is great thanks I will wait until the end of the week as no rush just nice to know you are in the process.  I did ask some questions as well as send the form back and if she has only just seen the pysician she probably has a few to reply too!  Jan sound really nice!

Nice to hear you are going through the process now, my old clinic has said they will provide meds - but I have asked Repromedica if they would prefer to do this, its just Reprofit no my issues with high killer cells which is why I have never kept a baby and lost them even after heart beats so they were going to up my meds and see what else they could do. But I have said I would send a copy of the report form the london consultant about me if they want one!

Let me know how you are getting on, will be funny having a fake period if that is what you get! lol  Good luck and I will let you know how I go and when I hear, thanks so much again Olga xx


----------



## Stacey10

Yes I think if you can get a protocol from reprofit and use that it would be best, repromedica’s protocol is very standard, just estrogen and progesterone, no low dose aspirin, prednislone, clexane or anything like that, so I have added in what I need and a higher dose of progesterone as I mentioned before. They also transfer the embryos on day 5 of progesterone whereas I have transfer on the 6 th day of progesterone so I just started a day earlier.


----------



## LateBloom

Hi ladies,

I went to Crown IVF in Famagusta in mid-January for an FET with donor egg/sperm. The trip went smoothly and the clinic within the hospital was immaculate - super clean and modern. Currently 5 weeks pregnant and crossing fingers/toes/eyes/legs that this little one sticks around. Scan end of next week. Very excited/nervous/surreal!!!

Anyone looking for information about Crown, please do ask as I couldn't find much on line. X


----------



## tanda

Congratulations Latebloom! Keeping fingers crossed for you. How many embryos did they transfer for you?


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks again Stacey10 much appreciated. Still not heard so will email on Monday don't want to push it too much as not going until summer if I can that is - they may decide no but hope not. Would be nice to get the ball rolling. I have used the FAO Giselle bit before but always seem to get a response form Jan Jerga is it? xx


----------



## LateBloom

Hi Tanda, they transferred 2 blastos (4AA & 3BB) because of my previous 7 failed implantations, several of which were 2 embies but none of them stuck. HcG is healthy at 981 and 1618, so fingers crossed it's just a strong little one, not twins!!! All a bit surreal still x


----------



## tanda

Oh wow those are good numbers Latebloom!! I will probably ask for two (max) as well, UK clinic refused to transfer more than one at a time. Good luck on your first scan, hope all goes well 😁 x


----------



## thereismore

Hey ladies, I'm so glad I found this thread!  I was starting to feel isolated as clinic after clinic turned me down due to my age.
I'm looking for suggestions of clinics that would treat women at 50 - preferably in Spain.  Reading through the thread I've seen some names and have contacted those clinics.  We're looking to adopt an embryo from a couple who have completed their family.
We adopted last year and BFP, but m/c at 16 weeks - on my 50th b'day - it was a horrible shock as all scans went so well.
Anyway, looking forward to walking some of this journey with you all


----------



## miamiamo

I am really sorry to know your story and wish you all the best with your further steps xx


----------



## Stacey10

thereismore, welcome to the thread, sorry to read about your miscarriage, hopefully you will get some support here, it’s a bit slow atm. Egg donation friends has a clinic in Spain that treats to 52 the last time I looked. 
Olgakorbut Jan is the manager of the clinic, so if she has answered your email, then I’m sure Giselle won’t be far off from contacting you


----------



## LateBloom

Hi @thereismore, I'm currently 6 weeks pregnant at the age of 52 after 9 rounds of fertility treatment. I've tried the Lister in London, Barcelona (Institut Marquez) and finally got pregnant with Crown IVF in Cyprus. I had a miscarriage on round 2 at 3 months, just when I was about to tell family and friends. I really feel for you miscarrying on your 50th birthday...that's harsh indeed. After years of using my own eggs, and then donated embryos, I eventually decided to do double donation (eggs & sperm) for the best chance at success. Worked first time!! If you've already decided to go for embryo donation, make sure the donating couple are as young as possible as that will increase your chances hugely. I chose a 28-year-old egg donor as her age gave me the best percentage of success. If you'd like any info, do let me know.


----------



## tanda

Thereismore, Im so sorry for your loss, especially on your birthday  

Welcome to the thread and good luck searching for the right clinic for you. My original preference was Spain due to it being bigger and closer to the UK than say Cyprus, but I struggled to find a clinic with good prices (broke now!) and who would accept my age. I will be interested to hear what you find. Good luck with your search!


----------



## thereismore

So good to hear from you ladies. 
@Stacey10 thanks for the info, I'll have a look
@LateBloom congratulations on your pregnancy! When is your scan booked for? I'm waiting to hear back from Crown. I contacted them based on your recommendation 
tanda & miamiamo thanks for the welcome. 
I've heard back from Ceram who are prepared to treat me, provided it's soon due to my age
Miracle with Dr F have 3 embryos available, I've asked whether it's from a double donation or the couple's own egg & sperm
Dogus have also come back to me and can help. 
My last clinic was amazing and even now is maintaining good contact. They only treat up to 49 but will consider treating me once more after all the results from post mortem on our little boy is back. 
The only reason I'm hesitant is if this journey lasts beyond this year I'd like to be able to build relationship with a clinic, but I've also seen many achieve success once they change clinics
Oh decisions, decisions!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LateBloom

Hi @thereismore, my scan was today - 6 weeks 2 days. Little heartbeat thumping away!! Very exciting but also nerve wracking as I've a long way to go before I'm in the safe zone. My last miscarriage was at 3 months so it's hard no to worry...but I'm very hopeful as my embryo has come from young healthy donors. Jay is the English co-ordinator at Crown and she is just lovely - endlessly patient, answering all my frantic hormone-driven queries!! My experience there was super calm and stress-free. Good luck with your plans!!


----------



## millie13

Hi ladies

Ive just cime back from Bratislava after having the tests required at Repromedica and so far all is good, giselle the co-ordinator is fantastic and to quote her she likes to treat patients like family. The doctor who did the ultrasound and smear test was so professional yet lovely and its the easiest smear i have ever had, and the nurse who took bloods was also great.

Im having embryo adoption and it is 2000 euros for 1 and 2500 for 2. Going in April for transfer.

Xx


----------



## thereismore

@LateBloom that's wonderful! Isn't that little thump just the most glorious sound?!
@millie13 great to hear your experience. Fab to have another embryo adopter on here. 
I'm still gathering info, can't really do anything until we have the pm results back but I believe I'll be seeing Prof Quenby for that. Hopefully she'll also be prepared to help me out with some of those tests and support in the follow up after next embryo transfer

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

@millie13 -awesom news, I am happy you are satisfied with Repromedica and have positive experience with them. For IVF success it's very important to trust your docs and know every procedure is performed professionally. Good luck with your further treatment x


----------



## olgakorbut

Finally got email from Giselle at REpromedica - the emails from their usual account for some reason dont come to mine so they resent from direct emails and its fine!  I have to sort lots of stuff out like transferring my embryos from Reprofit, sorting treament plan from them to go to Giselle too. Then need to try to get copies of last smear and mammogram as if they are clear I dont keep the letters - hoping GP will have or have a number I can ring for both got one number for latter I can try ringing tomorrow. 

Then there is an ultrasound of my womb - I've had loads over last few years but not necessarily directly for my womb and need a blood test also for hormone levels - not sure if my GP will refer me for these or I will need to go private - has anybody on here had these and if so did your GP sort no problem or did you have to go private?

So lots to sort but time as not planning to go until end June/early july if this works out that is with treatment etc may have to be later no idea.  But at least things are moving now. So I've just mailed Reporfit about stuff and saw an answer before I came on here but not read it yet, hope it is not bad news and they wont do or cost is stupid!

Gosh seems ages since I went through all this forgot how much there is to sort out! I also have to sort meds as Reprofit said they were happy to sort a while back but may have changed their minds and Repromedica may want to do them? 

Millie13 good to hear good feedback from Repromedica as well as STacey10's before - you say you had your scan and blood test etc there - however you have gone for these and then you have to go back for tx? Is that rights as I dont want to go more than once due to pennies! Just wondered?

Latebloom congrats on you pg, really pleased for you and hello to everyone else on this board starting on their journey or part way through etc! xx

xxxx

Any info on scans and blood test gratefully received xx


----------



## thereismore

@olgakorbut I'm glad communication is finally sorted out and that thinks are progressing
@Stacey10 where are you at right now? Are you back with Repromedica?
I've sent enquiries out to the clinics in Bratislava based on the info in this thread, certainly seems much easier to get to from here than Cyprus.
Miracle have been great with communication and they don't require a huge amount of tests either, but they're pretty expensive though
@LateBloom how are you doing?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Thereismore id probably just stick wi5h repromedica if you go to Bratislava, they’re the only clinic that doesn’t have an age cut off and they don’t require too many tests either. I’m back home now, I’ve just had another cancelled cycle due to fluid, one last May with dogus, and now this one with repromedica, the dr had a look around while doing the u/s and found I have a fluid filled tube, only dr that bothered to try and find a reason, I’m pretty annoyed with the dr’s here also because they were aware of my first cancelled cycle and did nothing, I have wasted $$ on flights and accomodation, not to mention the months of waiting to cycle again, while trying to save, not sure when I can get back over now, as I have to have the tube out and pay for that, then try and get back over, we managed to get four frosties though, which I’m very happy about.


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh Stacey10 you have really been through it and I would be annoyed at Drs too - I wish peeps realised how much it costs to keep trying in the hope one day we will be mummies!  

How are you latebloom?

Just so you all know I am still progressing with Repromedica, but when I contacted Stepen at Reprofit about the embyros being transferred and supplying my treatment plan to them, he also informed me that they now have a partnership and link to another clinic in Bratislava who they work with a lot now and send people to when they are over 50, he even said to tell them he was my Dr, which he was when I went to them and have to say cannot fault the way he looked after me during my time with them and since, he was totally amazing and so I really do trust him when he recommended this clinic and as they work with them it is easier, and hopefully may not cost as much, to transfer my embryos.  So to be safe I have also contacted them this evening iscare bratislava, they also have anther clinic in Slovakia called Martin - not sure on age range there.  

I just thought it was worth me also contacting one recommended by Reprofit and I fully trust Stepan, so see what happens if they can help, cost etc etc  I will keep you posted if anybody is interested?

Olga xx


----------



## Stacey10

Iscare have an age limit cut off of 52, Millie has also been there for a transfer and didn’t like the clinic at all, so keep your options open.


----------



## thereismore

Stacey10 great news about your 4 frosties, but such a disappointment to have transfer cancelled. Hopefully this dr can get get some answers to prevent this happening again. It's certainly a journey of great expense... not just financially 
I think you might be right about sticking with Repromedica. I just hope I chose the right email to contact them on, they have 4 on their website 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Thereismore, I’m going to have to have my tube taken out  
I use [email protected] and att it to Giselle Vrba


----------



## thereismore

@Stacey10 ok so I totally deserved the eye roll! Serves me right for not reading properly... still a rubbish outcome
Thanks for info

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Oh no the eye roll wasn’t for you lol 😂 just the fact that now I have to try and get this sorted hahaha


----------



## thereismore

So now it's between Dogus and Repromedica. 
Andri at Dogus has been very proactive (perhaps bordering on pushy?), but I really like their protocol. A lot more comprehensive than my last protocol. 
Repromedica has quoted a different price to their website and require a mammogram, which I really don't want to do as I don't believe they're safe or accurate.
Travel costs to Slovakia are much lower than Cyprus from the UK.
From what I've seen, they both have good reputations. 
I'm stuck on this decision, but a decision I must make 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

I’ve been to both, although I really loved Andri, I have major concerns regarding dogus. That’s why I’ve gone elsewhere. Repromedica has a very basic protocol so I’ve just ignored that and gone with the one that worked for me at my old clinic. The mammogram maybe new, I was there last week and there was no mention of that, but I have been in contact with them since August last year and I could have possibly scraped through before they implemented,  that I had to do that with my Czech clinic but told them I couldn’t get it done because I had implants and they were fine with that, (there are ways around it 😂) I didn’t need one for dogus but needed an ecg done, so each clinic has there own things, some of them you can work around, mammogram you should be able to as it’s just the clinics preference, ecg in north Cyprus is law.


----------



## millie13

I had a transfer with Iscare last March and I wasnt convinced and didnt like them at all.


I originally went to Reprofit and got my daughter, and Repromedica feel so much like Reprofit did 5 years ago.  I was very relaxed , had a fantastic chat with Giselle before seeing the doctor, and the doctor was amazing, he took the time with the scan and found both ovaries which is amazing, Im looking forward to transfer.


As for the mammorgram, they did ask me for it, but because Ive had a routine one in dec 2018 they were happy with this.


xx


----------



## LateBloom

Hi ladies, all good here so far - 7 weeks today and MASSIVE nausea has kicked in...🤮 I'm sending emails/chatting to clients while lying horizontal, clutching a bucket... Last time I was pregnant, I had to sneak out to the carpark to lie down in my car!!

Had a bleed with clots on Thursday which scared the life out of me but all still good. Long long way from the safe zone...

I had to have a mammogram for Crown, along with an ECG and up-to-date smear, plus letter from my GP saying I was medically fit, and send a copy of my passport for the local government to approve!! I hear that most clinics are requesting a mammogram for anyone over 50...probably because that's when most national screening programmes start?

Totally agree that Cyprus is trickier to get to than Eastern Europe. I worked backwards by searching what airlines fly out of Cyprus, and booked each leg individually. It worked out much cheaper than just trusting Skyscanner etc.

Back to my bucket...


----------



## millie13

Latebloom Congratulations, but ewwwww to the morning sickness, hope it eases, I was lucky with all my pregnancies, didnt get any at all lol 


Im just booking flights and hope the bcp will play ball lol


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Latebloom that;s great news, keep postive and moving forwards with bucket in hand if needed!

I've heard back from IsCare now lady sounds lovely Kinga and i have to fill in the form and get it back to her asap as she says it takes time to move the embyros from one clinic to another and paperwork which I knew there would be!  So am going to see what the form says later and complete it. I went to GP's today to take repeat prescription up so asked at the same time did they have a record of my smear as it was clear I chucked this as thought well dont need to worry and now I need it - they do and receptionist said they have to ask duty GP and would have an answer by 5pm so when I go for tablets Fri I'll pop in an ask if ok can i have it then. As for Mammography she couldn't find that but it was 2017 when had it but it was clear but have the number for them so going to ring to see if they can send me anything to say all clear and ok.  May as well as may need to Iscare also

I am not giving up on Repromedica - still need to sort Ultrasound - thing I am going to have to pay private for it - did anybody need this and did you have to pay or did your GP authorise for one to be done?? Also blood test, I had one before Xmas but not sure if that would check hormone levels at all- think it was a full all round one - maybe I need to ask GP's about this too

So looking at both, went for Isocare as maybe cheapet to get embryos to it from Reprofit as Stepan, who I loved when I went there and all the staff really, amazing clinic - recommended them and said they are partners with them - so may make things easier, but reading what you have said Millie13 bit worried, but I do trust STepans word and need to try to save on cost as much as I can! It may also be easier for them to forward my treatment plan  and Stepan said easier for medication and protocol!

See what happens eh! Thanks all Olga (aka Kathy)


----------



## teddy7

Olga as I think Stacey mentioned a few posts up,  Iscare will only treat  to 52, in fact my friend who was 52 at the time was turned down by them. X


----------



## olgakorbut

Right Teddy 7 and apologies Stacey10 I should've re-read, well that answers my question so no chance there - I would've thought Stepan would tell me and they have also just emailed the form back in word format so Ican access it and asked if I definitely want to move forwards as by Slovak law you have to have a partner!

Is this the same at Repromedica does anybody know please as I have split with my hubby more than likely, so would not have a partner - will they be ok with this does anybody know?

I will go back to Iscare and say I have just found this out so cannot proceed and will get my things from GP's to go to Reromedica and sounds like it is much nicer too!

Thanks xx


----------



## Stacey10

Yes unfortunately it’s the law, same as the Czech Republic, do you have any male friends that will sign the papers? You can get them to sign at home, then you come over for the transfer, they don’t have to be there. Otherwise your looking at going to Georgia or maybe Ukraine, I can’t quite remember but during my traul through clinics to see who does over 50 I think I remember seeing a clinic with genetic material import/export cost but of course I can’t remember. You could do north cyprus but not sure if they accept other embryos.


----------



## thereismore

Thanks for the feedback ladies, I've completed the questionnaire for Repromedica, so waiting to hear from them. 
@LateBloom oh the bitter- sweet of morning sickness. So excited to hear it's all good so far and that the scare you had was nothing to worry about. 
@olgakorbut hope you get your embryos sorted soon, thanks for keeping us updated

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincancat

olgakorbut said:


> Congrats Latebloom that;s great news, keep postive and moving forwards with bucket in hand if needed!
> 
> I've heard back from IsCare now lady sounds lovely Kinga and i have to fill in the form and get it back to her asap as she says it takes time to move the embyros from one clinic to another and paperwork which I knew there would be! So am going to see what the form says later and complete it. I went to GP's today to take repeat prescription up so asked at the same time did they have a record of my smear as it was clear I chucked this as thought well dont need to worry and now I need it - they do and receptionist said they have to ask duty GP and would have an answer by 5pm so when I go for tablets Fri I'll pop in an ask if ok can i have it then. As for Mammography she couldn't find that but it was 2017 when had it but it was clear but have the number for them so going to ring to see if they can send me anything to say all clear and ok. May as well as may need to Iscare also
> 
> I am not giving up on Repromedica - still need to sort Ultrasound - thing I am going to have to pay private for it - did anybody need this and did you have to pay or did your GP authorise for one to be done?? Also blood test, I had one before Xmas but not sure if that would check hormone levels at all- think it was a full all round one - maybe I need to ask GP's about this too
> 
> So looking at both, went for Isocare as maybe cheapet to get embryos to it from Reprofit as Stepan, who I loved when I went there and all the staff really, amazing clinic - recommended them and said they are partners with them - so may make things easier, but reading what you have said Millie13 bit worried, but I do trust STepans word and need to try to save on cost as much as I can! It may also be easier for them to forward my treatment plan and Stepan said easier for medication and protocol!
> 
> See what happens eh! Thanks all Olga (aka Kathy)


Hi Kathy 
Sorry to ask the obvious but wouldn't it be easier to start again either with embryo adoption or double donor like I did in Cyprus?
Transport will surely inflate costs and if embryos were formed with your former husbands sperm you will need his consent to use them?
TCCx


----------



## thereismore

Hey girls, you will not believe this... I've literally just received a letter from the NHS offering me a breast screening. How's that for good timing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

@olgakorbut - By the law, Czech Rep, Slovakia and Poland are now allowed to treat single women. Although it's the question of signing papers: whether a partner must sign them in the clinic, or you can provide already signed ones. According to the report of whereivf com (you can download from their website) single ladies can undergo IVF treatments in Spain, North Cyprus, Greece (a woman needs to provide a notary statement) - http://prntscr.com/r9uk1l, and Ukraine, Russia, and Latvia - http://prntscr.com/r9uki3 Good luck x


----------



## millie13

Wow thereismore get it done, must be fate lol.  Don't worry about it either, its so simple and quick. x


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi there,

Sorry for the late reply, tincantcat - my embryos are double donor as hubby said if not both ours would be better if we ever fell out!  Um now those words ring bells in my ears.  So I should possibly ask about double donor straight from Repromedica? I will message them and see what they say to it!  Thanks all, just very stressful at the moment at home, really is but I wont give up on my dream, if I cant be a mum I cant and my body is just infiltrated with killer cells, heartbreaking but maybe I have to accet things! xxx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Kathy
I have high killer cells.  Four embryos put back by Dr F and two survived.  I had prednisolone from day of transfer only and continued plus intralipids.  I did not take prednisolone any earlier which as initially advised by Dr F, because I was advised by Professor Q, it can have an adverse effect if taken too early. Don't lose faith Kathy these cells can be overcome. 
TCCx


----------



## LateBloom

Hi Tincancat, I totally agree with the advice that you were given by your consultant re. prednisolone - I took it religiously throughout most of my 8 attempts, from start of protocol, and it made me feel absolutely horrendous. This time around, my consultant advised me only to take it for 5 days starting on the day before the transfer, and it was so much more manageable as there was not enough time for the horrendous side effects to kick in. Not sure if it was one of the reasons that this cycle has been successful, but it certainly helped that I wasn't feeling as terrible as previous cycles where I was on prednisolone for weeks and weeks. I did a bit of research and it seems that current thinking is that taking it for the 5 days around transfer are showing to be most effective to help with implantation, and any longer is detrimental due to the side effects that women experience. My protocol this time around just seemed much more gentle on my body. We're all a bit battered and bruised at this point in our journeys!! x


----------



## Tincancat

Yes Latebloom it's not always the right thing to take it too long.  I took until 10 weeks then weaned down.  My friend who when to Professor Q was told not to take it at all because her Killer cells were normal: next cycle, without prednisolone which she had had on every cycle before, she was pregnant and had twins too. 
TCCx


----------



## thereismore

@olgakorbut you are so much more than your current circumstances, take heart and tackle one obstacle at a time. 
@LateBloom how are you doing, sickness still tough?
@millie13 thanks, yep mammogram is now booked for 18th - ugh, not looking forward to it. 
Looks as though it's going to be Repromedica. We've chosen donors and I'm seeing doc on Wed to get forms for all the required blood tests. 
Now all that remains is the wait for post mortem results and all my results from mc tests. I'm guessing it's too decided whether protocol needs changing. Waiting is not my strong point .
Also my period has not yet returned after mc, it's 7 weeks this weekend. Is this normal?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Thereismore it can take a while for your period to return after a loss, also for us of older age I think it’s depending on how fertile we are as well, how quickly the hcg comes down, how quickly the body recovers, how many eggs we have left etc, your period could take another week, 6 mths, a year, or it may never come back, it all really depends. Personally I wouldn’t expect to much from the repromedica protocol, if your needing extras added to it, I would look for an immune specialist etc for that, or follow a previous one as the one I got from them is very basic, just estrogen and progesterone, I have fiddled around with mine and I’m using my one from my Czech clinic. So good with the timing of the mammogram though !


----------



## thereismore

Stacey10 thanks for the info. My last protocol was very basic, so if pm shows an issue with the baby unrelated to me then that should be sufficient. I'm hoping Prof Q can give some guidance, which is why I guess it's prudent to wait and not plunge full steam into the next chapter... 
How are you doing? Are you making progress with getting tubes sorted?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Thereismore, fingers crossed either way, if your seeing p Q then there will be hopefully a tailored protocol from that corner, rather than just having to rely on another basic one, especially if a few tweaks are needed. 
No movement for me yet, still another 2 weeks to go until initial consultation 😬


----------



## thereismore

Stacey10, isn't funny how they tut about our age and then take weeks to get anything done?!
You're in Aus right? My dad and fabulous step mom just got their citizenship approved there this week, so that was some exciting news

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Yes your right, and who would have thought toxic leaking stuff from my tubes into my uterus isn’t something that needs to be rushed lol   
Yep from here, originally from nz though, been here over 20 yrs now.


----------



## LateBloom

@thereismore Thanks for asking - still sick as a dog!!! Not throwing up, but nausea like I've never experienced... Had 8 week scan on Thurs (all good) and consultant wrote me a script for Zofran. I'm slightly reluctant to take hard core medication so I tried acupunture and Sea Bands...gave in this evening and took half a Zofran! Waiting for it to kick in... Has anyone been on it before? Also, my cycle took a couple of months to return to normal after my miscarriage, 21 days to 30 day cycles for 2-3 months, and it was heavier for sure. I had a D&C as I was 3 months gone so I'm not sure if that affected my cycle returning to normal. Fingers crossed yours returns to normal soon...X


----------



## millie13

Latebloom I can't help as havent had severe morning sickness, I had very mild with my first and drank lemonade which helped a lot.


Stacey hope you get something sorted soon x


Tincan, Reprodemica have even prescribed prednisolone, so unsure what to do about that at the moment, I have some, but not sure whether I should use it lol


AFM About to start bcp on Wednesday, and hope she shows when she should, 10 days later lol


z


----------



## thereismore

Hey fellow fighters! Just wanted to touch base and find out how you're all doing?
I'm still waiting for results... have I mentioned lately that I'm rubbish at waiting?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

I hate waiting too, but that’s all I seem to be doing these past 2 yrs lol


----------



## thereismore

I was listening to the Egg Donation Friends webinar yesterday where they talked about 1 embryo vs 2 embryos and also PGS testing. What are your thoughts & experiences?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LateBloom

Hi @thereismore, I had 2 embryos transferred by Crown IVF - their thinking is that both embryos will attempt to implant, with the uterus responding to a double attempt, and hopefully either both or one will succeed. Worst case scenario, neither will implant. They are getting good single pregnancy results from double embryo transfers. For me, I had a bleed with a large clot at 6 weeks which my consultant suggested might have been the weaker embryo coming away. The stronger one has stuck around - 9 weeks so far...!!!


----------



## Stacey10

I transferred 3 day 3 embryos at a Greek clinic, bfn
2 day 5 embryos at a much better clinic, twins
2 day 5 embryos at same clinic, both implanted, one baby one blighted ovum
3 day 5 embryos in north Cyprus bfn.
I will be transferring 2 at the Bratislava clinic. 
Some talk of pgd/s damaging embryos, so the embryologists have to be good at their job. Nhs seems a good option but I don’t think it’s widely available yet, only some clinics offer it. 
Transfer two if you don’t mind twins, transfer one if want wins, if you don’t have to travel a long way to get to your clinic, as in 20+ hours and can afford multiple single transfers.


----------



## thereismore

@LateBloom your little embryo is now officially a fetus!! It's so encouraging to see success
@Stacey10 I actually don't mind twins at all. I guess in pursuit of a healthy, live birth it's about weighing up risks. Even the experts don't have definitive answers. 
I'm not convinced about PGS testing, at this stage.
R in Bratislava have removed the 2 embryo option from their website and it wasn't in the quote they gave me either. Hopefully it is an option still. 
My previous clinic refused to transfer 2, even though 2 were frozen together. 
Thanks for your input, it helps to talk about these things

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacey10

Ooooh they have to, they have popped some of their prices up also, €200 more for vip donor package, you know when I first contacted them and was going to go to them 2 donor embryos were going to cost me €1400, they were €700 each. The clinic was brought last year by reprogenisis in Brno, hopefully they won’t bring in age restrictions like the rest of the clinics have in Slovakia.


----------



## thereismore

Repromedica have postponed all treatments amidst the craziness 
So I'm going to take this time to become the best version of me. 
Although I'm healthy I'm not particularly fit so starting the Couch to 5k programme this week. Anyone fancy joining me?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanda

Thereismore I'm so sorry they cancelled that really sucks 😔. I love your idea of doing couch to 5k good idea in these times, i really miss it now in this lovely weather. 

Sorry I wont be able to join you ivd just had a transfer last week in north Cyprus, I've held back from posting on here as understand so many ladies  have had theirs cancelled which isn't fair. 

Fingers crossed this virus goes away sooner rather than later (although tbh I'm loving working from home!).

Take care ladies ❤


----------



## thereismore

@tanda that's wonderful news! Fingers crossed. Sharing in someone else's joy brings me more joy, not heartache. When is your OTD?
@LateBloom how are you doing 
@Stacey10 any news on your situation?

As we've already been homeschooling for over 5 years and I have an online business the impact of total lockdown has been minimal. Kids just really miss their activities and we miss visiting friends... and coffee shops, I love coffee shops. Hubby's business is more affected but it also comes with new opportunities. 
Couch to 5k is progressing nicely 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanda

Thereismore aww thank you that's very sweet. Well OTD is 30.03.20 but I've already tested a couple days ago and got a bfp....had 2 chemicals before though so holding breath and praying tests get darker every day 🙏.
Love to hear how your running is progressing! I feel so unhealthy and unfit due to eating too much on hols and not exercising! Taking dogs for walks every day so moving but you dont get that same oxygen rush to the blood you do when exercising harder. I guess theres always something to envy in  another person's situation!!
Lucky you having your own business, I've got a small online business too but fizzled out a bit now as spent all money for new stock on ivf! 🤣
Hope everyone else is doing okay too xx


----------



## thereismore

@tanda that's wonderful news, please keep me updated on your tests

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

@tanda - awesome news, I keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## tanda

Thank you both! Fingers crossed for sticky bean/s! 😁


----------



## LateBloom

@tanda That's super news!!! Well done you, it's all a bit surreal isn't it??!!! Hope youre taking it easy, feet up, housebound on lockdown.

@thereismore I'm doing well thanks!! 12 week scan is on Monday. Can't quite believe it after 10 years... Still nauseous - I was managing on accupuncture and a half Zofran pill in the morning and half pill in the afternoon. But once the accupuncture stopped due to Covid-19 closures, the nausea came back with a vengeance!!! Coping on one full morning pill and one full afternoon pill. The full dose is 3 pills per day so I'm still under-medicating but I feel that with all medication during the first 3 months, it's best to take as little as possible. I had a wicked migraine that the acupuncturist cured in one session, but got another last week and paracetamol didn't make a jot of difference!! I'm quite an accupuncture convert!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok in these strange and unsettling times. Feeling huge empathy for anyone whose treatment has been cancelled/postponed...a terribly emotional blow. Sending all good wishes for good health and patience. We will get through this 💕


----------



## tanda

Thanks Latebloom! Sorry just realised I hadn't replied 😕. Yes very surreal, I keep forgetting as I dont feel anything other than twinges from the progesterone  just did a fingerprick blood test by post today (decided against going to GP surgery and risking virus) . Hopefully get results monday/Tuesday. 
Hope your nausea is under control now, a friend we made in  Cyprus has recommended Gin Gins (ginger sweets) which she uses for nausea she gets from her meds (not pregnancy related). 
Yes it's a bittersweet time knowing how many ladies are dealing with the blow of cancelled cycles, it was all I could think about after transfer and made me quite teary. Hugs to everyone ❤


----------



## tanda

Sorry Latebloom, how did your scan go?! 🤞


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All lovely to read all the stories on this page and see updates. I am on hold as was in discussions with REpormedica and need to get the tests done, bloods, scan etc. but obviously with the Coronavirus going on its all on hold as I can hardly ring my GP and book an ultrasound though just had one but not for the womb on my kidneys, at this present moment in time!  I couldnt even go private I dont think as you are less than 2m's apart from each other - saying that I had the ultrasound last week in the NHS hospital so not sure.

Has anybody else had any tests and scans done ready to send over results to their clinic at all??  Or are you all on hold like the rest of the world 
Thanks xxx


----------



## LateBloom

@tanda 12 week scan went very well thanks - all limbs waving about, nuchal fold good, internal organs visible. I got emotional for the first time as I hadn't allowed myself to believe this was really coming together after 10 years and 9 trips on this fertility merry-go-round... My egg donor is 28 years old but I did a Panorama test just to be sure and results come back next week. Consultant was lovely, very calm and kind when I admitted that I'll be nervous until the very last day of 39 weeks!! Trying hard to relax and have faith. Fingers, toes & eyes crossed for your blood result!!!


----------



## tanda

Hi Olgakorbut I. Sorry your cycle is on hold ☹ I cant imagine that you would be able to get an elective scan done right now at  a hospital, as you say you wouldn't be 2m apart. I'm scared of having to go into any medical facility right now 😨. 
Hope you get some news soon from your clinic of when you might be able to return.


----------



## tanda

Hi Latebloom oh that's so lovely, great news! I cant imagine the feeling, like you I've never gone past a few weeks and never got as far as a scan so to get to see him/her moving about must be so special 🥰.  Great to hear all looks good. Hoping to hear results by monday although could be a delay with post etc. Thank you will keep you posted!


----------



## tanda

P.s. Latebloom what's a Panorama test?? 😁


----------



## LateBloom

@tanda Panorama is a blood test that helps to identify Downs Syndrome and other chromosomal conditions by analysing the baby's DNA that is present in the mother's blood from about 9 weeks onwards. It used to be an amniocentesis test (needle into the womb) but that carried a risk of miscarriage. This new blood test is 99% accurate according to the stats. If the results are high risk, then you can choose to have an amnio to confirm any concerns. If results are low risk, then all should be good. My egg donor is only 28 years old and so all should be good but I thought it was worth doing the test for piece of mind. One less thing to worry and stress about 😁


----------



## tanda

@Latebloom ah yes I knew there was a new blood test option now but no idea what it was called. Trouble is, I know everything about TTC but NOTHING about this end of the process! Lol. A new learning curve 😁.


----------



## tanda

Sadly looks like I had a MC on Tuesday night 😥. Private scan this Weds evening but 99% sure it's gone as tests very faint now (tried diluting too in case of Hook Effect). Absolutely gutted as first beta 15dpt was 2921 so we were elated to think this could be our take home Christmas baby. 
Trying to figure out what went wrong, think it must have been either progesterone or immune issues. Stopped the Prednisone 5dpt as was worried in case caught virus so could be that. Does anyone know if you can monitor progesterone levels with bbt? I know progesterone keeps it up but is it a good indicator of levels does anyone know? 
Have two more embies in the freezer so one last try (very last as we are now in financial difficulty) . Will ask clinic to test progesterone next time but wondered if I could monitor as well with bbt. X


----------



## olgakorbut

Tanda I am so sorry to hear you think you have had a miscarriage and am crossing my fingers your scan will show otherwise, I have been there a few times so know how you feel waiting for the scan, here is yo need to talk ok ! xxx

As for me I have emailed Giselle at Repromedica as I thought that even though the clinic can not treat anyone they would be working remotely and answering those who email -I was just double checking she had my email double checking all I need to get done - not that I can at the moment it will be a while yet, but heard nothing from her so mailed again but not getting any response, I may have to try Jan as they usually answer - has anybody had an email from them at all if they are going through treatment or looking to go there like me?

Thanks xx


----------



## LateBloom

@tanda Oh Tanda, I'm so very sorry. You must be terribly worried. I am hoping that your scan will show a sticky. Fingers & toes crossed... I had a big bleed with clots at 6 weeks and thought it was all over, but it turned out that my embie was still hanging on in there. I'm hoping that yours is too. Thinking of you and sending lots of love XXX


----------



## tanda

Thank you Olgakorbut, there is no hope I know it is gone but just need the confirmation before I stop the meds. I hope you get an email from Repromedica soon. 

Thank you Latebloom, we were still faintly hopeful the morning after the mc as they test strip was even darker so we were hoping the baby was still safe, not to be however as the tests have got lighter and lighter every day and probably only a day or two away from a bfn now.    but thank you for your words of support. I just need this scan now as closure so I know I can stop the meds. xx


----------



## miamiamo

@tanda - I am so sorry, but still hope a miracle will happen x


----------



## tanda

Thank you miamiamo, sadly there was no baby, scan showed an empty womb with just some fluid left  
I was thankful though that the worst bit was over, even if I never got to see our baby/s . Just had to have a heavy period after that. 

Still sad now at times, keep thinking how far along I would be and what milestones I would have reached but I guess a lot of you have gone through the same and it is a thought that will keep reoccurring. 

Two more embabies waiting for us at Miracle IVF in Northern Cyprus, hoping to go back later this year if restrictions are lifted. Hope the rest of you get to have your transfers soon too xx


----------



## miamiamo

I am really sorry, not good news at all. Czech has allowed entering the country, and today Polish PM has announced that people can travel from Poland to Czech and Germany. I hope you will be able to start your treatment in Cyprus even earlier than you think. Sending warm hugs


----------



## tanda

Hi miamiamo that's good borders are opening, does that mean you are able to have your treatment soon?


----------



## miamiamo

probably yes, I need to dig deeper.


----------



## thereismore

Hey ladies, got a new phone a while back and forgot to reconnect Tapatalk, was wondering why everyone was so quiet... silly me duh 😃
Anyway had a quick read to catch up, Tanda, I'm so sorry it's not been better news for you
LateBloom, wow 12 weeks! That's a huge milestone. Is sickness easing off yet?
Well my treatment is still on hold. Not heard anything from Giselle at Repromedica lately  but we can't travel yet anyway. Couch to 5k is going 🐌 but making steady progress 😉.
Eating more calories than I'm using...ugh! Gotta stop baking biscuits. 
I have a phone consultant booked for next week with Prof Q to get post mortem results on our little boy, let's see if there's anything that will help success of future treatment.


----------



## LateBloom

@thereismore Really feeling for everyone who has had treatment cancelled or put on hold in these surreal times...this process is so very emotional without dealing with the added stresses of Covid. Fingers crossed that restrictions will ease in the next few weeks and clinics will restart their programmes. I'm 18 weeks now...still feels like a surreal dream, and I can't settle into enjoying it all just yet - I know this is a normal reaction after a decade of constant disappointments, but trying to relax into the journey. 20 weeks scan is the next milestone. All scans and tests have been good so far and consultant is very happy. Morning sickness has disappeared thank goodness, and for anyone looking to use medication to help them through it, Zofran was an absolute godsend!!! I couldn't have managed without it. In a weird way, I'm hoping that you will need in the not too distant future!!!
@tanda How are you doing? The milestones are tough, every one of us has been through that feeling, and it's so hard to soldier on when you feel no one else is aware of them. I remember breaking down at a BBQ at my brother's house and he was so surprisingly sympathetic - it made me realise that anyone who knew about my miscarriage was also aware of the milestones but didn't want to mention them for fear of upsetting me!! It's so good to talk, it's a great healer, and I really hope that you have good support around you. Mind yourself X


----------



## Mac78

Hi LateBloom,

I have been struggling with morning sickness since week 9 and on wk 12 now. Has your Dr prescribed you Zofran? I see you are recommending on your post but my Dr said that this is not recommended to take during pregnancy. I am a bit confused.

https://www.birthinjuryguide.org/birth-injury/causes/medication/zofran/


----------



## LateBloom

@Mac78 It wasn't my GP/doctor who prescribed Zofran, it was my ObGyn Consultant who is also Master of the large maternity hospital that I am attending. He is a specialist in high-risk pregnancies as mine is, and he is absolutely confident in prescribing Zofran. I'm 18 weeks now and all my scans have been perfect so far with no foetal issues at all. Many GPs are reluctant to prescribe any type of morning sickness medication, but the maternity hospital consultants are much more aware of up-to-date reviews and guidance policies regarding medication - it's their specialist subject!! If you have any doubts at all, please don't use Dr. Google - ask your maternity consultant for advice. Zofran was an absolute game changer for me and allowed me to continue working instead of lying in bed feeling so sick!! Wishing you every good luck with your journey x


----------



## Mac78

Hi LateBloom,

Thank you for your answer. It wasn't my GP Dr it was my Dr that I am doing my IVF treatment. I am glad to hear all you are scan have been perfect . I am not having to work right now (furlough), so I am dealing with morning sickness without any medication. I am glad to hear it didn't cause any issue to you but I would not risk, not because of Dr Google but because is not recommended by other Doctors.

Sending baby dusty your way


----------



## thereismore

Hey lovelies, how are you all doing?

@LateBloom how are you feeling?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## LateBloom

Hi @thereismore, all going well thanks, 20 weeks now!!! Had big anomaly scan this week and all was very good. Consultant very happy with all that he saw. I've started to tell family and close friends, and their reactions have been very heartwarming and uplifting in these surreal times. Family who have know about my 10 year journey are thrilled, and friends who had no idea are very shocked and thrilled - their kids are all leaving school and heading to college, so it's been fairly comical seeing their reactions!! Lots of tears and laughter, and it has been so lovely to spread some joy in these troubled times. Baby is moving a good bit which is a very nutty experience!! I'm slowly relaxing into enjoying at all...still a little apprehensive but that's only natural after 10 years of disappointments. Covid lockdown has been a blessing as I've been able to be calm and quiet and unstressed, and taking care of my cocooning parents has been an eye-opening role-reversal!!! All in all, I'm a very very lucky 52-year-old geriatric pregnant lady 😁 How are your plans coming along? Are the clinics opening up again for treatment?? Fingers crossed that all your plans can start moving again. How is your couch-to-5k coming along?? I'm full of admiration as I couldn't run to catch a bus!!! X


----------



## miamiamo

@LateBloom- that’s awesome news! I’m so happy for you. xx


----------



## thereismore

@LateBloom that is truly wonderful news, and it's about time you get to relax into the pregnancy and enjoy it. Aren't those little movements just magical?! 
I love that you're enjoying the diverse reactions from people. 
Still no news on our side. But here's to hoping that by the time your little one is born we might have news of our own.
Couch to 5k got temporarily derailed by a little knee injury on my right knee, and crazy amount of work coming through. Hope to get back on track tomorrow. 
Which country are you from BTW? I keep assuming people are from the UK  which of course is not so.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## olgakorbut

Nice to catch up after a while since I last posted, been in hospital again and the times are getting closer again!  Still no news on the clinic referred to a year agao now for treatment for trauma related issues which manifest themselves physically - long story folks wont go there but frightening at times!  Well as with some of you I am on hold, cant get tests done or treatment so I'm getting older each day and no closer which is worrying me but same as everyone else I guess, just I am that bit older than most! Lastg I heard from Giselle was confirmation of what I need to get done and that they were looking forward to starting programmes again post covid, cant see it being for a while but could be wrong.

Latebloom glad to read your progress and look foward to hearing about your scan at 20 weeks! 
Tanda how arey you doing, sending you huge hugs! 
Thereismore - like you eating too many calories so need to get a grip today to lose weight and tone up! xx

Love to you all and keep going Olga xx


----------



## Stacey10

Latebloom, awesome news, glad everything is going well ! 
Olgakorbut apparently they’re starting up treatment next month, well I know someone from the uk that’s going for transfer on 15 July so things are moving forward from their end. Unfortunately for me, our borders are still shut and no sign of them opening any time soon, so I’m just waiting here as well, very frustrating ! 
Hi to eoe


----------



## thereismore

I've just had a call with Repromedica. Looks like I'll go for tests and first app in July with transfer towards end of Aug.
Still have to decide whether we adopt 1 or 2 embryos. The cost for 2 is double the cost for 1. 
At least we can start planning again now

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Channa

Dear ladies,
Most of us ladies of advanced age waiting for treatment are desperate to get started.
Because of the covid-19 virus most borders are still closed and no-one seems to know when clinics will be starting their treatments.
Is there a site at FF that informs you which countries are opening borders soon, and which clinics are on the edge of starting treatments again? If no, would it be possible that we, ladies 50+, start collecting this information?
I think each one of us keeps contact with the clinic of choice during this period of lock-down, so perhaps we have quite a lot of information alltogether.
For me: latest information about North-Cyprus is that there will not be any foreighners accepted in before july 1st.
It is almost july, so if this information is still reliable??


----------



## ZC

Spain is open and clinics up and running again


----------



## Stacey10

I think the majority of clinics will be opening up in July, which is great for everyone who lives in that zone, for me unfortunately, our borders are extremely unlikely to be open until next year, so for me the long wait continues


----------



## Mees_2020

The North side of Cyprus is still not accessible for most country's. I can go to the South (Larnaca etc) but the border on Cyprus to the Turkish part remains closed for me. There is a list of country's that may enter from June 20th.

This is the list: http://www.mfa.gov.cy/mfa/mfa2016.nsf/02FCFAD802D2D3A5C225857500360864/$file/epidemic%20risk%20assessment%20of%20countries%20regarding%20covid-19.pdf

I'm trying to find out when this will be updated, but it's a search.... if anyone has better information, please let me know


----------



## miamiamo

Poland is open, and clinics continue treatments


----------



## olgakorbut

Latebloom - lovely to hear your news of the scan and how things are progressing, so thrilled for you! 

Stecey10 thanks for the information about Repromedica - they have not been in touch with me to let me know since I last heard from them. My issue is all the tests I need doing and the scan and as it stands I cant really see my GP and not sure they would say they will get the tests I need doing done to be honest - anybody else gone via their GP please?

So it maybe private for me which is going to cost an arm and a leg and eat into my money to go abroad to see them as I can only afford to go once as have to pay for meds for Reprofit who will transfer the embryons for me - at another cost of course. Until I have the tests though they cant say yes transfer them! Nightmare I feel at the moment and feel like getting nowhere fast and age is advancing rapidly. I also will need specialist treatment if I do get tx because of my high killer cells which has lost me 4 babies so far with twins the last time!

If anybody can offer any advice it would be much appreciated! Great about the thread showing who is or is not open again now or dates they will be. Maybe I should get hold of Repromedica and ask if they can do all tests/scan and how much this would be ??  Then I could look at flight cost and accommodation if I have to stay over - thereismore maybe you can enlighten me on the cost front for tests etc??


Thanks all just out of hospital yet again, so getting fed up with being in there all the time with my gastric reflux etc which is now affecting my kidneys each time and impairing them though they are mending, who knows what could happen in the future, BUT they are triallking a new patch with me, I am guinea pig no. 2 for it in my health auth. but it has been used successfully at others.

I am getting so very down though with my age not good at all and am I ever going to get the change to try again and even if I do it could be likely to fail yet again - so many hoops to jump through for me, crying now even thinking about it and being childless when I die!  Morbid sounding I know but how I feel Mrs no children auntie!  Sorry to sound like this folks, really am xx


----------



## snowdropwood

Hi there, my situation is a bit different as 43 and having DD treatment in the UK ( private ) , it was just to say I need to have some bloods done as latest ones are way over 6 months old ( full blood count . thyroid ) and i asked the GP surgery if i could have them done there  and am having them done at GP surgery next week, I guess it is on the GP discression as they dont have to for private treatment , so just mentioning that. So Sorry for all your struggles and losses, take much care x


----------



## Stacey10

Olgakorbut Millie went over and did all the tests there, have you had a look to see if the cost is on their webpage? Should give you an idea, but you will definitely need a specialist to help with your high nk cells as the clinic don’t deal with a protocol for that as far as I’m aware.


----------



## thereismore

Morning all, I believe Repromedica are open now for treatment to foreign patients. If you go on their site and sign up for a free consultation you can get 10% off your treatment. 
@olgakorbut I've attached their latest test requirements with prices (sent to me 2 weeks ago), hope this helpshttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ef84192cabc9/Examinations.pdf

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## olgakorbut

Thank you so much Stacey10 and thereismore for the info and link, that is really usefull - I will take a look and if not too bad I will see if I can go over there for them and get them all out of the way, could do with a break anyway lol!  If it gives me 10% off treatment that will be a help its just flight and accommodation costs, unless I can do things in a day?  thereismore have they said how long you need to be there please etc? x

I will also ask my surgery - need to write a letter to my GP I see normally about a referral to a clinic from last year and still not getting anywhere, so will also list the tests and see if I can get them done through them, or as many as possible that is!  Then check out private prices for those I cannot get done via them and compare with Repromedica!

As for the protocol for high NK cells Reprofit were providing meds for me for everything - think at a reduced cost as I was with them for a while.  But will check out costs with Repromedica too and ask the question. They are aware of the NK cells as I sent over a copy of the specialists report with everything on it. 

I will take a look later as doing catch up today and get my baby file out again! xxx thanks all and happy Sunday to you all! xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

thereismore - thought I may as well download the price list now and print it off/save it so I can look at it later or tomorrow and maybe email them for a catch up! xxx


----------



## thereismore

@olgakorbut I believe doing the tests are pretty straightforward and they can all be done on the same day. They do suggest you do the tests before you start treatment to have all the results before you decide on a course of action. 
How long you stay is going to be more dependent on availability of flights I think. 
Our post mortem results are FINALLY  in so just waiting on an appointment with Prof Q. Hoping she will also be prepared to oversee my next treatment. 
Genimed in Spain have also contacted me saying that they now treat up to age 55 subject to a few extra tests and a letter from your gynecologist stating that they will monitor you during the process.
Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## thereismore

Hey ladies, missing hearing from you all. How are you all getting on?
@LateBloom how are you doing?
@olgakorbut Repromedica have just changed some of the tests required, might be worth pushing them on what exactly is now needed, I know for me it was a massive reduction from previous requirements 
@Stacey10 what's happening with you? Any news?
I have a few more tests to get done then we can start making plans.
Post mortem results came back, everything was normal, which I guess is not a bad sign. At least now I'm under Prof Q's care for the next try. 
I think I've decided this is my last go at it.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## olgakorbut

Thereismore - thanks for this info about Repromedica really useful as I have heard nothing from them, but to be honest Ive been really busy in the house and with personal things. But I do need to start to pick this up as I am getting on a bit now and also I havent heard anything from them at all. I will email Giselle and ask for the new format for test and the cost and see what she says about me having tests and treatment at the same time, but have a feeling she will say I would have to go twice which I really dont want to do as its two trips to save for. Then again I dont even know if they will accept me and I have to get my embryos over from Reprofit to them too. I wish I was younger and had my own eggs which were good as I would just have new donor sperm which would mean I could have a surrogate - again probably couldn't afford that at all!!!

Hope you go ok with your other tests and its a brave step to decide this is your last go, I know it is definitely mine if I am able to go ahead anyway and now I need to find the money again as spent on the house to get it finished as hubby wont, do anything - long story and not going there again!

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Hey guys  
Not much happening here really regarding a transfer, we are all prisoners here on our island in the pacific, sounds luxurious but it isn’t, while the rest of the world shakes itself off  and gets moving again, we are literally stuck here. No travel in or out, borders closed until sometime next year, except if your an international student, then the government will allow you here from September, but as I said citizens of this damn country aren’t going anywhere 🤬 In the meantime one teeny good part of not being able to travel is that it’s given me some time to try and sort out this “fluid” I have which keeps on making my cycles cancelled, I’ve said since May last year that I thought it was blood, I’ve gone through 3 “specialists”, first two wouldn’t listen to me and finally the third one after getting me to do two mock cycles, one medicated and one nonmedicated, has finally come to this conclusion. I also had a video consult with a professor of women’s health in another state and went through what’s been happening, I gave him 3 scenarios of what I thought was going on and he agreed that he thinks I have two of those things. So he has given me some advice on how to move forward, and what actions I need to do, if this doesn’t work I’ll have to have an operation, I would have preferred this dr to do it as he is very experienced but drum roll.... not only are our external borders closed but our state borders are as well, which means we cannot travel to another state for anything and of course this dr doesn’t live in my state 🤬🤬 so everything seems to be ending up with dead ends, hopefully the first part of advice he has given me will work and there will be no need for an operation. I have given myself until the end of next year to get to a transfer, if not, that’s it for me, we will have to release our embryos and move on.


----------



## LateBloom

Hi ladies, 32 weeks today...still can't quite believe it. All going very well - baby kicking my bladder/kidneys/stomach like a WWF boxer!! Appointments with my consultant have been every 4 weeks but now every 2 weeks as he's said I'm on the home stretch. My 78 year old Dad bought me a buggy today...and my 76 year old Mum bought me a ton of babygros. Never ever thought we'd have these moments to share...still utterly surreal. Next scan appointment for this 52-year-old geriatric mother-to-be is Monday week when I'll be told my date for c-section. Who would have thought that I'd be so excited to get a date for major abdominal surgery??!!! To all of you lovely ladies making plans, keep the faith...it will happen when you least expect it, I'm living proof of that XX


----------



## thereismore

So good to hear from you all! I was starting to feel a little isolated here, not a topic you discuss with friends over dinner really is it. 
@olgakorbut you're very welcome. I think this will greatly ease issues. 
@Stacey10 how very frustrating with all these excessive border closures. It's good that you've finally found a doc you can trust though, at least that's a step closer than you had before. 
@LateBloom that is truly awesome news  I am so excited for you, all the amazing experiences awaiting you. Please let me know when you have a date for your section. It sounds as though your folks are having the time of their life preparing for this little miracle. Do you know what you're having?
Actually hearing that your pregnancy has continued with such great success has encouraged me to keep going, I was on the verge of just letting the whole thing go.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

@LateBloom  - awesome news to read and know xo


----------



## Prettybrowneyes

Hi guys returning to FF after a very long gap. Need to urgently get going again with treatment.  Small questionnaire please really keen to get your response🤗🤗🤗
Name of clinic 
Country 
Positivite pregnancy test yes / no 
Live birth yes/no
Frozen or fresh cycle 
Medication 
Hysteroscopy before treatment 
Scratch yes/no 
Any useful tips 

Thanks guys xxxxx


----------



## thereismore

Hey @Prettybrowneyes, welcome back.
We had our first ever experience of treatment about this time last year at URE Centro in Malaga, Spain. 
It was an adopted embryo, frozen cycle which resulted in a miscarriage at around 18 weeks. 
No hysteroskopy.
Very basic protocol of oestrogen and progesterone. 
No scratch or any other assistance. 
We're looking to do same again, but this time at Repromedica in Slovakia.
Would love to have gone back to same clinic but my age is now an issue there

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## LateBloom

@ thereismore I'm 35 weeks now 😱 C-section dates are either 29th Sep or 6th Oct if I can hang on that long!! Feeling full of energy one day, floored the next, and repeat...😁 Consultant very calm and happy with me and bubba - has agreed in theory to a gentle c-section where he helps the baby's head out but then stands back and lets it push its' own way out. I've watch incredible videos and it all seems very peaceful and serene. Of course, it could all go to pot if things don't turn out so relaxed - I'll try not to stress as no ones birth plan ever goes to plan!!!


----------



## LateBloom

@prettybrowneyes I've been 10 years on this journey, 9 rounds of fertility treatment, currently 35 weeks pregnant. 52 years old!!! I've been to many clinics but I'll guvecyou the info for this last clinic where I finally hit the jackpot!!!

Name of clinic - Crown IVF
Country - Northern Cyprus 
Positivite pregnancy test yes / no - YES!!!
Live birth yes/no - 3 weeks to go so I'm going to say YES!!!
Frozen or fresh cycle - Frozen: the clinic recommends frozen cycles as they feel that the emotional, hormonal and physical toll on a woman's body is much less with a frozen cycle, and their success rates for fresh/frozen are equal. I've heard many other clinics are also favouring frozen cycles as they have realised that the woman's body needs time to heal and repair from the huge surge of hormones necessary for stimulation, before transfer/implantation, and their success rates are self-evident.
Medication - Very low protocol: Clexane (blood thinner), Fematab (oestrogen), Vit D and B, Folic Acid in the lead up to transfer. The dreaded Prednisolone for only 5 days after transfer thank goodness. Prolutex (progesterone), Cyclogest (also progesterone), Clexane after transfer, along with Vit D, Folic & Aspirin.
Hysteroscopy before treatment - Yes: Crown IVF Clinic insist on this as they feel that most failed implantations are the result of not knowing what shape each woman's uterus is, and we are all completely different shapes!! I have a kink/tilt at the entrance to my uterus and several previous IVFs were traumatic because the various consultants couldn't get the catheter in successfully. At Crown IVF, the catheter slid in beautifully - the one and only time it was successful, and the only time that a clinic had insisted on a hysteroscopy. 
Scratch yes/no - No: had it done for previous unsuccessful IVFs but Crown don't believe that it is beneficial. I was thrilled as it isn't a pleasant experience. 
Any useful tips - Relax. Easier said than done, I know!!! I was so nervous at such a low medicated protocol compared to previous attempts; nervous at a frozen transfer rather than fresh; nervous at travelling to an unknown country/clinic/consultant... When I arrived in Cyprus, I was collected at the airport, transferred to a lovely hotel, collected the next morning and driven to the clinic which was located on the upper floor of a proper medical hospital, driven back to the hotel after the transfer, and to the airport the next day. I had a HUGE delicious buffet dinner the night before the transfer, washed down with a large glass of red wine, and felt totally cared for and listened to throughout the whole experience. The clinic co-ordinator, Jay, answered every one of my ridiculous questions with good grace, and was as thrilled as my closest friends when I told her that I was pregnant. I never felt like a cog in a very expensive fertility wheel as I had at other clinics closer to home. My fear of the unknown never materialised, and I relaxed into an unusual and interesting journey, the result of which is kicking me in the spleen as we speak!!!


----------



## Prettybrowneyes

@thereismore
@latebloom
Thank you both for responding. -appreciated slot.  @latebloom I can relate to your fertility journal. I no longer count the cost or the number of cycles that I've had in the 15yrs that I've been trying in the UK and abroad. I have never had a positive result from ivf but positive results trying naturally ending in mc. It's amazing to hear the success stories and be reminded that this is achievable and not to give up hope.   
@latebloom I will checkout Crown . I've not heard of the clinic


----------



## LateBloom

@prettybrowneyes Just in case you hadn't scrolled back through my previous posts, I had tried with both my own eggs, and with donor eggs and embryos. My success with Crown IVF was with donor eggs and I still have another 6 embryos on ice in Cyprus. 8 successfully fertilized embryos in total. Crown implanted 2 in January, at at 6 weeks I had a bleed which was probably one embryo not sticking. Luckily the second one did stick!!! Many years ago, I did get pregnant with my own eggs but had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks - I tried many more times with my own eggs. It wasn't an easy decision to switch to using donor eggs, but all the soul-searching and emotional trauma are now long-forgotten as I feel this little life kick inside me. I knew that I would pursue adoption if I couldn't get pregnant myself, and from that decision, I realised that using donor eggs was exactly the same as adopting a child - you simply grow the adopted child inside you!! Hope this helps X


----------



## miamiamo

LateBloom - according to the latest research, a mother (an egg recipient) also impacts the development of an embryo created from donor eggs, so using donor eggs is much more than only adopting a baby. Good luck


----------



## LateBloom

@miamiamo That's so very true, and thank you for reminding me - I had read some really fascinating reports about how donor embryos take on certain characteristics from their gestational mother...so amazing how that happens!!! I've had such an emotional rollercoaster to get to this point, and firmly believe that no matter how a child comes into your life, they are your child regardless of whether they are genetically linked to you or not. I'm not a religious person, but man do I feel blessed that this little life has chosen me as their mother. We are warrior women, each and every one of us, no matter where we might be on our journey. I wish each and every one of you all the luck in the world 💕


----------



## olgakorbut

HI All, not been on for a while and got an email alert so thought  i would do catch up and it was good to read everyones posts! Such a lot to catch up on really is!!

I havent made any progress with Repromedica, they've not been in touch at all to say they have even opened up though know they have - presume still are, but then again I have not been in touch myself, I guess it works two ways. My concern in my personal situation with my so called hubby which is not good one bit, and I have to have his signature if I go there they have told me, he may still do it knowing that I would like to try one last time with my last 2 embies!  

My other concern is that no matter how reprofit, who have offered to supply meds though Repromedica may want to do this, there is a high chance I could lose these too, that's if they accept me and can sort things as gone through the change, for me!!!  It may never happen anyway. I do want to ask about costs of letting them do all the tests not I have that info, but just scared i could well be wasting my money

the last thing - sorry I am rattling on! Is a very dear friend of mine who is 36 has offered to be a surrogate mother for me, which would be amazing and she is really up for it. i know the Reprofit allow it as my friend went there with someone who is a very very close friend of hers, and it worked and they now have a  10 year old daughter from this.  Not sure if it has to be your eggs and sperm or just one or the other, does anybody know please?? I was thinking of emailing Reprofit and Reprofmedica about this, but if anybody knows someone like me who has had a surrogate and I know they will need loads of tests, but if it works?!??!?! I dont care.  I would just rather spend on something that has a higher chance of working with my high killer cells

any info or thoughts very gratefully received, thanks so much all! Olgaxxxx


----------



## miamiamo

@olgakorbut - I can't help you with experience with the clinics, but I want to say that it's very kind of your friend to help you. I do wish you all the best on your journey. xx


----------



## LateBloom

Hi ladies, my little girl arrived on Tuesday last, all teeny tiny 3kg of her is perfect. I'm in a total love bubble. Please don't give up hope!!! It may have taken me 10 years, 9 rounds of fertility treatment, 60k in hard earned savings of every penny I earned, miscarriage, much heartache and soul-searching, and falling out with friends/family who thought I should have given up long ago...but the bundle sleeping in my arms, resting on my poor raw nipples is worth every second of the struggle. 52 years old and a first time Mum...never give up hope if you feel that this is meant to be!!! Natural, IVF, donor, surrogate, adoption, foster...I would have tried each and every one in my quest to become a Mum. I wish you all the luck and love in the world on your journey, warrior women one and all!!! XXX


----------



## Stacey10

Latebloom what a lovely update, congratulations on your wee girl, enjoy every moment


----------



## thereismore

@LateBloom aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!! That's amazing news, congratulations on your little girl 
Love hearing your success and encouragement

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetmother

@LateBloom  Big big congratulations!      !!!! What a beautiful love story with a perfect ending.


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations LateBloom, wonderful news!


----------



## miamiamo

@LateBloom - that's awesome news, well done ladies   A daughter of my friend was born 3050 kg a few years ago, she rules in the kindergarten now


----------



## scarletmac

Hi all, 

I have some positive news at last  that I hope is helpful for a few questions on clinics, etc. (despite my fears post implantation!)

@Olgarkorbut, really feel your journey and might be worth contacting clinic I found.  I had a BFP (although was very nervous as previous BFP with very high hCG turned out to be failed implantation), but my 6 wk scan showed a glorious heartbeat following first DE treatment at Procrear, Reus, Tarragona Spain.  Can't really recall how I found them but endless searching as I wanted a Spanish clinic to follow on from my first son who was conceived with DE through IVF Spain, Alicante who were amazing and so attentive.  After another 2 failed FET with IVF Spain from last 2 embryos I couldn't go back as by the time my last positive result turned negative at 6 wk scan I was 52.  Intersting to hear about Genimed too as I thought Procrear were one of the only clinics in Spain to take beyond 50.  They told me their work has proven that success is just as likely with DE over 50 as under 50 althugh I don't know if they have an upper limit but worth contacting perhaps.  In comparison to IVF Span, Procrear have been rather scant at times on communication and information but I think it is because they only have one international coordinator (Serenella), who is wonderful but busy HOWEVER the process has been successful so far so that's what matters!!! Serenella has been very attentive via Whats App but less so on email and with background info they have relatively lower international promotion than some clinics. Also lower one-to-one attention and less expensive clinic ambience but treatment was also cheaper.  The Director who actually did my implantation seems very highly recognised (Dr Mezzani) and is Chair of one of the national infertility groups/panels but personal touch was more distant compared with the treatment I got at IVF Spain.  Anyway I'm on my way and will stay positive for a full term outcome!

@Prettybrowneyes
Name of clinic - IVF Spain, Alicante (up to 51) with partner then Procrear, Reus (at 53) alone with DD
Country - both Spain
Positivite pregnancy test yes / no - IVF Spain 1) Yes 2) No 3) Yes then No then Procrear 4) Yes
Live birth yes/no - 1st try yes, hopeful for this time...
Frozen or fresh cycle - Fresh with first try, then frozen on 2nd 3rd and 4th: Procrear clinic did a DE cycle just for me seemingly but froze until I was ready to go few weeks later.  I say seemingly as this was DD and I saw no paperwork, only thier verbal on it. 
Medication - IVF Spain - Clexane daily, Oestrogen (Progynova oral 16mg daily), Utrogeston (800mg daily), Folic Acid. Prednisolone up to blood test, 75mg Aspirin.  At Procrear - Oestrogen patches x 2, Prolutex (injectable progesterone 25ml), Cyclogest (progesterone 800mg), Clexane daily, Feb-m (a vaginal probiotic for 2 wks post transfer), hi dose Vit D, Folic & Aspirin.
Hysteroscopy before treatment - Yes, think so for both clinics but may just have been catheter trial run with US scan? I also have a tilted uterus and both clinics commented on use of catheter type.
Scratch yes/no - Yes, both clinics and biopsy at same time.
Any useful tips - Agree trying hard to stay calm and relax into it is important.  I did a lot of meditation this time round (a new life skill learned) and had accupuncture on all attempts as I felt it was good for my state of mind.  I believe it all helped me.  
Every good wish and lots of compassionate love to you all.  We are amazing women who have a lot of love to give children but can get heavily judged by those who have not been in our shoes.  I have had a lot of negativity from some of my own family, from my partner and partner's family on my age yet delays were largely caused by partner's indecision and delay throughout all treatments ( ) resulting in me going it alone now but staying strong and positive and focused is vital.  This is our life not theirs.   
@LateBloom - huge congratulations on your daughter!!! Wonderful news. x


----------



## thereismore

@scarletmac loving the bfp, congratulations! It's so good to hear positive outcomes.
Thanks for all the info, very detailed

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## olgakorbut

Congrats Latebloom, wonderful news to see! 
Scarletmac congrats on BFP

Sorry not been on here ladies things at home have gone from bad to worse, I live in a house with a so called husband who hasnt really been fo 2-3 years now, and then he leaves me a letter asking me to leave - no chance! then he asks me to move out for Xmas so his mum can come for the week - no chance, my parents are due here this year so he can go to his mums. I've had mental abuse and at one point physical. Im under a charity called osa who deal with mental and more physical abuse which I have had in the past and feel comfy saying to you all on here, gang rape and bullying and more

I started to look at fostering as befoe he went to weymouth to his mums caravan where she was I said dont text or ring unless you want to try to sort us and he did it, but then said and wait for it, he only rang because he knew I was drinking. I cant and dont drink I have a gastric issue and would end up in hospital. I asked him about my birthday card as said to my wife- said cause I was down and we were in lockdown, my response uyou still do not do that to someone!

So Ive said I want to take over payments on my car and the insurance which will sort next week, as last week very ill through everything.  Ive said if he doesnt want to be with me he has to leave not me and leave the dogs - my babies, no I pay the mortgage etc. So I have to find a way, cause dont work on PIP to buy him out if I can, god knows how. seeing parents next week and looking at putting all pensions into one pot and taking some out.

So it looks like my journey is over unless I can get him out of the house so I can look at fostering as they are keen to talk to me because of my background in it and are desparate for foster carers and I know I would be amazing at it!  I have a lovely house which Ive ploughed money into not him, so he's not having it, and a big garden for kids. So fingers crossed, but at the moment Im in a very very difficult situation indeed and darent get into any arguments not that we do much as I dont know what he will be like.  Looks like my journey is at an end unless I meet some lovely man who will treat me as i deserve to be, so been very down to say the least and at times worse but wont go there!

so to post such a negative message when there are some amazing ones, worse thing have a friend who said she would be a surrogate for me, but he didnt do his sperm with my embryos left, if he had it would be ok but I will email clinic to see what they say.  Heartbreaking for me at the moment to say the least, thats putting it mildly.  But lovely to see positive posts and I will keep my eye on you all!  Thanks for listening Kathy aka Olga xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetmother

@ Olgakorbut. Sorry don’t really know what to say at the moment but I feel your heart break  . 
Fertility journey in itself is draining in every aspect and having to deal with other extras.. .. is so overpowering. You sound very strong. Good you are able to sort the house and have abit of finances that covers you. Good to also hear you are getting support from some charities too...you are not alone. 

Saying it out here must have been a relief , so please don’t bottle things up. I hope   things settle down and work out as you want it.

Hang on!

Sending more emoji hugs   And some fairy bubbles


----------



## scarletmac

Dear Olgakorbut,

Congratulations on your incredible strength and ability to talk through your awful circumstances. Please make sure after the last episode you don't permit your now ex- to waste a single more day of your precious future.  Stay safe but keep the distance.  AND... don't ever give up!  I am close to separating I believe and my current BFP was a double donation so you don't always need a man (although a kind, loving one is always a big advantage I expect although don't have experience of this alas).  After my/our gorgeous son was born in 2017 from the first IVF (which I had to fight tooth and nail for with my partner for over 3 years due to him feeling 'too old' and having 2 teenage sons) and the two failed attempts in late 2018, also fought so hard for, my partner wouldn't consent to a last try nor does he support what I'm doing.  I arrnaged and paid for 5 or 6 sessions of joint specialist counselling to see oif one or both of us could change our view but I think this was too late or pointless as we both have deep, fixed views.  Eventually I had to go forward alone as having lost so many years (at my age!!) it was now or never for a last try.  He said for me to go it alone but didn't want me and my son to move out.  He doesn't even know it's a BFP and although he knew the basics of my last IVF journey and agreed we stay in the house and "see" what happens, he didn't ask how I got on when I arrived hme nor has asked once of my wellbeing since.  I expect he is afraid to know!  
I also thought looked into fostering and adoption but without my partner's willingness this has been a dead end so a DD was the simplest, however I would still consider fostering once I am established on my own.  You have the passion so you will be an amazing mother, foster or donor ecipient. GOOD LUCK and stay strong. x


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All 

Sorry for the delay in responding to your posts scarletmac and sweetmother.  Unfortunately I dont have the finances to buy him out but am hoping to see my parents next week to see if they can help though I am looking to amalgamate pensions into one pot very soon and take some out and take over payments for my car and the insurance so he has no control over that at least!  He has never ever bothered to try anything to help us, he gave up long before I did, I kept trying he never made an effort!  When I was away last year in rehab, though not drinking at all, I chose to go still for coping mechanisms and to make sure I was healthy he was not interested at all, everyone said when he visited it was only to bring my parnets to see me he really didnt want to be there and didnt bother with me before or after!

I cant go it along Bratislava who I am in contact with have said he has to give permission and not sure he would or maybe he would be I know full well there is a very strong chance, that it would fail again due to my high killer cells. So fostering etc is my only option I believe though I have been offered by someone to be a surrogate as said so will write to reprofit to see what they say.  But at the moment I am thinking is it the right thing to do with the situation at home and yes thank god for Rosa who are due to ring me today, couldnt speak last week as so ill with stress gastric kicked off big time though got my patch on trialling and within 24 hours it stopped!! I was that down and upset that I had a car crash too, luckily only on my drive straight into the fence so the car has had to go to be mended, back next Monday but one smashed up fence for the neighbour and he had me on the drive balling eyes out saying sorry, felt a right idiot! x

scarlet mac I feel for you not sure where you live at all but if close to me would happily support you in person.  If you cant speak to him I would wait until you get to a certain stage and then leave him a note saying that you are pg - he sounds like my so called hubby they dont talk to you unless it is all about them and on their terms and what they want to say and knickers to you! Not sure if you are living in separate rooms like we are and have for a long time, if so I feel you would be better off on your own. I am like you too I cant foster at the moment as he is in the same house and unless I can buy him out I have not hope and would have to sell my home and the doggies, which breaks my heart the amount of work and money I have put into it.  

I am doing my best to stay strong but more recently got quite suicidal, though dont think I would have the guts to do anything and wouldnt, I have tried in the past but only as a cry for help! 

Sweetmother thank you so much for your kind words they mean a lot and yes it was a relief to get it out on here. I didnt want to lie to you all, and make out that my journey was going swimmingly and things were progressing any longer, so I had to say what was happening and I hope nobody minds that I did. As said its nice to see some happy stories. I feel though at 57 now my time has run out so fostering would be the only thing, they even got in touch with me in the last week after me contacting them so that is really upsetting me.  I must reply and say it is on hold currently for personal reasons and leave it at that.  

Thanks so much both I am doing my best to stay strong I really am, but very difficult when you live with someone that if you mention anything they met get nasty!  So I just dont, he's said nothing since the last episode but I know for one I will not move out at Xmas for a week so his mum can come here, no chance!  I did all the deco in the house I think its because he feels its his house and he will stay here with the dogs and I can move out, well Ive told him straight I wont give permission to sell and nor will I move out and others have told me, including Rosa not to move out under any circumstances.  

Thanks all xxxx


----------



## Sasha2016

Hello Ladies

I was wondering whether anyone knows whether Team Miracle - Dr Firdevs - is good with 50+ women? North Cyprus is really my last chance due to age, but I haven’t seen any recent posts about her from over 50’s, despite her good reputation. I am also looking at the other Cyprus Team Miracle where Dr Vedat used to be, but don’t know any of the medical team there. Nicole is the co-ordinator there and is helpful. The choice is really between those 2 clinics in N Cyprus. If anyone has any thoughts on this, I would be very grateful. Many thanks, Sasha.


----------



## LateBloom

Hi @Sasha2016,

Have you checked out Crown IVF in Famagusta, N Cyprus? The co-ordinator there is Jay - I found her super helpful, and my whole experience was stressfree and resulted in my little miss currently feeding on my chest (after 10 years and 9 rounds of fertility treatment in 5 different clinics/countries and finding success with Crown at the age of 52!!). I have only giod memories of my experience with them. Do message me if you'd like any more details X


----------



## Sasha2016

Thanks LateBloom, I spoke with a Co-ordinator from Dunya clinic today and she was helpful. Phoned me immediately and we spoke at length. Dunya is quite expensive though, so I will look into Crown and try to talk to Jay. Congratulations on your little one. Thanks, Sasha.


----------



## Sasha2016

Hi LateBloom, 
I finally heard back from Crown IVF, although not from Jay as I requested, but from someone called Asena. Did you come across them when you were there? I’ve asked if Jay is still there but am not getting any response which is disappointing.  As I’m in my 50’s, I’d rather go with Jay who seems to have direct experience of working with women in their 50s.


----------



## miamiamo

@Sasha2016 - in case of international emails, your emails or their answers might go into spam or be blocked by providers cos of various reasons. That might mean they did not receive your email, or you did not receive theirs. It happened to me with various clinics and brands a few times in the past, and I sent a few emails, then I called them, they promised to send the offer I never got. But when they sent on my another email I always got, so she said true, that she had sent but I did not receive it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Hello. I am in Canada and haven't had a period in over a year. I am lucky to have a son who is almost 11 but would really like to have another child. I know I will have to use donor egg/embryo. I am also single mom by choice. Things are very expensive for this here. Even the US is very expensive. Obviously I don't have a lot of time to work with. I am not sure where to go or if this even still possible. I believe I would need hormones to bring my period back, for a few months, and then I can move ahead? I am feeling lost and wishing I had done this sooner. With the covid pandemic, everything is even more confusing. Is this possible? I am only 45, only  somedays I feel like I am 20 and some I know I am older. Given I am menopausal I thought this might be the place to get some information. Sorry this is a bit all over the place. I dont really know where to start.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Hi hdroife 

Personally, I would have a skype consultation with Penny in Serum, Athens Greece. If flights are easier to access. Serum is well known for dealing with ladies over 40 with issues. They dont release success statistics at all, but a lot of mature ladies use them. 

I have used them personally. For me, I had a lot wrong (and for a long time unknown) but once the issues were found and dealt with I went back for my 4th and 5th cycle with Serum  1st produced a negative, 2and a chemical pregnancy, 3rd, mmc,  4th negative and 5th produced my 21month old currently trying not to nap on my knee. And failing. I was 46 when I had him. For what it's worth, even if I hadnt have been successful, I would still highly recommend Serum. They care for you as a person and arent in the business to simply take your money from you.

Fresh double donor is €6000 but you need a further €1000 for the chance to freeze any. Embryo adoption is €3000. Meds and bloods usually around €200. But Penny would be able to advise you better. From memory, you fill in an online medical form and then the skype consult is free. 

Good luck x


----------



## Stacey10

Hi, 
There are plenty of countries/clinic that will treat you considering your “only” 45. Greece treats to 50, Spain is around 50-52 depending on which clinic you go to and north Cyprus happily treat until 55-56 then you need to get permission From their health ministry which is usually granted. So although you may feel time isn’t on your side you still have at least 5 years where it will be easy for you to acces either double donation or some clinics do embryo adoption.
It’s all very straight forward, depending on if you choose to do a fresh cycle, where you would Usually take a down regulation injection to sync you with the donor, which you most likely wouldn’t need to do as your not having natural periods, and then take estrogen and progesterone. If you do a frozen cycle with pre-made  embryos you Just take estrogen and progesterone. Each clinic has different protocols and may add medications.
So really the biggest decision is which country you want to go to, then choosing a clinic, then deciding if you want to do double donor or donated/adopted embryos.


----------



## millie13

Hi ladies (and my good friend Stacey) si after a difficult transfer and the threat of putting me under a general anaesthetic I finally had my final fet transferred yestersay in Bratislava. I don't feel very confident as the transfer was very painful and took almost an hour.

So I really need to throw everything at this next one and would like advice and recommendations if you dont mind. 

I am 53 so restricted to cyprus and poss usa.  I want frozen embies and poss somewhere that can offer light sedation and have experience dealing with tricky cervix's lol.

Thanks xx


----------



## Stacey10

Millie I think one of the laddies post a page or two back about a clinic in Spain that would do transfers to 53 I think and I think she said they do donor embryos as well, might pay to look back a couple of pages and see if you can find it.


----------



## miamiamo

Millie, they have listed countries with age restrictions: https://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.com/ivf-clinics-abroad/ivf-over-50-is-ivf-abroad-an-option/ Hope this helps


----------



## millie13

Thankyou i wikl take a look, 5dpt and bfn i know its early but im not holding much hope xx


----------



## teddy7

Millie if you go to Cyprus next time you could ask for IV sedation at transfer,  they did this for me.  It is a little bit extra but not much in the grand scheme of things 😀. You come round quite quickly afterwards but feel nothing at transfer  and don’t need a full bladder.


----------



## millie13

Hi Teddy


Thanks for this, I was considering Dogus? Have you dobe the same thing xx


----------



## teddy7

Hi. Yes I had this at Dogus, also at Reprofit (think most overseas clinics will do this if you request in advance) xx


----------



## millie13

I was fine when i had mt daughter 5 years ago at reprofit, it took 10 minutes, i think its age related lol. Have just messaged Andri at dogus.

Thanks xx


----------



## teddy7

Perhaps if you have had a few failed cycles you might want to check for any causes for implantation failure before trying again but see what Andri says.


----------



## thereismore

Finally set a date for transfer for mid Jan. Feeling optimistic 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## miamiamo

awesome news


----------



## millie13

Great news, what clinic are you with?


Xx


----------



## thereismore

@miamiamo thanks!
@millie13 I'm going to Repromedica

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## millie13

Good luck  I didnt have any luck there unfortunately.

What spanish clinic did you go to?

Xx


----------



## thereismore

@millie13 I'm sorry to hear you didn't have success there.
I went to URE Centro in Malaga. They were amazing and I would love to have gone back to them, but they only do up to 49. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## millie13

Thereismore thanks, cant fault the clinic I had 3 difficult transfers and im sure that didnt help things. 

Im goung hopefully to Manzanera clinic is Northern Spain, they wil do a mock transfer a couple o of months before.

X


----------



## Ellis97

Hi Ladies, I’m back at the grand old age of 48  
Quick backstory, I had 3 healthy children followed by a late loss at 44. I couldn’t get pregnant again so we had IVF with DE at Reprofit when I was 46.  We were so lucky to end up with a beautiful healthy daughter after the first attempt. She is now 16 months and we never dreamt another one would even be a possibility due to my age. However, Reprofit have thrown us a curveball and said we can have our 3 healthy Frosties sent to Slovakia as they will transfer after 49 unlike Reprofit.  So we will have them shipped and consider a transfer later,. I can’t believe this is even a consideration, I think we must be insane.... but just wondering if anyone has had a pregnancy at 48 or over and how it went?  I’m still not sure...  

Millie:  You’re still here!  How’s things?  I think you’d just had a failed transfer when I was last on here? Xx


----------



## Stacey10

I had a healthy pregnancy and gave birth a week before turning 50, I wouldn’t let the age thing bother you one bit, imop there isn’t any difference between 48-50-55 really as long as your in good health, it really is just a number and I honestly can’t understand why it’s ok to transfer at 49+364 days and then once you hit the big 50 all of a sudden it isn’t, like that’s a magic number lol. I went to zlin and they’re even worse with their age now, dropped it down to 49, it used to be 49 + 364 so I was lucky I just got in before they did the change. Another lady who cycled at zlin had her embryos transferred to Iscare From zlin and she had a chemical and a bfn, she said the clinic wasn’t as friendly as zlin and they wernt interested in letting her do the same protocol either. Anyway Millie has had a transfer there, so she will be able to let you know exactly what the clinic is like


----------



## millie13

Ellis97  ts good to see you again.  I had my daughter when I was 49 and the pregnancy went very smoothly ish lol but I would do it again in a heartbeat.  With regards to Iscare, I was expecting it to be the same as Reprofit which was a very enjoyable experience.  Iscare in my opinion were very much in the darker ages and very basic, but.... if the embies were made at reprofit then I wouldnt be worried, just remember they aren#t as personable as Reprofit, you don't get to see your embie before it goes in, and if you are very lucky you may quickly get a pic. 


Go for it, Im going again to Spain after 3 failed transfers in Bratislava with Repromedica.  If you need any help re hotels and flights etc, me and Stacey can help.


xx


----------



## miamiamo

Ellis97- I can't help with personal experiences but I know a lady who, after 10 years of treatment and 10 IVFs, got pregnant at 49, and her husband was 55 then. Their boy, who is a teenager now, is a very clever and healty young man.


----------



## Ellis97

Thank you ladies for your replies, very helpful. 

Stacey: Wow congratulations on a successful pregnancy at virtually 50! That was lucky you just got in there. 
I think the thing that scares me most is the cancer risk with the high levels of estrogen, that and the risk of a heart attack 🙈. It’s a dead cert I’ll get diabetes as I had it with my last 3 pregnancies and it was worse each time. I’m now prediabetic (yet not overweight or with any diabetic relatives!) so another pregnancy could throw me into being a full blown diabetic.  There’s so much to consider but Reprofit were so tempting reminding me we have 3 ‘lovely embryos’.  Why did I wait til my late forties to get seriously broody    I suppose it’s like you say, age is just a number... my friend went through the menopause at 35, yet here I am with regular periods at 48/knocking on 49. Thanks for the info, and you’ve given me hope it can be done! 

Millie:  Wow congrats to you too for a healthy pregnancy at 49! I love how you’re still going for it 4 years on.. really hope Spain brings success for you. 
Is Iscare the Slovakia clinic?  I don’t mind about it being basic tbh, we were in and out at Reprofit with the Dr making us feel he was in a hurry. As long as they put the embryo in the right place    As you said the embryos were from Reprofit, also the batch we had our daughter from so gives me a little optimism. 
Omg I can’t believe I’m even considering this, it’s madness isn’t it   .  

Miamiamo:  Thank you for sharing that encouraging story, how lovely for her. It’s amazing what they can do isn’t it


----------



## thereismore

So I've had a bit of a blow today.  The endometrial thickness scan showed there are several transonic areas and some increased vascularity (whatever that means - if any of you can shine a  light, that would be fab as Google has proven unhelpful   ).  Also the lining is too thick at 16mm.  Based on all this the clinic has cancelled my transfer.
They have suggested I see a gynae, so now I'm trying to get a referral.  They have not indicated whether this is a problem that heralds the end of the road for me, or something that simply needs to be dealt with for now.

I've only been taking Progynova so far, so I guess I simply stop taking it for now?


----------



## Stacey10

Hi thereismore, sorry you have this hurdle, you need to take progesterone for a minimum of 9 days to induce a bleed otherwise your lining won’t shed, good idea as clinic have said to go in and see a gyne, maybe a hysteroscopy will be done to check the your lining. Good luck.
I managed to have my resection of the internal csection scar, I had a 15mm fault in the scar so that surgery apparently went well, so at least that has been taken care of, our countries borders are still shut so no travel still for the foreseeable future


----------



## thereismore

@Stacey10  glad your surgery went well. Thanks for the info on the progesterone, I started taking that last night. 
I managed to speak to my GP today to get a referral to a gynaecologist. Hopefully that won't take too long. 
We're in full lock down again until mid Feb.
Hopefully this will all be over soon

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## msusanm

Hello, I am 51 years and will be 52 in May. Can anyone recommend clinics in the UK that treat my age for double donation, or embryo donation. Look forward  to hearing any good news on this front! Thank you.


----------



## thereismore

@msusanm I think Care fertility do, I'm not sure. They have clinics across the UK that seem to operate independently 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anenome

Hi

I believe London Women's Clnic (London Egg Bank) treat up to age 55.

https://www.londoneggbank.com/recipients/using-donor-eggs-faqs/

A


----------



## miamiamo

They (https://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.com/ivf-clinics-abroad/ivf-over-50-is-ivf-abroad-an-option/) say IVF clinics usually mention the age on their website.


----------



## boggins

London womans clinic. Is highly recommended


----------



## millie13

Boggins  which one Harley Street?  I am loooking at Care Manchester and London womens london.  I have a consult in Spain in April but starting to really doubt having to travel and isolate.


xx


----------



## boggins

Its the
london woman's clinc.
113 115 Harley street


----------



## boggins

It very near the underground stations. And cery quite in terms of people around the area at the moment


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I have been an inconsistent poster here over the years. I changed my handle once and scrubbed some old posts so I didn't have to see what I had posted about old failures. You know how it is?

We are in Australia. We have been working on moving to surrogacy for a few years. We were close to signing up last year with a clinic in the Ukraine when everything changed thanks to COVID. My husband was booked to fly over and check things out and so on, but all had to be cancelled.

Eventually, we were able to start things thanks to the clinic's medical courier being allowed into Australia. In December our first DE ET to a SM took place and on Christmas Morning we received work of our BFN.

After various delays and setbacks we moved towards another ET, but with very low expectations. Last week - a few days ahead of schedule we received word of our BFP! While it is early days and we are being very cautious, we have decided we have to talk about this as if all goes well we have to get used to things! 15 years in the making!

Wow!

Anyway...hello everyone!


----------



## Stacey10

Hey dream baby that’s awesome news, I’m also from Australia and have had to put my plans on going to Bratislava on hold also, we have 4 frosties waiting, but as another year has past I’m not sure if we will get to use them now. Anyhow, enjoy your bfp, !


----------



## miamiamo

dreambaby - awesome news, congrats! A happy end of the journey that sometimes takes longer that should be. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Flower72

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I am currently doing DEIVF at Czech Republic and  I am about to reach the age limit there. I am exploring my options to continue my journey. I am in the US. 

Dreambaby, Congratulations on your BFP! Hope your dream comes true. We have been trying for over 13 years.  Did you move your embryos from Ukraine to Australia? Can you please tell me which courier company you used? 

Stacey---Hello to see you here


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi Everyone!

I have been a lurker and inconsistent poster here over the years.  Infact, I think I’m one of the oldest on this forum, everyone seems to have moved on since I joined back in 2012 (or is it 2011).  I apologize ahead if this turns out to be a long post and if it’s distressing to some people, I just feel this forum has supported me so much over the years and having been reading others’ post (happy ending or otherwise), it seems right that I share my experience and maybe it will give a tiny bit of hope / encouragement to someone.    

In Sep 2020, we had got 5 good graded blastocysts embryos (out of 10 fertilized eggs) using husband’s sperm and 21 year old (proven) egg donor at a clinic in Athens.  We transferred 2 embryos (fresh) but resulted in a BFN and I thought, o well there’s 3 more left.  Two months ago (Feb 2021), I had a 2nd transfer of 2 embryos.  Dear friends, after 13 long, tortuous and hard years of trying to conceive (of which 10 years been involved in IF treatments) and interrupted by health issues 4 years ago, I finally got a BFP on 8th March.  This was my 7th embryo transfer (2nd donor egg), I was so relieved and happy but also with feet firmly on the ground about it (being practicable and self-preservation, I suppose).  No dears, it’s wasn’t my happy ending (but I’ll be back for this!!!).  My happiness was short-lived as although my hcg started well (461) at 14DP5DT, it was increasing slowly and not doubling as it should and by the 7 weeks scan, there was only a 6mm gestational sac, no yolk sac and fetal heartbeat.  Repeat scan at 8 weeks showed only the sac had grown by 3mm and hcg still increasing (now at 4200) was diagnosed as blighted ovum.  I didn’t bleed throughout but been having cramps (since before embryo transfer and afterwards). After stopping the meds, I eventually started bleeding on Easter Sunday (and ended up in A&E) due to horrific pains and had to be given the strongest dose of codeine and eventually passed the gestational sac (sorry, TMI)!  Such a sad day, it was.  

In case, this may help someone, prior to this cycle I did some changes (ERA & EMMA tests - showed I needed 6.5days of progesterone and increased dosage – 2*400mg cyclogest + lubion; clexane, aspirin, 2 months prostap to shrink adenomyosis, endoscratch, assisted hatching and embryo glue, checked thyroid before transfer, high dose Vit D and C, 2-3 brazil nuts daily, feet in socks and on hot water bottle).  These obviously worked as my womb co-operated this time, implanted my 2 embryos and I got pregnant for the first time in a long time.  It seems the issue is with the embryos/ fetus as studies suggests that blighted ovum are generally caused by chromosomal abnormalities in the fetus which stops it from growing… due to egg and sperm issues.  BTW - DH’s sperm is quite good (confirmed via DNA fragmentation, sperm analysis and we always get 95-100% egg fertilization even with my old dodgy eggs back then).  I asked the fertility consultant about the egg donor, he says she’s proven, and recipients have had 2 babies using her eggs.  

Questions!!! 
1. Do I transfer my one and only remaining embryo using the same protocol and pray that this will be my take-home baby? That this episode was purely bad luck, non-viable embryos? This is what the consultant suggested.  I’ve only transferred a single embryo once (my 1st ivf/ NHS cycle years ago), so will be strange! 
2. Or do I consult Dr Gorgy to check for any underlying immune issues (although I’ve had the uNK biopsy and test with Prof Quenby but this was back in 2015 & 2016 and my uNK cells were normal.  Is it worth the expense for immunes?  
3. Or should I just do a fresh transfer using a different donor and do PGD/PGS on the resulting embryos to know viability before transfer?  

I need to act fast as I will be 50 years come July next year and will not be treated by the Greek clinics and may have to look for clinics outside Europe which I find daunting.  Although, I’ve contacted Dunya in Cyprus, just in case.  

Ladies, as much as this is to solicit for your thoughts on my questions, it’s also an avenue for me to pour out all the built up emotions of last month (my pregnancy via hcg was confirmed exactly 1 month ago today), maybe that’s why I’ve felt strongly to talk about it to someone (me and hubby never tell anyone about our treatment cycles as we don’t want to jinx anything and don’t have to explain the outcomes to anyone).  Although, this wasn’t not my happy ending but I take some comfort in that I got pregnant for the first time in many years and boy I did love the pregnancy symptoms even the bitter metallic yucky taste in mouth and I crave to have these back again, soon.  

Thanks all for reading and I wish everyone good luck, success and much happiness in whatever stage you are and for those of you who here to provide your knowledgeable insight (shout out to Stacey10).  

Watch this space, I’ll be back to share my good news next time, very soon. 

Warmest wishes xx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi Davidaa11, yes I’ve “seen” you around the forum over the years,   Think we have even done a couple of pm’s waaay back lol, I’ve been on here for what seems like ages as well  
🙂 first off congratulations of finally getting your bfp, that’s a huge hurdle to get over, and sadly as you have just experienced it’s not the only one once you do get that elusive bfp (hugs) 
I had four embryos from my clinic in czech, two implanted each time, first resulted in twins and the second resulted in a baby and a blighted ovum. All embryos “looked” perfect on day 5-6 and the last two, once thawed also looked great, so out of 3 one of them was wonky. 10 eggs in total, so out of 10 Eggs in the end 3 were healthy embryos. 
Everyone has wonky eggs, no matter what their age, just the amount increases with age, although some ladies, even young ones do have more genetically abnormal eggs than what would be expected, and I have seen this with donor eggs as well on this forum over time. 
You do see the odd lady on here doing a cycle where none make it to day 5 or they have the embryos genetically tested and none are “normal” so those donors can no longer be used etc.
So, now getting back to your question, I would transfer the last embryo, just to get a transfer in, and considering you may have found the right protocol, especially with the progesterone, you can always have another fresh cycle underway and have those embryos tested and your ready to go if the transfer doesn’t work, you can go straight into another one. 
You do have the option of transferring your embryos to Slovakia to use if you age out in Greece, they do not officially have an age limit, the clinic I’m dealing with doesn’t, some of them treat up until 52, so you do have options, plenty of ladies who cycled in the Czech Republic had to do this when they lowered their age limit there to 49 from previously 49+364, it caught a lot of ladies out.


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi Stacey, thanks for your thoughts, always spot-on!  It does makes sense to have a fresh cycle underway as a just in case, and if I have to, I'll be doing genetic testing on the embryos.  I had naively believed that my old egg issues are over since I used a young, proven donor!  
Good to know about being able to transfer embryos to Slovakia for transfer only if caught out by age in Greece.  Although, I'm leaning more toward Cyprus for a fresh cycle if needed as they treat until 55 years (I pray I wouldn't be needing treatment to that age!), and they have my choice of donors (me and hubby are both Black British but I'm very light skinned).  

Thanks ever so much xx


----------



## miamiamo

Flower72 - From what I have read due to COVID some clinics are considering changing age limits, I do not remember the source where I came across  info. But it reffers to European clinics.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Stacey! Thank you for the kind words! Great to hear from another Aussie too! COVID has been just an extra obstacle to get around in this whole infertility stakes, hasn't it? From the looks of your signature, you've had great success. Congratulations!

Neither of us had children from previous relationships and the road to overseas surrogacy has been a long and difficult one. *If* we make it all the way, and our long-awaited baby arrives, I am sure we will forget all the heartache. But until then, it is going to be a cautious time preparing for dropping everything and going to spend 3 or so months in Kyiv (during their winter!)

It's early days yet, but hopefully each week will bring us closer to success.

Thanks Miamiamo! We are still in shock, but are staying cautiously optimistic! It's funny to think just how loooooooonnnnng we have been trying to have a family. I don't think we will believe it until we have Bubs in our arms. I guess it is the same for all IVFers.

DB x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Flower72!

I hear you regarding age limits. I have experienced various ones through a decade and a half of infertility treatments. After all these years, I have started to feel less 'old' (even though I am REALLY old to be a 1st time mother!) as the IVF clinics put such emphasis on my age, even right at the very beginning. I feel it aged me prematurely for a time. EVERYTHING...I mean EVERYTHING kept coming back to my age. Gee, it was a pain!

To answer your question about international couriers. Australia and the Ukraine are a LONG way from each other. We only have one DE embie left from our Australian IVF attempts. Even if we had wanted to, we could not transport that embryo out of our home state. Now I can't remember if that is because of our intended use being international surrogacy, or because the embryo was from a donor egg, but local legislation would not allow it. We are now looking to donate that embie for adoption.

The genetic material we had couriered internationally was my husband's sperm. That was extremely difficult to arrange and delayed for quite a while due to our home state being 'locked down' for much of 2020 because of Covid. The courier was arranged via our clinic and was sent to Australia to collect on behalf of numerous clients of our Ukrainian clinic.

I guess sending sperm overseas is easier than embryos?

DB x


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Davidaa!

I just wanted to send you virtual support over the loss of your BFP through blighted ovuum.

It is such a kicker to finally get that positive, only to be blind-sided. I truly believe the constant recommendations made by the specialists to older gals that we MUST use DEs really sets us up for whole other disappointments thanks to the conditioning that they will be the magic solution. Having gone through many progressions within infertility treatments to get to the DE stage is quite an experience. To get there and have your dreams shattered again is extremely tough, so I do commiserate with you, but at the same time I want to acknowledge your perseverance and tenacity for dusting yourself off and making new plans.

I had 2 x DE BFPs and losses (no suggestion of blighted ovuum!) but am now - after more years of planning, waiting & hoping - now contemplating that we might yet be successful - thanks to the BFP by our surrogate mother in the Ukraine. Never did we expect to be here, especially after those DE BFP losses. I say this as encouragement for you now.

Best wishes for whichever cycle you decide to do.

DB x


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi Dreambaby, thanks for your kind words.  Congratulations on your BFP and I pray it all goes well and that you are soon holding your bundle of joy.

Hello to All!


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi All,
Has anyone been to Dunya IVF, Cyprus recently? I've been speaking with one of the patient coordinators and I'm not getting as clear information of the steps involved (egg donor ivf) as I'll like. If anyone has recently been to this clinic, can you please share with me the process involved and if possibly the coordinator you were involved with. I don't mind PM if you prefer that. 

Many thanks


----------



## LisaO

Hello Ladies,

I wanted to say hi... it's been around 5 years since I last posted. Eek!

I'll have a read through the most recent posts to familiarise myself with you all 

We have a 4 year old (almost 5) daughter from donor egg ivf in South Africa in 2015.

But we'd like to give her a sibling so are exploring Ukraine (Isida and Intersono) as they treat women over 50, the donor is anonymous and you can see childhood photos of the donor too.

It'd be lovely to hear stories from over 50 ladies who are undergoing / exploring donor egg ivf too. 'Very happy to receive advice / recommendations for UK / Ireland / European clinics offering donor egg ivf to over 50's (must have anonymous donors and childhood photos a plus).

Happy Saturday ladies! 

Lisa


----------



## miamiamo

Hi, congrats on your decision to start the journey. Both IVF clinics you mentioned are known in Ukraine and have positive reviews from their users, but if you are considering undergoing somewhere else, I can recommend my clinic in Gdansk, Poland. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I spoke too soon.

After having our hopes start to believe this might actually be possible, our first surrogacy pregnancy (2nd ET) failed at 11 wks.

Prior to the slow move to international surrogacy, we did 15 ivf cycles here in Australia. It was only after using DE that we had any success, 2 x pregnancies ended with m/c.

We are quite devastated. This news is almost 24 hrs old. We have been working on IVF since 2007. I once knew many others who were also doing IVF. I am, however, the only person I know of personally who has failed ultimately. Only a few people know of our surrogacy attempts. Today has been hard, as there has been no one to comfort us. It is such a lonely endeavour.

Our ages are getting up there now. We are waaay past 50. Hubby is convinced that his _old_ sperm is the cause of this. Certainly, our overseas clinic would not allow us onto their ‘baby guarantee’ programme. We’ve always been willing to go on trying, but I fear that we are destined to be _those_ people: the ones that could not make this work. I worry another failure would finally break us.

Like DEs before, I think I believed surrogacy would be the answer. But it is not. Nothing is guaranteed. All the effort, time, hope and money just won’t make this happen.

Apologies for the gloomy post. I have no where else to express any of this.

DB x


----------



## Stacey10

Ahhh Dreambaby I’m so sorry to read your update, in the scheme of things I don’t think your d/h is too old for some good quality sperm to still be available, lots of clinics do sperm sorting like MACs I think it’s called, we used that, basically magnetic a perm sorting, the deformed sperm get sucked to the side and allow the normal sperm to swim through, so it doesn’t just rely on visual sperm sorting and choosing. i can’t remember if you have any remaining embryos that you can use, but I hope you can find the strength to try again, if that’s what the both of you decide to do.


----------



## Babiblue

Hi All, I hope you do not mind me introduce myself.
Will be reading all the previous posts once I have this one out of the way.
I am 51, himself 49. Started this journey about 14years ago. 
4 clinics and one of them aboard, 8ivf cycles, number of fets with own eggs and hubby sperm. Got pregnant naturally 1 and mc at 7weeks and a few missed miscarriages along the way. I think was pregnant a good few times but no baby. 
One cycle with donor egg(5 blasto) twins to 1day off 7weeks and nothing after. 
Never been pregnant before with hubby and hubby has no children. We met in our late teens. Study and jobs got in the way. Then Covid to add to it all. Hubby is the only one of his family that does not have children which is hard as he is from a large family.
If anyone can give some advice as to where to go please do.


----------



## miamiamo

Hi and welcome! I am very sorry you are going through this. I wish all your dreams come true. xo


----------



## thereismore

Hello ladies,

Welcome to all the 'new' lovelies, it's so nice to see some new faces on here, new to me at least. I've been slowly reading through to catch up.
@Dreambaby I'm so sorry for your loss, this is certainly not a journey for the fainthearted
@msusanm have you had any joy with UK clinics?
@Stacey10 thanks for your advice, not sure what I would have done without it as it's been really tough getting anyone here to help me, the gyne was a complete waste of time, didn't even bother to scan me.

I'm still undecided as to how to proceed, especially with so many restrictions in place and Covid tests adding another almost £400 to the budget.

I'm seriously considering Dogus and also putting local feelers out, we'll see

Anyway, in the meantime it's just nice to know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Babiblue

thereismore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Welcome to all the 'new' lovelies, it's so nice to see some new faces on here, new to me at least. I've been slowly reading through to catch up.
> @Dreambaby I'm so sorry for your loss, this is certainly not a journey for the fainthearted
> @msusanm have you had any joy with UK clinics?
> @Stacey10 thanks for your advice, not sure what I would have done without it as it's been really tough getting anyone here to help me, the gyne was a complete waste of time, didn't even bother to scan me.
> 
> I'm still undecided as to how to proceed, especially with so many restrictions in place and Covid tests adding another almost £400 to the budget.
> 
> I'm seriously considering Dogus and also putting local feelers out, we'll see
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime it's just nice to know I'm not alone in this.


Hi,
Your definately not alone. My relation through marrage just had a child at 51. There is still hope.

We are looking at London womens clinic and Crown Cyprus. Travel restrictions have delayed us by a year. Suppose gave me a bit of time to loose the few pounds.


----------



## Babiblue

Dreambaby said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I spoke too soon.
> 
> After having our hopes start to believe this might actually be possible, our first surrogacy pregnancy (2nd ET) failed at 11 wks.
> 
> Prior to the slow move to international surrogacy, we did 15 ivf cycles here in Australia. It was only after using DE that we had any success, 2 x pregnancies ended with m/c.
> 
> We are quite devastated. This news is almost 24 hrs old. We have been working on IVF since 2007. I once knew many others who were also doing IVF. I am, however, the only person I know of personally who has failed ultimately. Only a few people know of our surrogacy attempts. Today has been hard, as there has been no one to comfort us. It is such a lonely endeavour.
> 
> Our ages are getting up there now. We are waaay past 50. Hubby is convinced that his _old_ sperm is the cause of this. Certainly, our overseas clinic would not allow us onto their ‘baby guarantee’ programme. We’ve always been willing to go on trying, but I fear that we are destined to be _those_ people: the ones that could not make this work. I worry another failure would finally break us.
> 
> Like DEs before, I think I believed surrogacy would be the answer. But it is not. Nothing is guaranteed. All the effort, time, hope and money just won’t make this happen.
> 
> Apologies for the gloomy post. I have no where else to express any of this.
> 
> DB x


just seen a new thread. Congratulations!!


----------



## miamiamo

Babiblue said:


> Hi,
> Your definately not alone. My relation through marrage just had a child at 51. There is still hope.
> 
> We are looking at London womens clinic and Crown Cyprus. Travel restrictions have delayed us by a year. Suppose gave me a bit of time to loose the few pounds.


congrats on your baby, and good luck with yr treatment x


----------



## Babiblue

miamiamo said:


> congrats on your baby, and good luck with yr treatment x


Just to clarify it is a relation who had a baby not me. still trying..


----------



## thereismore

Babiblue said:


> Hi,
> Your definately not alone. My relation through marrage just had a child at 51. There is still hope.
> 
> We are looking at London womens clinic and Crown Cyprus. Travel restrictions have delayed us by a year. Suppose gave me a bit of time to loose the few pounds.


Thanks for the encouragement! 
Don't know if this helps but spoke to London women's clinic and double donor price is approx £13.5K. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## thereismore

Hey ladies 

Anyone come across Manzanera Fertility Clinic in Spain? They treat up to 56yrs.
Dm me if you'd like a copy of the info they sent me. 

London women's clinic do embryo adoption...in theory... they have a 6-12 month waiting list which costs around £250 to get on to, with no guarantees.
Double donor program is around £13.5K and includes all tests and meds.

Hope this info helps

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Babiblue

thereismore said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Anyone come across Manzanera Fertility Clinic in Spain? They treat up to 56yrs.
> Dm me if you'd like a copy of the info they sent me.
> 
> London women's clinic do embryo adoption...in theory... they have a 6-12 month waiting list which costs around £250 to get on to, with no guarantees.
> Double donor program is around £13.5K and includes all tests and meds.
> 
> Hope this info helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I spoke to the Womens clinic and before they speak you need a letter from your gp and the hospital you will be having the child in say that you are fit and able to have a child. That is what I am waiting for. You send your notes and then they decide if they will take your case.


----------



## Davidaa11

Hi Ladies, 
On the topic of ivf treatment for over 50, I was in Serum Athens last weekend for a hysteroscopy and during the follow-up discussion with Penny (the Clinic Director) and the Doctor who did the procedure, Penny she mentioned that the rule for treating women over 50 years of age in Greece will be changed very soon, in-fact in matter of months. I think she mentioned up to 52 / 53 years (can't remember exactly as was still groggy from anesthetic from the hysteroscopy). 

Just thought to share! Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Babiblue

Davidaa11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> On the topic of ivf treatment for over 50, I was in Serum Athens last weekend for a hysteroscopy and during the follow-up discussion with Penny (the Clinic Director) and the Doctor who did the procedure, Penny she mentioned that the rule for treating women over 50 years of age in Greece will be changed very soon, in-fact in matter of months. I think she mentioned up to 52 / 53 years (can't remember exactly as was still groggy from anesthetic from the hysteroscopy).
> 
> Just thought to share! Hope everyone is keeping well.


About time too. 
We were with them and 50 was the cut off point so that it why we were looking elsewhere. It would be great if it was increased. We cycled there and had mc on twins 7weeks with donor eggs and then 2 failed fets. Alot easier to get to than Cyprus.


----------



## Babiblue

Davidaa11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> On the topic of ivf treatment for over 50, I was in Serum Athens last weekend for a hysteroscopy and during the follow-up discussion with Penny (the Clinic Director) and the Doctor who did the procedure, Penny she mentioned that the rule for treating women over 50 years of age in Greece will be changed very soon, in-fact in matter of months. I think she mentioned up to 52 / 53 years (can't remember exactly as was still groggy from anesthetic from the hysteroscopy).
> 
> Just thought to share! Hope everyone is keeping well.


I wonder if that would apply to all clinics in Greece? We were looking at other clinics there as well.


----------



## Dreambaby

Babiblue said:


> just seen a new thread. Congratulations!!


We seem to have a communication problem.....we LOST our baby.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

So....we jumped straight in again after our recent DE SM 11 week loss. As you can appreciate, international fertility treatments via a surrogate is a bit tricky at the best of times, but from Australia during COVID19 has been tough. We are currently in lockdown, our fifth of the pandemic.

The clinic found us a new surrogate quickly, as the previous SM was ordered to take 6 months away from treatments after the m/c. I am not sure if that is the clinic's rule generally, or if that was something suggested specifically for her. It was our 3rd surrogacy ET, but our kazillionth overall. 1st was a BFN, 2nd BFP then M/C. Our 3rd became a BFP! We decided we needed to stay calm and not get too excited. Sure enough, when the 6wk ultrasound report came through, the heartbeat was detected and we _thought_ everything was fine. Later, when the the full report was sent through it mentioned 'retrochorial hematoma' and 'threatened abortion.' The SM was admitted to hospital. She is still there now. The embryo and the hematoma have both grown. Yesterday's US detected a weak heartbeat. We are now waiting for the inevitable.

We have been doing IVF in one form or another since 2007 I have lost count of how many cycles we have done with our own eggs, then donor eggs and now surrogacy. We seem to be that rare example where infertility simply can't be overcome, regardless of what effort we go to. It is really hard to finally have to say this simply won't happen for us. I am sure many have had more than 4 miscarriages, but it has taken much for us to accumulate that number. We are crushed.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Babiblue

Dreambaby said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So....we jumped straight in again after our recent DE SM 11 week loss. As you can appreciate, international fertility treatments via a surrogate is a bit tricky at the best of times, but from Australia during COVID19 has been tough. We are currently in lockdown, our fifth of the pandemic.
> 
> The clinic found us a new surrogate quickly, as the previous SM was ordered to take 6 months away from treatments after the m/c. I am not sure if that is the clinic's rule generally, or if that was something suggested specifically for her. It was our 3rd surrogacy ET, but our kazillionth overall. 1st was a BFN, 2nd BFP then M/C. Our 3rd became a BFP! We decided we needed to stay calm and not get too excited. Sure enough, when the 6wk ultrasound report came through, the heartbeat was detected and we _thought_ everything was fine. Later, when the the full report was sent through it mentioned 'retrochorial hematoma' and 'threatened abortion.' The SM was admitted to hospital. She is still there now. The embryo and the hematoma have both grown. Yesterday's US detected a weak heartbeat. We are now waiting for the inevitable.
> 
> We have been doing IVF in one form or another since 2007 I have lost count of how many cycles we have done with our own eggs, then donor eggs and now surrogacy. We seem to be that rare example where infertility simply can't be overcome, regardless of what effort we go to. It is really hard to finally have to say this simply won't happen for us. I am sure many have had more than 4 miscarriages, but it has taken much for us to accumulate that number. We are crushed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


I am so sorry to hear this. I did not see your post so do accept my apologies and my thoughts are with you. Have you tried pgs testing before the transfer? I have read that bed rest is good and can help with the pregnancy but you never know the reason for the placenta coming away from the lining of the womb. This is crazy what we go through.


----------



## Davidaa11

Babiblue said:


> I wonder if that would apply to all clinics in Greece? We were looking at other clinics there as well.


I agree it's easier to get to than Cyprus, the distance and not being in Europe is one of the reasons I hesitated going with Dunya in Cyprus. But if I have to go to Cyprus due to age cut-off, then, then I'll do what it takes. 
Good question about if it will apply to all clinics in Greece? I'll check with Embryoland (Athens) where I'm cycling when I go for my FET next month.


----------



## Davidaa11

Dreambaby said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So....we jumped straight in again after our recent DE SM 11 week loss. As you can appreciate, international fertility treatments via a surrogate is a bit tricky at the best of times, but from Australia during COVID19 has been tough. We are currently in lockdown, our fifth of the pandemic.
> 
> The clinic found us a new surrogate quickly, as the previous SM was ordered to take 6 months away from treatments after the m/c. I am not sure if that is the clinic's rule generally, or if that was something suggested specifically for her. It was our 3rd surrogacy ET, but our kazillionth overall. 1st was a BFN, 2nd BFP then M/C. Our 3rd became a BFP! We decided we needed to stay calm and not get too excited. Sure enough, when the 6wk ultrasound report came through, the heartbeat was detected and we _thought_ everything was fine. Later, when the the full report was sent through it mentioned 'retrochorial hematoma' and 'threatened abortion.' The SM was admitted to hospital. She is still there now. The embryo and the hematoma have both grown. Yesterday's US detected a weak heartbeat. We are now waiting for the inevitable.
> 
> We have been doing IVF in one form or another since 2007 I have lost count of how many cycles we have done with our own eggs, then donor eggs and now surrogacy. We seem to be that rare example where infertility simply can't be overcome, regardless of what effort we go to. It is really hard to finally have to say this simply won't happen for us. I am sure many have had more than 4 miscarriages, but it has taken much for us to accumulate that number. We are crushed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Dreambaby, 
I'm so sorry to read your post about what you've been through. I'm sending good thoughts and strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Anenome

Dreambaby said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So....we jumped straight in again after our recent DE SM 11 week loss. As you can appreciate, international fertility treatments via a surrogate is a bit tricky at the best of times, but from Australia during COVID19 has been tough. We are currently in lockdown, our fifth of the pandemic.
> 
> The clinic found us a new surrogate quickly, as the previous SM was ordered to take 6 months away from treatments after the m/c. I am not sure if that is the clinic's rule generally, or if that was something suggested specifically for her. It was our 3rd surrogacy ET, but our kazillionth overall. 1st was a BFN, 2nd BFP then M/C. Our 3rd became a BFP! We decided we needed to stay calm and not get too excited. Sure enough, when the 6wk ultrasound report came through, the heartbeat was detected and we _thought_ everything was fine. Later, when the the full report was sent through it mentioned 'retrochorial hematoma' and 'threatened abortion.' The SM was admitted to hospital. She is still there now. The embryo and the hematoma have both grown. Yesterday's US detected a weak heartbeat. We are now waiting for the inevitable.
> 
> We have been doing IVF in one form or another since 2007 I have lost count of how many cycles we have done with our own eggs, then donor eggs and now surrogacy. We seem to be that rare example where infertility simply can't be overcome, regardless of what effort we go to. It is really hard to finally have to say this simply won't happen for us. I am sure many have had more than 4 miscarriages, but it has taken much for us to accumulate that number. We are crushed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Hi Dreambaby,

I am so sorry to hear your news. Please forgive me if you have already been down this road, but do you think it is a sperm issue as you have covered so many other bases? 

A xx


----------



## miamiamo

I am so sorry to read your story. I am thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Babiblue

Davidaa11 said:


> I agree it's easier to get to than Cyprus, the distance and not being in Europe is one of the reasons I hesitated going with Dunya in Cyprus. But if I have to go to Cyprus due to age cut-off, then, then I'll do what it takes.
> Good question about if it will apply to all clinics in Greece? I'll check with Embryoland (Athens) where I'm cycling when I go for my FET next month.


The Greece government are changing the age limit to 51 or menopause age(i think they called it) I googled it but I dont know if I am allowed to show a link on this forum.


----------



## Babiblue

Have anyone tried America for ivf? The costs could be silly money but unsure at the moment. I was speaking to a phlebotomist who provides blood tests support and she said she had a lady who went to America and did ivf with her own eggs. She had twins. I dont know how true the statement about own eggs but will find out what clinic she went too. Keep you posted.


----------



## Babiblue

LateBloom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went to Crown IVF in Famagusta in mid-January for an FET with donor egg/sperm. The trip went smoothly and the clinic within the hospital was immaculate - super clean and modern. Currently 5 weeks pregnant and crossing fingers/toes/eyes/legs that this little one sticks around. Scan end of next week. Very excited/nervous/surreal!!!
> 
> Anyone looking for information about Crown, please do ask as I couldn't find much on line. X


can you pm me details please? thank you.


----------



## Babiblue

www.repromedica.eu no age limits but a list of tests an arm long and many must be within 3months.


----------



## miamiamo

eggdonation friends published a post IVF for 50+ and listed clinics with no limits


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Dreambaby - I'm so sorry to read that you lost your longed for baby. I wonder what you are doing now? Do you have any further plans?


----------



## Beside_the_seaside

Can anyone help me? Has anyone had a successful medicated FET post-menopause? Is it possible to get a good >8mm, trilaminar endometrial lining on a medicated cycle if you're post-menopausal? 

My situation is that I have a couple of frozen embryos left. After too many delays (due to the pandemic and crippling anxiety ...) I now find myself at 52 and probably post-menopause. Although who knows, I've been on the contraceptive pill for years (to regulate cycles) and then this year, HRT (Elleste Duet 2mg). The UK clinic (where the embryos were created / are stored) will still treat me, although I'm wondering whether to ask for a trial cycle first?

Any advice - particularly any advice on protocols - greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mimi1010

Beside_the_seaside said:


> Can anyone help me? Has anyone had a successful medicated FET post-menopause? Is it possible to get a good >8mm, trilaminar endometrial lining on a medicated cycle if you're post-menopausal?
> 
> My situation is that I have a couple of frozen embryos left. After too many delays (due to the pandemic and crippling anxiety ...) I now find myself at 52 and probably post-menopause. Although who knows, I've been on the contraceptive pill for years (to regulate cycles) and then this year, HRT (Elleste Duet 2mg). The UK clinic (where the embryos were created / are stored) will still treat me, although I'm wondering whether to ask for a trial cycle first?
> 
> Any advice - particularly any advice on protocols - greatly appreciated!


Beside the seaside
I am 50 turning 51 in October and am now pregnant with twins donor egg husband sperm fresh cycle this August.
I am 10 weeks pregnant. I went to Crown ivf in North Cyprus because I talked to a few ladies from US and UK who had DE success with Dr Tekin. He runs the clinic and has a very good reputation among the medical community.
I have a 4 year old daughter who just turned 4 from DE ivf at Reprogenesis in Czech Republic.
Hers was a frozen embryo transfer. my last period was October 2019. I continued taking bcp because a lady here advised me to do it and also i was told by my obgyn that bcp keeps uterus from going into menopause; then Dr Tekin had me take two months of hrt called Cycloprogynova it has 2 mg of estrogen for 11 days then in addition to estrogen you get progesterone in the last 10 days; i took these two packets with a week break in between; then i cycled in August; we got 4 expanded blasts 3 4AA and 1 4AB and 4 other lower quality embryos
We transferred two 4 AA
Our beta on day 9 after 5dt was 630.
We are very happy with Dr Tekin
I found out from him in FF forum messaged a couple of ladies and even got to talked to one on the phone via ******** messenger 
I was concerned as i had 5 5 transfers 2 in 2019 that were bfps but ended at 5 and 6 weeks and three failed cycles in 2020
We knew this was our last fresh cycle and wanted to trust the doctor though we knew that it was a lot of luck and whether we got good embryos
Traveling from US to North Cyprus was much harder than to Czech Republic and the heat in August was so strong but at least our daughter got to enjoy the beach.
Let me know if you have any questions 
By the way fertility2u didn’t stock cycloprogynova so i researched it and found a Mexico online pharmacy that sells you cycloprogynova without a prescription and ships it to you
Each packet is about 30 euros


----------



## Babiblue

Beside_the_seaside said:


> Can anyone help me? Has anyone had a successful medicated FET post-menopause? Is it possible to get a good >8mm, trilaminar endometrial lining on a medicated cycle if you're post-menopausal?
> 
> My situation is that I have a couple of frozen embryos left. After too many delays (due to the pandemic and crippling anxiety ...) I now find myself at 52 and probably post-menopause. Although who knows, I've been on the contraceptive pill for years (to regulate cycles) and then this year, HRT (Elleste Duet 2mg). The UK clinic (where the embryos were created / are stored) will still treat me, although I'm wondering whether to ask for a trial cycle first?
> 
> Any advice - particularly any advice on protocols - greatly appreciated!





Mimi1010 said:


> Beside the seaside
> I am 50 turning 51 in October and am now pregnant with twins donor egg husband sperm fresh cycle this August.
> I am 10 weeks pregnant. I went to Crown ivf in North Cyprus because I talked to a few ladies from US and UK who had DE success with Dr Tekin. He runs the clinic and has a very good reputation among the medical community.
> I have a 4 year old daughter who just turned 4 from DE ivf at Reprogenesis in Czech Republic.
> Hers was a frozen embryo transfer. my last period was October 2019. I continued taking bcp because a lady here advised me to do it and also i was told by my obgyn that bcp keeps uterus from going into menopause; then Dr Tekin had me take two months of hrt called Cycloprogynova it has 2 mg of estrogen for 11 days then in addition to estrogen you get progesterone in the last 10 days; i took these two packets with a week break in between; then i cycled in August; we got 4 expanded blasts 3 4AA and 1 4AB and 4 other lower quality embryos
> We transferred two 4 AA
> Our beta on day 9 after 5dt was 630.
> We are very happy with Dr Tekin
> I found out from him in FF forum messaged a couple of ladies and even got to talked to one on the phone via ****** messenger
> I was concerned as i had 5 5 transfers 2 in 2019 that were bfps but ended at 5 and 6 weeks and three failed cycles in 2020
> We knew this was our last fresh cycle and wanted to trust the doctor though we knew that it was a lot of luck and whether we got good embryos
> Traveling from US to North Cyprus was much harder than to Czech Republic and the heat in August was so strong but at least our daughter got to enjoy the beach.
> Let me know if you have any questions
> By the way fertility2u didn’t stock cycloprogynova so i researched it and found a Mexico online pharmacy that sells you cycloprogynova without a prescription and ships it to you
> Each packet is about 30 euros


Looking at Crown also. I had an era carried out and the dr in crown does not follow things and thinks it is an add on not needed. How did you find him? What protocol did you follow? You have 2 donor eggs transferred. Had to get a letter from the hospital that would treat me once pregnant and they suggested only one embyro to be transferred not two due to risk of complications. Did crown suggest the two? Did they request you have a hysterscopy carried out before the transfer? Are you on aspirin clexane or other medications? Did they ask about your bmi when you were there?

I am in Ireland so medications had to be licensed and it can be difficult to get meds through the postal system here.
Will you pm me if you can ref medications. Did your gp put you on the bcp or did you treat yourself? I am in Ireland and the Gps will not prescribe unless reason given. 
Just had a day 3 scan and ovaries quiet and lining 9mm so not feeling the best so think I need to do damaging limitation now!!


----------



## tanda

Hi All, 
Just had our 4th transfer in Northern Cyprus on Sept 18th but first BFN (all the previous one have been chemicals/miscarriages). We really thought this time was the one, lining was 11mm before we even left the UK for transfer 1 week later, and every time I am told it is "perfect" with a triple layer etc. 

Giving up hope now as something must be wrong for all these fails? The only thing I didnt take this time was Prednol due to Covid (although first 2 tries in the UK I didnt take it either). This one was a FET whilst the previous one was fresh. We had 2 x 5D DE blasts transferred. Last transfer we got our best result yet (1st BETA over 2000) and we have used the same protocol with the same clinic again this time which included taking aspirin and antibiotics.

Has anyone else had repeated miscarriages and can recommend any testing that we should get done? Each time they have used ICSI so presume sperm cant be an issue plus initial sperm tests in UK came back as "normal"?

many thanks


----------



## Mimi1010

Babiblue said:


> Looking at Crown also. I had an era carried out and the dr in crown does not follow things and thinks it is an add on not needed. How did you find him? What protocol did you follow? You have 2 donor eggs transferred. Had to get a letter from the hospital that would treat me once pregnant and they suggested only one embyro to be transferred not two due to risk of complications. Did crown suggest the two? Did they request you have a hysterscopy carried out before the transfer? Are you on aspirin clexane or other medications? Did they ask about your bmi when you were there?
> 
> I am in Ireland so medications had to be licensed and it can be difficult to get meds through the postal system here.
> Will you pm me if you can ref medications. Did your gp put you on the bcp or did you treat yourself? I am in Ireland and the Gps will not prescribe unless reason given.
> Just had a day 3 scan and ovaries quiet and lining 9mm so not feeling the best so think I need to do damaging limitation now!!


Hi babiblue
I am 53 kilos and 5 feet 3 inches so not sure what my bmi is
Dr Tekin doesn’t believe in ERA 
He didn’t recommend that i take clexane
I was on 6 mg of estrogen from day 2 of cycle til day 14 and baby aspirin and folic acid then on day of egg and sperm collection i had my progesterone tested and started utogestran 600 mg 
I took 15 mg prednisone from day before transfer to 4 days after transfer same days i took also antibiotics 
Day of transfer clinic asked me to increase estrogen to 10 mg but i increased it to 8 mg instead as i thought 10 mg was too much
I also was asked to increase progesterone to 1200 mg daily
I was asked to do a hysteroscopy but instead my dr did a saline scan in March then and a hydrosalpingiogram in May- she didn’t recommend that i do a hysteroscopy as the saline scan and hydrosalpingiogram were normal
As i was in menopause dr Tekin asked me to continue taking bcp to keep my uterus from going into menopause but two months befpre August he put me on cycloprogynova which is hrt very different from birth control as it is much stronger and it doesn’t prevent pregnancy 
My obgyn prescribed bcp for me bit cycloprogynova i bought from Medicines of Mexico without a prescription 
I had my dr write a letter saying i could get pregnant 
Once i asked Dr Tekin what he recommended that i transfer he said two as i came from so far
So we transferred two and froze two
Let me know if you have any other questions 
Mimi


----------



## Mimi1010

Mimi1010 said:


> Hi babiblue
> I am 53 kilos and 5 feet 3 inches so not sure what my bmi is
> Dr Tekin doesn’t believe in ERA
> He didn’t recommend that i take clexane
> I was on 6 mg of estrogen from day 2 of cycle til day 14 and baby aspirin and folic acid then on day of egg and sperm collection i had my progesterone tested and started utogestran 600 mg
> I took 15 mg prednisone from day before transfer to 4 days after transfer same days i took also antibiotics
> Day of transfer clinic asked me to increase estrogen to 10 mg but i increased it to 8 mg instead as i thought 10 mg was too much
> I also was asked to increase progesterone to 1200 mg daily
> I was asked to do a hysteroscopy but instead my dr did a saline scan in March then and a hydrosalpingiogram in May- she didn’t recommend that i do a hysteroscopy as the saline scan and hydrosalpingiogram were normal
> As i was in menopause dr Tekin asked me to continue taking bcp to keep my uterus from going into menopause but two months befpre August he put me on cycloprogynova which is hrt very different from birth control as it is much stronger and it doesn’t prevent pregnancy
> My obgyn prescribed bcp for me bit cycloprogynova i bought from Medicines of Mexico without a prescription
> I had my dr write a letter saying i could get pregnant
> Once i asked Dr Tekin what he recommended that i transfer he said two as i came from so far
> So we transferred two and froze two
> Let me know if you have any other questions
> Mimi


I forgot to add- my lining came back as 9.3 on day 7 so i was so worried it would be too thick by day 14 when i started progesterone but when Dr Tekin measured it on day 13 it measured 8.7 mm so my coordinator said that the dr who measured it earlier had mismeasured it as it is impossible for the link g to shrink.
I was so anxious as Dr Tekin said it didn’t have the triple layer which it had had on day 7 and he didn’t measure it on the day of transfer…but it worked out in the end.
I took 4 mg of estrogen days 2 and 3 and 4 of my cycle but then on day 5 i increased it to 6 mg


----------



## Babiblue

Mimi1010 said:


> I forgot to add- my lining came back as 9.3 on day 7 so i was so worried it would be too thick by day 14 when i started progesterone but when Dr Tekin measured it on day 13 it measured 8.7 mm so my coordinator said that the dr who measured it earlier had mismeasured it as it is impossible for the link g to shrink.
> I was so anxious as Dr Tekin said it didn’t have the triple layer which it had had on day 7 and he didn’t measure it on the day of transfer…but it worked out in the end.
> I took 4 mg of estrogen days 2 and 3 and 4 of my cycle but then on day 5 i increased it to 6 mg


Figured out how to private message you. Not easy when you first join the page. How long were you over in Cyprus? Did you have to travel before your transfer or did you do all your bloods and scans at home?


----------



## Babiblue

tanda said:


> Hi All,
> Just had our 4th transfer in Northern Cyprus on Sept 18th but first BFN (all the previous one have been chemicals/miscarriages). We really thought this time was the one, lining was 11mm before we even left the UK for transfer 1 week later, and every time I am told it is "perfect" with a triple layer etc.
> 
> Giving up hope now as something must be wrong for all these fails? The only thing I didnt take this time was Prednol due to Covid (although first 2 tries in the UK I didnt take it either). This one was a FET whilst the previous one was fresh. We had 2 x 5D DE blasts transferred. Last transfer we got our best result yet (1st BETA over 2000) and we have used the same protocol with the same clinic again this time which included taking aspirin and antibiotics.
> 
> Has anyone else had repeated miscarriages and can recommend any testing that we should get done? Each time they have used ICSI so presume sperm cant be an issue plus initial sperm tests in UK came back as "normal"?
> 
> many thanks


Have they mentioned clexane or prednisolone to take during your pregnancy? Have you had your thyroid checked also? If the level is too high or too low this can affect the out come.


----------



## Mimi1010

Babiblue said:


> Figured out how to private message you. Not easy when you first join the page. How long were you over in Cyprus? Did you have to travel before your transfer or did you do all your bloods and scans at home?


Babiblue- after October of 2020 i aged out at my Czech clinic and had a failed cycle in September; i started looking at clinics in Spain (too expensive), Bulgaria (they reached out to me with a discount for half donor eggs so I didn’t trust them), Russia, Poland, Slovakia, and North Cyprus. It messaged several clinics and narrowed it down to North Cyprus; i started to read other ladies positive experiences and decided to go to Crown Ivf Dr Tekin in February; i took all my tests in the US; i only went to Cyprus for the transfer; i left July 30, egg retrieval and sperm collection was August 5 and transfer was August 9; i left Cyprus on August 11. This was a fresh transfer; if it had been a frozen one i would have only needed to be there 5 days or even less.


----------



## Amadeus

Hi. I am nearing 49 and just three weeks ago transferred my last PGS tested embryo with no success. I honestly thought that whatever the outcome, I would be done. Now I am not so sure. Have any of you ladies tried and had any success with own eggs? I am probably crazy but need to ask. What countries/clinics would you recommend? I have aged out from Czech Rep.


----------



## Babiblue

Amadeus said:


> Hi. I am nearing 49 and just three weeks ago transferred my last PGS tested embryo with no success. I honestly thought that whatever the outcome, I would be done. Now I am not so sure. Have any of you ladies tried and had any success with own eggs? I am probably crazy but need to ask. What countries/clinics would you recommend? I have aged out from Czech Rep.


Even with PGS it is not guaranteed the embryo is good or it will not implant.
I know it is hard but clinics will suggest using donor eggs due to the higher success rate and then it is not guaranteed. We all feel the same as you and accepting your eggs are not good is really hard. The chances of abnormalities are high the older you get and the chances of miscarriage also increases. I contacted a few clinics and all say donor eggs after 45. You might find a clinic in North Cyprus.


----------



## Dreambaby

Where is everyone?

Where are the over 50's gang?

DB x


----------



## Babiblue

One here! I was expecting the site to be busy in general.


----------



## miamiamo

Amadeus said:


> Hi. I am nearing 49 and just three weeks ago transferred my last PGS tested embryo with no success. I honestly thought that whatever the outcome, I would be done. Now I am not so sure. Have any of you ladies tried and had any success with own eggs? I am probably crazy but need to ask. What countries/clinics would you recommend? I have aged out from Czech Rep.


In my opinion, there are a few clinics in each country that get good results in patients 50+. Other points are prices and time you need to get pregnant. If you want to get results fast, the treatment won't be cheap. If you wish to have pocket-friendly prices, then you need more time.


----------



## Gen

Hi Ladies,

I'm just introducing myself. I have had a really long IVF story which started in 2002 when I was 30, I had my first child after 12 rounds of unsuccessful IVF eventually having double donation when I was 38. I had a little girl and then twins (61/2) at 43. 

Sadly, my marriage of 24 years totally fell apart, but I felt very lucky beyond words to have my children.

Now fast forward, I have a new partner who has never been married or had a child. He would like children, and I am now trying to figure out where and how to go about this, as I'm 49 due to turn the big 5 - 0 in a month!!!

He'd faint if he knew I was looking into this, but he is super naive and has no idea just how challenging getting pg at 50 really is. I'm here to support anyone cycling and hopefully learn a bit more about the process as I live in the UK and it looks like the best options will involve going abroad.

Good luck for anyone having the courage to think about having a child over 50. Several of my friends have blankly told me not to do it. My Dr. was shocked and told me not to get swept away with the idea because I'm newly in love. She also said a whole host of other upsetting/damaging comments. I'm not holding it against her as I believe she is saying these things from a place of genuine medical concern......in any case, I'm guessing ff's will be a more supportive place.

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## Gen

If anyone is interested in my full history:

#1 ICSI May 9th 2005 BFN
#2 ICSI Aug 12th 2005 BFN
#3 ICSI Nov 1st 2006 abandoned poor response
#4 ICSI Apr 14th 2006 abandoned poor resp.
*Had UAE for fibroids Nov. 28th 2006
#5 ICSI Aug 7th 2007 abandoned poor resp.
#6 D/ICSI 17th Dec 2007 known donor BFN
#7 D/ICSI 12th March 2008 IM Barcelona BFN
#8 DE/DS 9th June 2008 IM Barcelona BFN
#9 Frosties from last cycle BFN
#10 DE/DS 25th Sept 2008 IM Barcelona BFN
#11 DE/DS 29th Oct 2008 IM " BFN
Myomectomy - 16th Dec 2008
#12 DE/DS 9th Aug 2010 IM Barcelona BFN
#13 DE/DS Oct. 2010 Reprofit BFP daughter
#14 DE/DS Sept.2014 Reprofit BFN
#15 DE/DS Oct. 2014 Reprofit BFP twins boy/girl
#16  I'm turning 50 next month


----------



## K jade

Hi Gen . I beleive many Uk and EU clinics now treat women up to age 55. 
Cyprus as far as I'm aware continues to have no age limit.

Nhs GPs can be Conservative by nature so not surprising you got negative comments . I would imagine they'd probably tell me the same and I'm 37!
In their book everyone should be married and 'completed' their family by 30 living in the suburbs with a white picket fence
X


----------



## Amadeus

miamiamo said:


> In my opinion, there are a few clinics in each country that get good results in patients 50+. Other points are prices and time you need to get pregnant. If you want to get results fast, the treatment won't be cheap. If you wish to have pocket-friendly prices, then you need more time.


Do any clinics in Poland take 49/50+?


----------



## BabyVacancy

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this site but thought I would check it out to see if anyone can share similar experience and give advice!

in 2017 me and my H embarked on IVF and ventured down the donar egg path (due to my age etc) with a clinic in Leeds who partnered with a clinic in North Cyprus. The Leeds clinic was great, however the first cycle in Cyprus wasn't so good as they used lower 'grade' eggs than the Leeds clinic would have recommended, and therefore not surprisingly was unsuccessful. The Cyprus clinic offered the next round at half price, so we ventured across again but again not successful and we decided due to finances and emotional stress that we would call it a day. I might add that the clinic was a bit of a production line so I was a bit uneasy about the right eggs/sperm going to the right location, and the doctor being on a conference call with Turkey whilst he was inserting the eggs into me!

Since then I have often wondered if we had tried a different clinic abroad if things would have turned out differently.

We're now in a position financially to look at this again, although I am nearly 5 years older at 53 years (he's 39) but I will have time (semi retiring) and it might be our last shot at having children. I've seen that there are clinics in Latvia that will work with women aged up to 55 years and wonder if anyone else has used them or had similar experience to me?


----------



## miamiamo

K jade said:


> Hi Gen . I beleive many Uk and EU clinics now treat women up to age 55.
> Cyprus as far as I'm aware continues to have no age limit.
> 
> Nhs GPs can be Conservative by nature so not surprising you got negative comments . I would imagine they'd probably tell me the same and I'm 37!
> In their book everyone should be married and 'completed' their family by 30 living in the suburbs with a white picket fence
> X


Not only GPs, my parents say the same.


----------



## tanda

Hi All
Babiblue Im so sorry I didnt reply to your kind message back in Oct last year - I have been MIA since as took time out to grieve and process. Yes I did have all of those meds thanks for checking.
Babyvacancy hope you found a clinic since to help you?

Im wondering if anyone other over 50's have worries about finances when you get older if you are successful in having a baby? Me and my husband agreed last year we would go for one final try but has suddenly confessed that he thinks we are too old now and thinks we shouldnt try again. He is worried about finances as we have an interest only mortgage which is due up in about 10 years and we wont have the money to pay it off or be able to save enough from now (stupid I know but things havent quite worked out as we originally planned - financially) and we dont have any savings as such so he thinks it will all be too much with a child too. If we have another go and we are succcessful DH will be around 67 when the child is still only 12 or 13 and he is worried anyway about our future even without a child as we will only have tiny private pensions once we stop working.
I was devasted to hear him say he doesnt think we should try again and we still have some working out to do with this but I am determined to do this or I will regret it (and him) forever. If he is still reluctant I will do an embryo adoption transfer by myself if I need to as I just cant let this last chance go.
Im interested if financial concerns for your future with a child is something that any of you have had to deal with and how you have got around it or coped with it, or have we just shot ourselves in the foot by not getting financially stable already for our later years?


----------



## boggins

tanda said:


> Hi All
> Babiblue Im so sorry I didnt reply to your kind message back in Oct last year - I have been MIA since as took time out to grieve and process. Yes I did have all of those meds thanks for checking.
> Babyvacancy hope you found a clinic since to help you?
> 
> Im wondering if anyone other over 50's have worries about finances when you get older if you are successful in having a baby? Me and my husband agreed last year we would go for one final try but has suddenly confessed that he thinks we are too old now and thinks we shouldnt try again. He is worried about finances as we have an interest only mortgage which is due up in about 10 years and we wont have the money to pay it off or be able to save enough from now (stupid I know but things havent quite worked out as we originally planned - financially) and we dont have any savings as such so he thinks it will all be too much with a child too. If we have another go and we are succcessful DH will be around 67 when the child is still only 12 or 13 and he is worried anyway about our future even without a child as we will only have tiny private pensions once we stop working.
> I was devasted to hear him say he doesnt think we should try again and we still have some working out to do with this but I am determined to do this or I will regret it (and him) forever. If he is still reluctant I will do an embryo adoption transfer by myself if I need to as I just cant let this last chance go.
> Im interested if financial concerns for your future with a child is something that any of you have had to deal with and how you have got around it or coped with it, or have we just shot ourselves in the foot by not getting financially stable already for our later years?


----------



## Babiblue

tanda said:


> Hi All
> Babiblue Im so sorry I didnt reply to your kind message back in Oct last year - I have been MIA since as took time out to grieve and process. Yes I did have all of those meds thanks for checking.
> Babyvacancy hope you found a clinic since to help you?
> 
> Im wondering if anyone other over 50's have worries about finances when you get older if you are successful in having a baby? Me and my husband agreed last year we would go for one final try but has suddenly confessed that he thinks we are too old now and thinks we shouldnt try again. He is worried about finances as we have an interest only mortgage which is due up in about 10 years and we wont have the money to pay it off or be able to save enough from now (stupid I know but things havent quite worked out as we originally planned - financially) and we dont have any savings as such so he thinks it will all be too much with a child too. If we have another go and we are succcessful DH will be around 67 when the child is still only 12 or 13 and he is worried anyway about our future even without a child as we will only have tiny private pensions once we stop working.
> I was devasted to hear him say he doesnt think we should try again and we still have some working out to do with this but I am determined to do this or I will regret it (and him) forever. If he is still reluctant I will do an embryo adoption transfer by myself if I need to as I just cant let this last chance go.
> Im interested if financial concerns for your future with a child is something that any of you have had to deal with and how you have got around it or coped with it, or have we just shot ourselves in the foot by not getting financially stable already for our later years?


Tanda,
Sorry for not replying to you but I did not get notification that you replied. 
I do understand how your husband feels but alot can happen in the next few years. 
We are living longer and are healthier so someone who is 50 now would be the same as someone in their 30's. 
If himself is worried about money and you have an interest only mortgage then maybe start putting a bit away. If you are one of the families that had an off set mortgage in Ireland due to the recession and your mortgage is in Ireland there is a word that some of the debt warehoused will be set aside. When Danske Bank left I know a family that had 100k set aside and the bank wiped it off their credit file as they got a mortgage for €125k for the balance that they were servicing. Dont forget your home you have now you might be in a position to down size at that time.
Also think if it how did families manage with 8-9children? 
The finances have been a struggle over the years. We have done ivf on a credit card a few times and 13.5% as you know in Ireland is a hard pill to swallow when you get a negative outcome. We even topped up our mortgage to try a few more times. Things are getting better financially and it will for you. There are always ways to find money. I started to upcycle things to see if that will bring in some money. You might be able to take in a student if you are in the city. All the little things add up.


----------



## Babiblue

Ladies how do I get email notifications from the page? I am not receiving messages.


----------



## Gen

Hello, I'm so pleased to see posts! It's been quiet on this thread. It feels v. Uphill re: tx over 50. My infertility problems started when I was 30 and newly married. I has bad advice from a consultant who didn't follow the NICE guidelines and I had multiple IVF treatments before removing a fibroid which should have been done 1st.....anyways. The point is I didn't set out to family plan a child in my 50's. Part of me wants to abandon the idea, but I really do want to have another child. There are so many "what if's" in life. I've got a good feeling that this will work out if I do it. How are all getting on. What has your journey been like so far? xx


----------



## Pernille

Hi all,
Probably nobody remembers me, but I heard that Greece moved the age limit to 54, so I thought to share the info.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Babiblue

Pernille said:


> Hi all,
> Probably nobody remembers me, but I heard that Greece moved the age limit to 54, so I thought to share the info.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


When did you hear this? They were limit of 53 there last year!!


----------



## Babiblue

Hoping to use a UK clinic and have 2 willing to help. 
Ladies having a disaster of a time with a donor bank in UK. Got a donor the beginning of this year and then she disappeared. The donor bank have our finders fee and we have been on to them weekly for an update for replacement. Getting worried as over 50 so time is not on our side! They have the money and no one is responding. The same contact is replying so need to escalate.
Have any of you found a known donor instead of going through donor bank? Egg share etc. Running out of options.


----------

